# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  وَ أبصَرتُ نوْرَ الحُسَيِنِ (ع) - روآيتَيِ -

## هجـــღـــير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجّل فرجهم ياكريم

هذهِ الروايةَ هيّ الثالثةَ .. مِنْ تجَاربي المتواضعة في الكتابة
فلتغفروا لي أخطائيِ .. فما أنا إلاّ هاويةَ ..! 

مقدمة 

الساعه تُشير الى الثانية فجراً 
أحس بالنعاس .. 
رمى بنفسهِ على فراشه 
اغمض عينيه .. ثم غاب ..
أستيقظ ..
فأبصر نوراً 
رجلٌ ذا هيبةً ووقار 
لم يستطع تحديد ملامحه 
نور هذا الرجل اغشى عينيه
مد يده في محاولةً منه لملامسة
هذا النور 
ولكنهـ أختفى .. 
إستيقظ ..
فعِلم ماهو الا حُلم ..
الجزء الاول 
بطلة القصة ( هاجر ) فتاة لها إختين وأخ وحد .. توفي والدها قبل سنوات .. 





اندق الجرس .. راحت تشوف من في الباب ..
هاجر من ورى الباب : من ؟
سوسن : أفتحي اني سوسن 
هاجر وهي تفتح الباب : هلا والله تفضلي 
سوسن وهي تنزل ولدها من على كتفها : وي ياعلي , وينهاا امج ؟ 
هاجر : طلعت راحت بيت أم كاظم تعرفي توهم جايين من إيران وتتحمد ليهم بالسلامة
سوسن : احسن انها طالعه لا انكدها
هاجر : اشوف خلقتج مقلوبة لا تقولي ليي خليلوه مره ثانية
سوسن : فيه غيره ياربي عينِ وصبرني
هاجر : قلت لج من قبل خلينا نتفازع انتين بمقله واني بسحاطه ونقضي عليه ونريحج ( وتضحك )
سوسن ( تضحك ) : الله يغربل ابليسج هو صحيح جلف وبخيل وماينطاق بس بعد ابو عيالي 
هاجر : الله يخليه ليهم ويهديه يارب
سوسن : ربي يسمع منج
هاجر تداعب إبن اختها : هااه برهومي ويش حالك 
سوسن : أما برهومي تزولي جبدي إسمه إبراهيم 
هاجر : خلاص آسفين ويش حالك إبراهيم باشا ؟ عجبج كذا 
سوسن : أي الا وش قاعده تسوي؟ 
هاجر : ويش اسوي بعد اغافص في المطبخ .. مريموه طالبه محشى ضريبة السبايسي الي ماشريته ليهاا البارحة
سوسن : ويلي عليها ام المحشيات .. خليني اساعدج
هاجر : لا غناتي مايحتاج انتين روحي ويا ولدج المجلس داكو المكيف مشّغل تبردوا واني اخلص الكوستين الي عندي واجيج ان شاء الله 
سوسن : خلاص انتظرج 
....
بعد عشر دقايق .. 
دخلت هاجر المجلس وبيدها صينية الشاي والكيك 
سوسن : كان ماسويتي شاي مايحتاج 
هاجر : لا مايصير 
سوسن : وانتين كل مره اجي جذيه
هاجر : ويش سويت بعد 
سوسن : ما كأني اختج كأني غريبة , من اجي طلعتي الشاي والقهوة ولكيك 
هاجر : يؤ استغفر الله شاابس الغريبين انضيفهم 
سوسن : مو هذا قصدي بس لا تكلفي على عمرج
هاجر : اقول عن الخرابيط بس , اصب لج إستكانة شاي ؟ 
سوسن ( تضحك ) : صبي امرنا لله 
هاجر : ابراهيموو تبغى ربيان نسمه .. تعال عندي واجد ترى ( وتغمز )
سوسن : هيه لا تسوي حركاات اغراء اخاف ينحرف ولدي 
هاجر ( تضحك ) : اغريه كان يجي هالبغيض مايبغاني 
سوسن : مايشتهيج , ويش يسوي بعمره 
هاجر رافعه حاجبها : لا والله .. 
سوسن ( تضحك ) : أمزح .. الا وينهااا مريموه ؟
هاجر : راحت وياا امي صديقتها تصير بنت أم كاظم 
سوسن : اها
هاجر : يلا قولي لي اول ماجيتي خلقتج مقلوبة .. وش مسوي خليلوه هالمره ؟ 
سوسن : ياعلي جنني هالرجال .. زين اذا ماجاني الضغط والسكر منه .. اليوم على الغداء مسوية دجاج والله ياوخيتي البزار كان بس نص دجاجة اكلني آكال عليه .. وانتين تلعبي بالنعمة وانتين ماتقدري وشوفي الدنيا شابة ضو على الاسعار وانتين وانتين .. بالله عليج انا وهو وعيالنا اربعه الله يحفظهم وامه وابوه واخوه كلنا بهالنص ومستكثرنه .. والله اني واولادي اكلنا عيش فاضي وفوق هذا يقول العب بالنعمه 
هاجر : ياعلي ويش فيه هذا .. صحيح ادري انه بخيل بس مو لهدرجة اعوذ بالله ربي يعينج عليه هالبُرص 
سوسن : آمين يارب .. خلاص احس نفسي من الضغط بنفجر .. والمشكلة لو بتكلم امه تقول قليلة حياء وطويلة لسان وماتحترم رجلها ومدري ويه .. خليهاا على الله 
هاجر : الله يعينج ياوخيتي .. اصبري واحتسبي .. علشان هالجهال على الاقل .. وربج يهديه ان شاء الله 
سوسن : ان شاء الله , شيلينا من سيرته لا تسدي نفسي عن الكيك شكله حلو سوايج ؟
هاجر : احم احم شرايج يعني 
سوسن وهي تآكل بالكيك : اممم حالي مره 
هاجر : حلاته جذيه 
سوسن : تسلم ايدج 
هاجر : ربي يسلمج , بتروحي بيت خالج الليله بنقرأ مولد العباس عليه السلام ؟
سوسن : ما اعتقد الجلف الي عندي يقول بيت اخوه الكبير بيجوا بيتنا الليله
هاجر : يعني المغرب بتروحي 
سوسن : أي بعد ويش اسوي .. يلا عليكم بالعافية و نعوضها مره ثانية ان شاء الله 
هاجر : ان شاء الله 
مريم : يقولوا سوسنوه في بيتنا 
سوسن : سوسنوه في لطعج اسمي سوسن 
مريم ( تضحك ) : آسفة عمتي ( ورخت تحبها وتسلم عليها ) ويش احوالج
سوسن : الحمدلله بخير وانتين ويش مسوية ؟
مريم : مااعرف اطبخ للاسف ( وتفقعها ضحكة ) 
هاجر : ياربي عالبياخه 
مريم : محد طلب رايج 
هاجر : ماانتظرج تطلبيه
سوسن : ابتدينا مع توم وجيري

----------


## هجـــღـــير

جاهم صوت ام محمد : سالفتنا كل يوم وياهم , حيا الله ام ابراهيم 
سوسن وقفت تسلم على امها : الله يحييج ( وباست راسها ) ويش احوالج اماه ؟
ام محمد : بخير ربي يسلمج انتين ويش احوالج وويش احوال رجلج و جهالج ؟
سوسن : الحمدلله كلنا بخير 
ام محمد : وعمتج وعمج ويش احوالهم ؟
سوسن : الحمدلله 
ام محمد : شاا وين بناتج ماجبتيهم ؟
سوسن : قاعدين يلعبوا ويا بنات عمهم ولا رضيوا يجو ويايي 
مريم : هاه سويتي المحشى ؟
هاجر : ماسويت شي 
مريم : احلفي !! ان شاء الله بتغدري فيني زي البارحه , بشتري وبشتري وماشفنا شي .. ان شاء الله اقوم ادحنج هني
هاجر بسخرية تبغى تقهرها : خيالج واسع ماشاء الله
مريم بعصبية : ويه !!!
ام محمد : خلاص له وبعدين ويا هالمناقر 
مريم : بنتج ترفع الضغط 
ام محمد : تلعب عليج سوت لج عاد
هاجر ( تضحك ) : طلعت اعرف اقهر , يلا بقوم اشوف المحشى 
.. 
هاجر وهي طالعه .. شافت اخوها محمد داخل البيت .. وبيده كيس .. 
محمد : السلام 
هاجر : وعليكم السلام , وش هالجيس الي بيدك ؟
محمد : اللقافة ماتصلح ( ودخل غرفته ) 
هاجر وهي نظرها لا زال عالباب الي انصك : الله يستر بس
...
بالليل وبعد العشاء .. راحوا بيت خالهم .. 
هاجر ومريم قعدوا وياا بنات خالهم وبنات خالاتهم .. طبعاً ماعندهم الا خال واحد وخالتين بالاضافة لامهم .. 
ام رمزي ( خالة هاجر الكبيرة ) : يلا بنات اقروا المولد له 
زينب ( بنت ام رمزي الكبيرة ) : حلفنا المولد محد يقراه غير هجيروه 
هاجر : افا عليج إن ماطيحّت باسم الكربلائي من عينج ما اكون هجور 
الكل ضحك .. 
فاطمة ( بنت أم رمزي الصغيره ) : يلا جيبوا الطبله ..
ام عيسى ( خالة هاجر الثانية ) : لا تصكوا روسنا فيها , شفخوا بس .. = صفقوا 
زهراء ( بنت ام عيسى الكبيرة ) : لا هتاا امااه مو حليوو المولد الا بالطبله 
ام عيسى : وجع راس يابتي 
سلمى ( بنت ام عيسى الصغيرة ) : تقدري تطلعي 
هاجر : يؤ طامه , مو كأنها طردت امها ( وتضحك )
مريم : أي صحيح ( وتضحك )
ام رمزي : يلا عاد بدوا 
هاجر : ولا يهمج خاله دقايق بس اعدل صوتي تعرفي يعني توني قارية البارحة خمسة مجالس ففيه شوية تعب بأحبالي الصوتية ( وتضحك ) كح كح يلا نبدي 
اخذت الدفتر وحطت على مولد العباس عليه السلام .. قرأت الولاده .. 
ام محمد : يلا نمبى غناااية حليوة على ابوفاضل 
هاجر : ولا يهمج .. ( واخذت الدفتر وقعدت تدور ) يلا حصلت وحده حليوة
وابتدت تنشد .. بصوتهاا العذب .. الممزوج بحب اهل البيت عليهم السلام ..
هذا بو فاضل عباس سبع القنطرة
هذا بو فاضل سمى بشجاعة حيدرة
محلا جمالة واسمه يحمل هيبته محلا جمالة
بدرة تلالى نوره سطع من غرته بدرة تلالى
مافي مثالة والنخلة تنعى نخوته مافي مثالة
رمز العدالة رمز الوفا في شجاعته رمز العدالة
هذا بو فاضل ذكرى عز ومفخرة 
هذا بو فاضل ذكرى عز ومفخرة 
كلكم تعرفون ماخاب بيتن قاصده كلكم تعرفون
مايخيب اضنون يوفي ابوعدة وموعدة ما يخيب اضنون
حق الي يطلبون ينخى الزنود بساعده حق الي يطلبون 
كل شي معه يهون من السائل يرفع يده كل شي معه يهون 
هذا بوفاضل ماضيه يشهد حاظره 
هذا بو فاضل ماضيه يشهد حاظره 
راعي الشهامة معروف زوده بكل فخر 
راعي الشهامة 
و أكبر علامة منه تعلمنا الصبر 
و أكبر علامة
وافي بكلامة 
نعم العظيد الي حظر وافي بكلامة
نهج الظمانة مايقبل الذل و الكسل 
نهجه ضمانة 
هذا بو فاضل كل المناقب تحظره 
هذا بو فاضل كل المناقب تحظره

عباس والي ....... فيه العايلة عباس والي 
فصل المعالي محمل بيده شايله 
فصل المعالي
يبقة مثالي رمز الديانه 
رمز القيادة العادلة 
يبقة مثالي
بطل الابطال
أعطى دروس بكربلا
بطل الابطال
هذا بو فاضل وعده سيفه يخبرة 
هذا بو فاضل وعده سيفه يخبرة 
لحلا طاريه يهتز عدوه ويرتهب 
لحلا طاريه
ويل الي يعاديه بركان يتفجر غضب 
ويل الي يعاديه 
حتفه يلاقيه 
أمر الله و عليه إنكتب 
حتفه يلاقيه
هذي معانيه يعمل حسابه المحتسب
هذي معانيه 
هذا بو فاضل من الي ما يتصوره 
هذا بو فاضل من الي ما يتصوره 

و أجمل هدية نهدي الصلاة على النبي أجمل هدية 
إلحيدر وصيه يا نعم ما جاب الولي 
حيدر وصيه 
هذي العطيه 
لم البنين من العلي هذي العطيه 
رب البرية 
س ... وعباس وعلي 
رب البرية 
هذا بو فاضل نسايم عود معطرة 
هذا بو فاضل نسايم عود معطرة
اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد 
ام رمزي : احسنتِ غناتي رحم الله والديج 
هاجر : والدينا ووالديج خاله 
ام كرار ( مرت خال هاجر ) : ماشاء الله عليج صوتج يهبل 
هاجر : يؤ استحي اني عفر .. اقوليكم بصير طقاقة محد فاهمني 
ام محمد : طقاقة عاد حتى ماقلتِ ملاية 
هاجر : خلاص ملاية بس بشرط 
ام رمزي : اشرطي ؟
هاجر : ماعندي مشرط ( وتضحك ) ( الاخت فري مع الخالات ) 
زهراء : حلوه عجبتني 
هاجر : تبغي وحده ثانية ؟!
زهراء : أي أي 
هاجر : ولا يهمج السنة الجاية ( وتضحك ) المووهم بشرط اقرأ عزاياكم كلها اني 
ام محمد : بس ماندفع لج شي 
هاجر : اجل ويش بستفيد !! يلا نقرأ ليكم لوجه الله
....
بمكان ثاني .. 
محمد : يارجال قلت لك فلوسك بترجع لك وش فيك انت 
ابو سلطان : مافيني شي بس حقي وما ابيه يضيع 
محمد : ماهو ضايع ان شاء الله بس اصبر عليي 
ابو سلطان : نصبر ونشوف عندك من هنا لنهاية الشهر 
محمد : خليها شهرين 
ابو سلطان بعصبية : ما اقدر أنا راجع للشمال على نهاية الشهر وفلوسي تكون عندي فهمت مع السلامة
....



مريم وسلمى يسولفوا وهاجر كالعاده قاطة اذونهااا ..
مريم : والله سمعت عنها كذا 
سلمى : لا ما اصدق اني صراحة .. البنية مره اخلاق .. اكيد وحده حاقده عليها قالت هالكلام
مريم : عاد الله اعلم حاقده والا صادقة 
سلمى : هي تصير بنت عم شهرزاد صح ؟
مريم : منهي شهرزاد ؟
هاجر نطت بالسالفة : خت حورية بنت عم صفية الي بنت خالها زكية الي مرت ابوها نبوية ( وتضحك )
مريم : ياربي عاد قطت وجهااا 
سلمى ميته ضحك من هاجر .. وهاجر مو اقل منها .. 
مريم : خل اقوم لزهروه احسن ليي وانتي ( تعني سلمى ) خليج ويااا مستر بن 
هاجر : قومي قومي انتين وجه واحد يضحك وياااج
ام رمزي : وش صاير بعد
ام محمد : كالعاده مناقر 
هاجر قرّبت من خالتها أم عيسى : اقول خاله اعطيني القدو بشرب شوي 
ام عيسى : مايصلح
هاجر : بس مزه والله , هذا انتوا تشربوه 
ام رمزي : احنا يابتي ابتلينا به 
ام محمد : أي والله ابتلينا به قاصوف يقصفه 
هاجر : يبي لنا نأسس جمعية مكافحة القدو 
زهراء : وأنا من أول المؤيدين 
هاجر : بنفكر فيهاا مستقبلاً 
ام عيسى : لا غناااتي لا تفكري ولا تعبي حالج .. الله يخلي لينا قدونااا
هاجر ( تضحك ) : الله يعينكم عليه 
ام محمد : يلا هاجر ومريم نرجع البيت 
ام كرار : وين ام محمد قعدي ويانا شوي له
ام محمد وهي تعدل لفتها : لا باروح الوقت اتأخر ومحمد الحين بيرجع البيت ويتهّوس علينا مره ثانية ان شاء الله انجي ليكم من العصر ونقعد وياكم شبعتنا 
ام كرار : على خير ان شاء الله 
ام محمد : يالله مع السلامة
الكل : سالمه وسلمي 
....
يوم ثاني ..
صحت هاجر من الصبح .. وصارت تحوس بالبيت .. راحت غرفة اخوها محمد الي طلع لشغله علشان ترتبها .. وهي ترتب السرير حست بشي تحته .. قلبته ولقت كيس 
هاجر وبيدها الكيس : هذا مو الجيس الي دخل البارحة وهو في ايده 
وبفضول فتحته .. ولقت مبلغ مو بسيط بداخله 
هاجر : يؤ من وين له كل هالفلوس ؟!!! أني قلبي قارصني حاسة فيه مصيبة وراه الله يستر بس 
لفت الكيس ورجعته لمكانه .. وبداخلهااا خوف ..
سمعت صوت أمها تناديهاا وطلعت ..
...

ترّقبونَيِ 

 :wink:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

...
العصر ..
هاجر ومريم قاعدين يشاهدوا .. انطق الباب .. 
مريم : قومي شوفي منهو الي في الباب ؟
هاجر : صحيح لا صرت اصغر عيالج تعالي تأمري 
ام محمد : وانتوا بس هذي شغلتكم هالمناقر قومي شوفي من في الباب وبلا لعية 
مريم : خخخخخ
هاجر : اروايج يالنحيسة صبري
طلعت هاجر تشوف من في الباب .. 
سكينة : هاجر افتحي 
هاجر : هلا والله بسكون تفضلي تفضلي 
دخلت سكينة واول ماشافت وجهها هاجر شهقت ..
هاجر : منو الي مسوي فيج جذيه ؟ 
سكينة على طول صاحت وطلبت من هاجر تاخذها لغرفتها .. 
هاجر بعد ماقعدت : هاه قولي ليي بسرعه وش فيج وليش حالتج جذيه ؟
سكينة : في غيره الله ياخذ عمره ويريحني 
هاجر : ابوج ؟
سكينة بدموع : أي 
هاجر : لا حرام لا تدعي عليه .. طيب ليش ضربج هالمره ؟
سكينة : كله منهاا سودة هالوجه مرته .. تخيلي الظالمه تقوله اني أطلع بدون مايدري واهيت 
هاجر : حسبي الله عليها وليش تقول عنج جذيه ؟
سكينة : ليش بعد علشان تسّود صورتي بعين ابوي .. الي من اخذها ماعرفنا منه غير الضرب والمهانة والله لو يموت اريح لنا ( تصيح بقوه ) امي راحت وابوي راح بعد ماعاد ابوي 
هاجر : لا سكينة لا تقولي هالكلام مهما كان ابوج .. ومايسوي هالشي بكيفه كله من هالشيطان الي وراه ربي ياخذ حقج منها .. ادعي له بالهداية يالغالية .. ترى الابو نعمه اسئليني أنا .. ويلا نشفي دموعج ترى مايلوق عليج الاحساس 
سكينة : وش قصدج ؟
هاجر ( تضحك ) : قصدي الي قصدي يلا بقوم اجيب لج شي تشربينه 
سكينة : لا مايحتاج خليج قاعده معاي 
هاجر : عيب ضيفتي وما اضيفج 
سكينة : وجودج يكفيني 
هاجر تسوي حالها استحت : لا كذا ما اتحمل ياربي 
سكينة تضحك : وبعدين وياااج 
هاجر تضحك : خلاص يلا خليني اقوم اجيب لو عصير تبلي ريقج فيه 
سكينة : زين 
راحت المطبخ وجابت العصير .. وهي طالعه 
مريم بفضول : منهو الي جاء ؟ 
هاجر : مالج شغل طسي لتلفزيونج ( ومشت عنها )
مريم : تلفزيوني ولا مقابل ويهج ( وسوت حركة مالت ) 
....
هاجر : والحين كيف طلعتِ من البيت ؟
سكينة : طلعت بدون مايشوفني احد
هاجر : اخاف الحين يقلب عليج البيت 
سكينة : عادي اصلاً ماعاد يهمني شي لو يذبحني يريحني 
هاجر : لا تقولي هالكلام تعوري قلبي والله لو بيدي شي اسويه سويته يالغالية ولا اشوفج تتعذبي 
سكينة : ادري فيج يالغالية .. ربج يعين 
هاجر : آمين .. حتى أني مره مضايقة وخايفة وكنت ناوية ادق عليج واقولج 
سكينة : خير وش صاير ؟
هاجر : محمد ياسكينة مدري وش فيه .. احسه متغير هاليومين .. بالاول كان يجي يجلس معانا يسولف يضحك .. الحين ابداً من يطلع الصباح مايرجع الا آخر الليل .. والامس جاء وعنده جيس واليوم لما كنت ارتب غرفته شفته وشفت داخله مبلغ مو بسيط .. حاس قلبي فيه مصيبة ورى هالفلوس 
سكينة : يمكن فلوس واحد ومستأمننه عليهم 
هاجر : من قلة البنوك 
سكينة : ماتدري سبحان الله , انتي لا تشيلي هم وتضايقي نفسج ويمكن المسألة مو مستاهله .. واذا مره اسأليه من وين له هالفلوس 
هاجر : مالي الا هالشي بلكت ارتاااح 
...
بآخر الليل .. 
رجع محمد من برى .. وكانت هاجر تنتظرهـ .. 
أول مادخل وشافها سألها .. 
محمد : ليش مانمتي لحد الحين 
هاجر : استناك 
محمد : ليش ان شاء الله ؟
هاجر : ابي اتكلم وياك بسالفة ممكن نروح غرفتك 
محمد : زين 
دخلوا الغرفة .. 
محمد : يالله ويش عندج ؟
هاجر : ابي اعرف سالفة الجيس الي تحت السرير ؟
محمد : الجيس الي تحت السرير!!! وانتين وش الي لقفج تفتشي بأغراضي 
هاجر : اني مافتشت .. بالصدفة لقيته 
محمد : صدفة والا مو صدفة مره ثانية مالج شغل بأغراضي فاهمة 
هاجر : محمد أنت مو شايف حالك مره متغير وين محمد الاول الي يجي يقعد وياانا يسولف يضحك ماينام الا لما يشوفناا 
محمد ساكت .. 
هاجر : والله من خوفي عليك اقول هالكلام مالنا بعد الله غيرك ياخوي 
محمد : اعتقد اني كبير وفاهم ولاني صغير علشان تنصحيني والا تفتشي وراي 
ياليت تهتمي بروحج ولا تتدخلي بأموري .. 
هاجر نزلت راسها حيرة واسف : ان شاء الله تصبح على خير 
محمد : وانتي من اهله
طلعت .. والحيرة بتقتلها .. ليش يامحمد تغيرت .. وش الي تخفيه عنا .. الله يستر 
( ملاحظة : محمد أكبر من هاجر وأصغر من سوسن ) 
.......
بيوم ثاني .. يوم السبت ..
الظهر .. 
ام محمد : هاجر بتروحي وياي بيت خالتج أم رمزي بيقروا سفرة أم البنين عليها السلام
هاجر : يؤ اروح ليش ما اروح منهي عاد الي بتقرأ ليهم ؟
ام محمد : ام علي الـ .... 
هاجر : ياعلي هذي قرايتها مره حليوه تخلي الوحده ينتفخ راسهااا من الصياح خلاص باروح وياج 
ام محمد : باقي مريم بسألها جيتها من المدرسة اذا بتروح والا لا .. اذا مابتروح مابنقدر نخليها بالبيت بروحها 
هاجر : وطبعاً أني الي بنرزع وياها .. ياعلي صراحة ماليي شغل ابغى اروح اتسمّع اني ..
ام محمد : خلاص اذا مارضيت بقعد وياها اني 
هاجر : لا مو حليوة اروح اني وانتي تبقي .. خلاص اذا مارضيت اني الي بقعد وان شاء الله ترضى لا انتفهااا بسحاطة 
مريم : تحلمي واجد
هاجر : ( إذكر القط جاك ينط ) 
مريم : ( أحسن دوا للي يحاول يستفزك تحقره )
هاجر : لا ارحميني .. ياحامد زيد 
أم محمد : لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. اقول مريوم بتروحي ويانا بيت خالتج بيقروا سفرة ام البنين عليها السلام 
مريم : اممم بفكر تعرفوا يعني القراية بالليل وأني ورايي مدرسة 
هاجر : الي يسمعها يقول تنام من سبع المغرب 
مريم : ياربي على هاللقافة
هاجر : تروحي تفهمي اني بصراحة افادي اتسّمع ولا ابغى انحبس وياج هني 
مريم : روحي محد جابرج تنحبسي 
ام محمد ( بعصبية ): وبعدين يعني ماتتكلموا مره الا تقلبوها مناقر .. خلاص ثنتينكم تروحوا ويايي .. وسدوا السالفة 
مريم تتحرطم وهي رايحة غرفتها : زين .
....
بمكان ثاني .. وبشمال المملكة .. 
صحى من نومهـ .. وش هالحِلم الي مافارق عقله .. وليش يحلم فيه كل ليلة .. وش سر هالنور الي يشوفه .. وهالرجال الي كله هيبة ووقار .. 
اغتسل وصلى .. ونزل تحت للصالة .. 
ام سلطان : هلا والله بوليدي صح النوم 
ميلاد : صح الله بدنك يالغالية 
ام سلطان : احط لك فطور ؟
ميلاد : أي فطور ياخاله صرنا الظهر
ام سلطان : وش فيها .. لا تظل على لحم بطنك 
ميلاد : مافيني جوع يالغالية .. يلا استأذن 
ام سلطان : طالع ؟
ميلاد : ايه فيه كم شغله بخلصها وارجع ان شاء الله يلا في أمان الله
ام سلطان : في أمان الكريم 
ميلاد : صح نسيت .. خاله عمي ابوسلطان ماقالك متى راجع من الشرقية ؟
ام سلطان : لا والله ياوليدي 
ميلاد : خلاص يلا مع السلامة
ام سلطان : بحفظ الله

----------


## هجـــღـــير

العصر ...
هاجر جالسة تلف ورق عنب للسفرة .. 
مريم : ياي ورق عنب متى بتسويه ؟
هاجر : حق السفرة الليله بطبخه وبوديه 
مريم : امممم
ظلت مريم تطالع بهاجر .. 
هاجر : خير وش فيج ؟
مريم : ولا شي
هاجر : اعرفج ترى .. فيج شي قولي 
مريم : مضايقة شوي ..
هاجر : وش صاير ؟
مريم : تعرفي صاحبتي كوثر .. 
هاجر : أي اعرفها وش فيها 
مريم : انا ببالي من زمان هالكلام وابي اقوله لج بس اتردد .. 
هاجر : قولي اسمعج
مريم : صحيح كوثر صاحبتي واعزهم بعد .. بس لما اشوفها احس بالضيق يعني لما اشوف الخير الي هي فيه .. لا ارادياً اجلس اقارن بيني وبينها واشوف الفرق الشاسع اتحسّر بداخلي واقول ليش حنا مو مثلهم .. احيان احس اني اقل منها والا لما تهديني شي احسها كأنها تتصدق علي مع اني عارفة نيتها مو جذيه .. تعبت من هالاحساس 
هاجر : اممم .. اسمعي غناتي الله سبحانه وتعالى هو مقسم الارزاق .. وسبحانه له حكمته بكل رزق .. وله حكمته بعد لما خلى الناس طبقات .. منهم الغني والفقير .. ولو تلاحظي محد يستغنى عن الثاني .. الغني يحتاج الفقير والفقير يحتاج الغني .. 
الاحساس الي تحسيه نتيجة المقارنة الي تفكري فيها .. لذلك اقولج لا تلجأي ابداً للمقارنة بينج وبين غيرج والا بين الي تملكية ويمكله غيرج .. لان المقارنة احياناً بهالامور تكون صعبة ومؤلمه .. ولا تحصري تفكيرج وتخليه مادي .. يمكن صاحبتج صحيح تنعم بالخير بس يمكن فيه امور معنوية اهم بكثير تفتقدها وهي موجوده عندج .. والا عند غيرج .. لا يجي ببالج واعرفي أن كل شي من عند رب العالمين خير .. 
مريم : وي كلامج ريحني .. اقول هاجروه وش رايج تشتغلي تبع هذولين الي يعالجوا مشاكل الناس 
هاجر ( تضحك ) : كان ودي بس الظروف ماتساعد يلا قومي وياي جيبي اغراش الورق عنب للمطبخ
مريم بإبتسامة : زين 
...
بمكان ثاني ..
محمد : انا الحين متوهق .. اتسلفت منه مبلغ كبير ودخلت بالاسهم وخسرت .. والبقية يالله تكفي والحين يطالبني ارجّع المبلغ قبل لا يرجع لديرته
صالح : تستاهل علشان ثاني مره اذا قلت لك لا تتعامل وياا احد تسمع الكلام .. رايح متعامل ويا هاللحجي الي ماتدري بأي داهية بيرميك 
محمد : محتار محتار .. وخايف ما اقدر ارجّع المبلغ .. الراتب ويالله يعيشني انا واهلي .. كيف بدفع ما ادري 
صالح : تعرف لو عندي ما تأخرت .. بس حضرتك بلشت عمرك بمبلغ ماهو هين .. 
محمد : الله يفرجها 
....
بشمال المملكة ..
سلطان : هلا بميلاد 
ميلاد : هلا بك اكثر 
سلطان : اعرفّك على صاحبي زياد , زياد اعرفّك على صاحبي ميلاد 
ميلاد : هلا والله تشرفنا 
زياد : الشرف لي والله بس ميلاد اسم غريب واعتقد اسم ممثل سوري
ميلاد ( يضحك ) : الوالده الله يرحمها سورية الاصل .. 
زياد : والنعم والله
ميلاد : ينعم بحالك 
سلطان يكلم ميلاد : وينك الصباح مادوامت بالشركة
ميلاد : كنت رايح فيها ( نايم ) 
سلطان : ليش سهران البارح ؟
ميلاد : ماقدرت انام .. الا زياد وش تشتغل ؟
زياد : مدّرس 
ميلاد : ماشاء الله .. وكيف لاقيها ؟
زياد : أنا مدّرس مرحله إبتدائية .. حلوه ولكن لا تخلو من التعب 
سلطان : كل شغله تلقى فيها تعب ..
ميلاد : صح .. الا اقول ماتعرفون رقم شيخ يفّسر الرؤيا ؟
سلطان : يفسر رؤيا ؟!!! ليش ؟
ميلاد : حلمت حِلم غريب .. والمشكلة انه يتكرر .. ودي اعرف تفسيره
سلطان : خلاص نشوف لك رقم شيخ
ميلاد : على خير
.....
بالليل ..
راحوا يسمعّوا سفرة أم البنين عليها السلام .. ببيت خالتها .. اثناء القراية دعت ربها يهدي أخوها ويحفظه ويهدي ابو صاحبتها واعزهم سكينة ويحنن قلبه عليها ..
عقب ماخلصت القراية .. جلست مع بنات خالاتها .. واخذتهم السوالف .. 
وماحسوا الا والوقت قرب عالساعه 11 .. استأذنوا ورجعوا البيت .. 
أخوها كان موجود .. حست انها محتاجة تكلمه .. محتاجة تفهم منه وش الي صاير .. ماتقدر تتركه .. بس طلع نايم .. 
.....
بمكان آخر ..
عرّق جبينه .. حرارة فظيعه يحس فيهاا .. كأنه نايم على جمر .. صورة الرجال لا زالت قدامه .. النور لا زال مغشي عينه .. يمد يدهـ ولا فيه فايده .. الحرارة تزيد تحته .. يحاول يتمسّك بالنور .. يحاول يستنجد بالرجال بس صوته مايساعده .. 
فزع من نومه .. وانفاسه تتصاعد .. حمم .. والعرق مالي وجهه وثيابه .. 
ميلاد : اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الغوي الرجيم , يالله 
شرب كأسة موية كانت جنبه .. وجلس يقرأ المعوذات ..
....
الصباح ..
جاافاه النوم .. نزل للصاله .. لقى خالته جالسه لحالها .. حب يجلس معها ..قبل لا يروح لدوامه ..
ميلاد : صبحك الله بالخير
ام سلطان : صبحك الله بالنور والسرور يلا تعال إفطر ولا تقول ماتبي 
ميلاد ( يضحك ) : لا لا جاي, سلطان طلع ؟
ام سلطان : ايوه طلع .. دق عليه عمك من الشرقية وطلع على طول 
ميلاد : اها .. ماقال متى راجع ؟
ام سلطان : على نهاية الشهر ان شاء الله ..
ميلاد : على خير ان شاء الله ( وجلس يأكل ) 
( ميلاد يصير ولد عم سلطان وولد خالته .. ميلاد هو الابن الوحيد لامه وابوه الي توفوا من خمس سنوات .. وجاء يعيش مع عمه وخالته .. سلطان له اخت وحده واسمها سارة ) >> بيبرز دورها بعدين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمــــــــــــد وآل محمــــــــــــــد*


*ياهلااااا هجيــــــر وحشتينا بجد*
*اخبارك .... عناتييي*


*قصه روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه*
*تجننننننننن*

*ماشاءالله عليك غناتي*


*قلم مميـــــــــــــــز ..... راااااااائع..... معبر.....*

*مبدعه انتِ ياهجير...*


*موفقه لكل خيــــــــــر وصلاح*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيهــ على هيك قلم...*


*لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدكِ الراائع...*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق الائمه الاطهار عليهم السلامـ*

*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

*في انتظار الباقي بكل شووووق*

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الغاليةَ على قلبيِ

دمعة طِفلة يتيمةَ

لازِلتِ بنفسِ الروعةَ وَ التمَيّز في المُتابعةَ
شَوقيِ لكم أضعافاً مُضاعفةَ .. لذلك ترينني بينكم من جديد ..
يا نقاءً تجسّد .. لكِ مِنَيِ أطهرّ الدُعاءِ و أخلصه ..

 :embarrest:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

صحت من الصباح .. مع انها مانامت شي .. 
هاجر : مريموه
مريم وهي تتجهز للمدرسة : ويشوو ؟
هاجر : تعالي بسوي قراعينج ( وتضحك )
مريم : لا شكراً اعرف اسويهم 
هاجر : يلا عاد 
مريم : لا ثمود ( وتضحك )
هاجر : بدينااا بالبياخه 
مريم : والله لا بياخة ولا غيره خليني اسوي شعري لاني تأخرت 
هاجر : احد قالج اسهري ولا تنطبني الا وحده 
مريم : الفيلم يستاهل انطبن علشانه خمس مو وحده 
هاجر : ما ادري عفر بيشفع لج يوم القيامة 
مريم : اقول مع السلامة ( اخذت شنطتها وطلعت ) 
وهي طالعه كانت أمها طالعه من المطبخ .. 
ام محمد :من الصبح مناقر اعوذ بالله منكم
هاجر : عجل قاعده تتحرطم تأخرت وتأخرت وهي ماتنخمد الا متأخره
ام محمد : خليج العاقله لا تحطي دوبج ودوبها تعرفي اختج بسرعة تتعصب 
هاجر : وبسرعة ترضى ( وابتسمت )
ام محمد : الله يهديكم .. يلا ويش نسوي الغداء ؟
هاجر : امم الامس سمج مشوي .. اليوم دجاج مره افادي فيه
ام محمد : خلاص دجاج احمر لو اصفر ؟ 
هاجر : احمر .. هورهـ = إسم طبخة 
ام محمد : خلاص عالساعه عشر جذيه حطي الدجاجة عالفرن .. 
هاجر : ان شاء الله 
.......
العصر ..
بشمال المملكة ..
ساره : حيا الله خلود
خلود : يحييك ربي 
ساره : نورتينااا ..
خلود : النور نورك تسلمين 
ساره : تو ماتبارك البيت 
خلود : اقول خير اول مره تشوفيني 
ساره ( تضحك ) : لا بس استهبل 
خلود : اقول سويره
ساره : مايحتاج تكملي طلع من الصباح ومارجع لحد الحين
خلود : ليش ؟
ساره : والله مدري .. بس عادي يعني تلقيه لا زال بالشغل 
خلود : ربي يحفظه ولا يحرمني منه
ساره : ترى ما اقدر أنا عالحب ,, وينك ياميلاد تجي تسمع
خلود ( استحت ) ,, 
.....
بشرق المملكة >> درس جغرافيا مو رواية خخ
هاجر ومريم جالسين مع بنات خالتهم الي جوا زياره لهم .. 
زينب : وهذاني قلت لصالح نبغى نطلع يوم جذيه لبركة 
هاجر : وي وناسة مره افادي اسبح
مريم : وش قال عسى وافق 
زينب : مارد عليي لحد الحين 
هاجر : ياعلي ان شاء الله يرضى 
الكل : ان شاء الله 
مريم : هجيروه خليناا نكلم محمد يمكن يرضى 
هاجر : فكرة بس اخاف يعصب عليي
مريم : لا لا مايعصب .. اني الي بقول 
هاجر : زين يلا قومي 
مريم : يلا 
هاجر : نتركم بنات شوي عادي ؟
زينب وفاطمة : عادي 
توجهوا للمجلس .. اخوهم محمد كان جالس يطالع التلفزيون .. 
قرّبت مريم وو راها هاجر .. 
هاجر : ياربي خايفة يعصب 
مريم : لا مابيعصب .. بقنعه بطريقتي المهم انتي خلج وراي ..مؤثرات لزوم الاقناع ( وتضحك )
سمع صوت ضحكهم .. وناداهم .. دخلوا ..
محمد : هاه وش صاير ضحكونا وياكم ؟
مريم : اختك هجيروه بعد ماتجوز عن سوالفها .. اقول محمد بقولك حاجة بس احلف ماتعصب
محمد : حشى فيها حلف بعد .. لا قولي مابعصب ..
مريم : إحلف ( لكي يطمئن قلبي ) << قالتها بالفصحى 
محمد : والله مابعصب قولي 
مريم : تعرف يعني ايام مدارس وضغط ونفسية مره ميح وهاجر بعد كله منرزعه في البيت وتعرف يعني الوالده ماغيرت جو من زمان ياهي يابيوت خالاتك فأني جاية اقترح اقتراح يعني وهو إن احناا ندور ليناا جذيه يوم حليو ونطلع لو نروح بركة ( وشقت حلقها = تبتسم )
محمد : أي كلمني صالح بخصوص البركة وقال إن خواته يبغوا يروحوا 
مريم : وعسى وافقت 
محمد : وافقت مبدئياً بس اقترحت تكون مزرعه مو بركة اخاف على جهال سوسن 
هاجر : مزرعة بركة اهم شي نطلع 
محمد : خلاص انا اكلم صالح ونتفق ان شاء الله
مريم : ياااااااااااااي ( وطلعت تتنطط )
هاجر وقفت تطالع بأخوها .. عاودها موضوع الكيس .. جات بتفتح الموضوع تبي تكلمه وترتاح .. بس تراجعت باللحظة الاخيرة .. وطلعت .. مهما كان هالموضوع بتعرفه بإذن الله قريب .. وتدعي ربها مايكون فيه شر لاخوها ..
مريم طارت عند بنات خالتها 
مريم : قلنا لمحمد وبيكلم أخوكم صالح وبيتفقوا يااااااااااي 
زينب : ونااااسة 
فاطمة : عشر وناساااات
هاجر : قولوا مليون وناسة وكللللللللللووووووووووويش ( وكلهم ضحكوا )
.......
من الصباح طالع .. وقريب المغرب رجع .. ميلاد بالرغم من اصله المختلط مابين سوري وسعودي الا أن جو الشمال ترك آثاره على ملامحه الحاده .. بحكم الفترة الطويلة الي عاشها بالسعودية مقارنةً بالفترة الي عاشها بسوريا وايام صغره .. 
تميز بعيونه الرمادية .. انفه الطويل الحاد .. واحلى مافيه غمازته ..
ميلاد : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام
ام سلطان : وينك ياوليدي من الصباح طالع ؟
ميلاد : طلعت مع الربع وتغدينا بعدها اخذتنا السوالف مر الوقت ماحسيت فيه
خلود وكانت من ضمن الموجودين وهم سلطان وسارة ( لا تختلعوا العائلة هذي فري عندهم بس اهم شي تتحجب ) 
خلود ببالها : ليتك تحس كيف الوقت في بعدك .. الثانية تشبه لها دهر ..
سارة تخز خلود بخاصرتها : ارتحتي الحين خلاص هذا هو حبيب القلب رجع وشفتيه قومي انقلعي بيتكم ( وتضحك )
خلود : تكفين خليني شوي .. مايصير انام عندكم؟
سارة : لا ياقلبي مانستقبل 
خلود ( تضحك ) : هين ياساروه اردها لك 
سارة بتحدي : نشوف
سارة : اقول ميلاد 
ميلاد : آمري
سارة : خلود تبي تسلم عليك 
خلود ضربت سارة بخاصرتها .. 
سارة : أي اوريك 
ميلاد طالع بخلود بدون ادنى اهتمام : ربي يسلمها , يلا أنا طالع ارتاح شوي 
سلطان : ميلاد لحظة 
ميلاد : آمر 
سلطان : بعطيك رقم الشيخ الي طلبته 
ام سلطان مستغربة : شيخ !! ليش وش فيه ؟ 
ميلاد مايبي احد يعرف بموضوع الحِلم الي مافارقه : ولا شي ياخاله واحد من اصحابي طالبه وأنا طلبته من سلطان ( وطالع بسلطان نظرات يعني لا تقول شي )
يلا استأذنكم ( ومشى )
ام سلطان لسلطان : بالله عليك ياسلطان ميلاد مابه شي ؟ 
سلطان : مافيه شي لا تخافين يمه ومثل ماقالك واحد من اصحابه يبي الرقم وطلبه مني 
ام سلطان : الله يجعله خير 
سلطان : آمين يارب 
خلود كِسر خاطرها .. نظرات الا اهتمام من ميلاد .. ولاحظت هالشي ساره ..
سارة : وش فيك تكدرتي .. يعني كأنه اول مره يطالع فيك بدون اهتمام 
خلود : لمتى بظل اتحمل .. متى يحس فيني .. معقولة مايشوف 
سارة : يمكن يشوف بس مو حاب يبين هالشي .. 
خلود : طيب أنا استأذن الحين 
سارة : طيب بس لا تتضايقين 
خلود : لا ان شاء الله ( ولفت على سلطان وام سلطان ) يلا مع السلامة
ام سلطان : وين يابنيتي خليكِ تعشي معانا ؟
خلود : لا ياخاله مره ثانية ان شاء الله مع السلامة
الكل : بحفظ الله
....
بشرق المملكة ..
أذن المغرب .. جهزت مصلاها .. توضأت وجات بتصلي .. 
هاجر : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد الله أكبر الله أكبر 
فجأة حست بدوخه .. تهاوت على الارض .. 
هاجر وهي حاطة يدها على صدرها : ياعلي وش صار فيني 
.....
بشمال المملكة 
يفكّر بالحِلم وكيف بيحكيه للشيخ .. جلس على سريره .. ينتظر وقت الصلاة .. وغفت عينه بدون مايحس .. نفس الحِلم تكرر بس هالمره .. بيد الرجال كان فيه لؤلؤه بيضاء .. مدها له كأنه يقول ( خذها ) بس ماقدر يمسكها وكأنه هوى من فوق لتحت .. انتفض وصحى .. تعوذ من إبليس .. وصمم أنه يكلم الشيخ بأسرع وقت .. عل وعسى يلقى تفسير للي يشوفه وحارمه نومه .. 
.........
قدرت تقوم .. ذكرت الله وصلت على محمد وآل محمد .. وصلت .. مستغربة بداخلها سبب الدوخة الي جتها .. 

...

ملاحظة : أبو سُلطان و عائلته من الطائفة السُنيّة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمــــــــــــــــد*
* ماشاءالله...*



*رااااااااااااااااااااائعه راااااااااااااااائعه انتِ ياهجيــــــــــــر*

*قلم صادق في التعبير*

*اسلوب جميل ومشوق....*

*قصه رااائعه.... احادث حلوووه...*


*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ياهجيـــــر*
*دمتي كما انتي بجمال طرحكِ*

*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق اصحاب هذي الايام*

----------


## هجـــღـــير

...............
بالليل ..
هاجر ماقالت لامها عن الدوخة الي صابتها .. ماتبي تخوفها .. 
هاجر : امااه
ام محمد : ويش ؟
هاجر : لحم وعيش ( تضحك )
ام محمد : حتى اني تتسبلي عليي 
هاجر : هتااوه اماااه أمزح 
ام محمد : زين ويش بتقولي ؟
هاجر : امممم قلنا لمحمد نبغى نطلع بركة والا مزرعة وهو وافق وبيكلم صلووح وش رايج يعني ؟
ام محمد : زين نغير جو
هاجر : زين متى نخليها ؟
ام محمد : يوم الاربعاء مريم ماعليها مدرسة واختج سوسن موجوده ويانا 
هاجر : خلاص على خير
ام محمد : وينها مريم ؟
هاجر : طست تنام , البارحة مانامت الا متأخرة ومن قعدتها الصبح مانامت 
ام محمد : زين يمديها تشبع نوم 
.....
بجهة ثانية .. محمد يكلم صالح بالجوال
محمد : زين خلاص انت احجز المزرعة 
صالح : بس على أي يوم ؟
محمد : اتوقع الاربعاء ..
صالح : مافيها تتوقع والا لا .. روح اسئل خالتي واتأكد 
محمد : لا الاربعاء لان سوسن ماتجي الا الاربعاء واذا طخت براسها الخميس العصر وعلشان ريموه وراها مدرسة .. انتون يناسبكم الاربعاء ؟
صالح : يناسب 
محمد : خلاص توكل على الله واحجزها
صالح : زين .. وش صار بموضوعك وياا ابو سلطان 
محمد : ماادري لحد الحين 
صالح : ترى نهاية الشهر ماباقي عليها شي
محمد : ادري , يادفعنا ياانسجنا 
صالح : وتقولها بسهولة 
محمد : وش تبيني اسوي يعني .. كنت محتاج وماكان قدامي غيره 
صالح : بس انت وراك مسئولية وراك امك وخواتك الي ماليهم غيرك لو انسجنت منهو ليهم 
محمد : صالح والي يرحم والديك سد الموضوع لا انسجنت تالي تعال قول هالكلام
صالح : وانا بستنى لين تنسجن .. حاول ودبر المبلغ وادفعه , ان شاء الله لو تطيح بسلف ثاني ولا تظل مديون له
محمد : ان شاء الله يلا مع السلامة
صالح : ربي يهديك مع السلامة
قفل من ولد خالته .. بداخله حيرة تقتل .. صالح صادق بكل كلامه .. بس خلاص ماعاد يمدي .. كلها ايام ويخلص الشهر.. من وين يقدر يجيب هالمبلغ .. الله يسهلها ...
..........
بيوم ثاني ..
صحى ميلاد من صباح الله خير .. اتصل على رقم الشيخ الي اخذه من سلطان .. وعرف مكانه .. وقرر يزوره ويحكي له .. احسن من التلفون .. 
وبالفعل .. راح لعند الشيخ الي استقبله بحفاوة .. ووجهه للمجلس ..
جلس ميلاد .. وحكى للشيخ الحِلم الي يتكرر بنومه .. 
واثناء ماميلاد يتكلم ويحكي الحِلم .. وجه الشيخ كان كل شوي يتلون بلون .. وميلاد كان ملاحظه ..
ميلاد : هذا الحِلم وابي تفسيره ياشيخ 
الشيخ وباين عليه التردد : خير ان شاء الله .. تقدر تجيني بوقت ثاني وتلقى التفسير 
ميلاد : متى ارجع ياشيخ ؟
الشيخ وبنفس التردد : بعد يومين بنفس هالوقت 
ميلاد : على خير يلا في أمان الله
الشيخ : في أمان الله
طلع ميلاد مستغرب من إسلوب الشيخ .. ليه كل هالتردد الي لاحظه من قِبل الشيخ .. ومن متى كان تفسير الرؤيا يتطلب يومين .. الله اعلم .. ركب سيارته .. وطول الطريق صورة الشيخ وتردده مافارقت خياله .. بداخله مليون سؤال مستغرب .. 
......
الظهر ..
مريم : يلا خلينا نتصل لبنات خالتج , نبغى نتفق على حوايج الطلعه 
هاجر وهي تآكل ملاس : اممم قومي اتصلي 
مريم : زين .. ( وأخذت التلفون دقت )
مريم : هلا زينبوه ويش احوالج ,, أي اسمعي الطلعه خلاص يوم الاربعاء ان شاء الله واليوم الاحد يعني يوم الثلاثاء تعالوا علشان نتفق على حوايج الطلعه , زين ؟ وقولي لبنات خالتج ام عيسى بعد , سلمي على خالتي , مع السلامة ,, ( وسكرت السماعه )
مريم : هداكو قلت ليهم وقالت خلاص بيجوا
هاجر : يعني سؤال بداخلي يقرقع , الحين البنية مسكينة مداها تتكلم اصلاً ؟!!!
مريم ( تضحك ) : توفير للفاتورة ..
هاجر : بُرصة على رجل اختج خليلوه ( وتضحك )
مريم : وش جاب لجاب .. طسي بس ( وقامت عنها وراحت جنب التلفزيون )
هاجر ظلت مع ملاسها ( حلاوة ملاس مو تفكروا ملاس تبع الصفرية ) .. دق التلفون .. رفعته ..
هاجر : الووو
ابو سلطان : السلام عليكم
هاجر : وعليكم السلام , نعم ؟
ابو سلطان طخ عقله على صوتها : محمد موجود ؟
هاجر : لا طالع من نقوله ؟
ابو سلطان : خلاص أنا اتصل فيه وقت ثاني بس انتي مين ؟
هاجر على طول سكرته في وجهه .. 
مريم : منهو ؟
هاجر : واحد يبغى محمد شكله بدوي بعد الظاهر من بتوع الشغل .. لكن هالفأر يقول منهي اني .. قليل هالادب سكرته في وجهه ( وتضحك ) 
مريم ( تضحك ) : ويلي عليج ماعندج تفاهم 
هاجر : ابداً , ترى اني اذا عصبّت ما أرحم ( وتفقعهاا ضحكة هي ومريم )
.......
ابو سلطان دق على ولده سلطان ..
سلطان : هلا يبه آمر 
ابو سلطان : هلا , رحت لابو مازن ؟
سلطان : أي يبه رحت
ابو سلطان : وعسى دفع بس ؟
سلطان : دفع يبه دفع 
ابو سلطان : حلو , طيب أنا كلها أيام ان شاء الله وراجع للشمال
سلطان : على خير وحنا بإنتظارك
ابو سلطان : في أمان الله
سلطان : في امان الله
..........
بعد يومين .. 
يوم الاربعاء ..
ميلاد رجع للشيخ .. مثل ماطلب منه وبنفس الوقت بس مالقاه .. قرر يرجع بوقت ثاني .. 
.......
هاجر واختهاا مريم قعدوا من صباح الله خير يجهزوا للطلعه .. متحمسين مره لها .. 

مريم : ياعلي وناسه مره 
هاجر : أي والله وناسة ,
ام محمد : يلا ماخلصتوا 
هاجر : لا خلاص خلصناااا
ام محمد : سوسن بعد ماجت للحين صارت الساعه تسع ونص 
هاجر : اني دقيت عليها قالت جاية في الطريق 
محمد : يلا نمشي 
ام محمد : اختك سوسن ماجت 
محمد : توها جت وخليتها تركب السيارة , سالفة تدخل البيت بعد , يلا يلا خلصوا وإطلعوا 
هاجر : زين 
جمعوا اغراضهم .. لبسوا عباياتهم وطلعوا .. 
.....
وصلوا للمزرعة الي استأجرها محمد وصالح .. وكانوا خالاتهم موجودين ومرت خالهم .. 
سلموا عليهم .. وجلسوا .. 
هاجر : هاه جبتوا الي وصينا عليه 
فاطمة : أي جبناااه وانتون 
هاجر : أي جبناه , افا عليج شي ماينسى 
مريم : يلا طلعوه
زينب : لا تخيلي لو احد شافنا 
زهراء : صحيح وش بيقولوا عنا 
سلمى : خلوه بعدين ننخش في مكان مافيه احد يشوفنا 
هاجر : شوفوا اني مو قادره اصبر , ماادري كيفه صبرت ونمت وهو عندي ومافتحته
مريم : زين قوموا خلوناا ننخش بين الزرايع محد بيشوفنا 
زينب : فرضي طبوا علينا
هاجر : ويش بيسووا بيذبحونا يعني خلهم يذبحونا عادي
زهراء : خلاص يلا قوموا 
وقاموا كلهم .. يدوروا زراعه ينخشوا فيها .. 
هاجر : تعالوا هنا هذي كبيرة محد يشوفنا 
واتجمعوا تحتهاااا .. 
هاجر وهي ماسكة شنطتها : يلا افتحوا شنطتكم وطلعو
زينب مسكت شنطتهم وفتحتهااا .. وهاجر فتحتها وياهم ..
هاجر بصوت عالي شوي : ياقلبي يـ ( لجلو )
مريم وهي تآكل : لو يشوفونااا بس ( وتضحك )
زينب : كأنا مسوين جريمة لو مرتكبين حرام 
هاجر وهي توزع : يلا يلا اكلوا هناء وعافية ( وتضحك )

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمـــــد وآل محمــــد*

*الاحادث روووووووووووعه بجد*
*ماشاءالله اسلوبكِ يجننننن...*

*احس نفسي عشت معهم الوضع ههههه*
*عائلة هاجر مره حلــــوين وطيوبين,,,, حركااات عليهــمـ*


*غاليتي هجيــــر*
*كل عام وانتِ بالف خيـــر*
*ايامكِ سعيده غناتي*

*ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيـــهـ على هيك مجهود*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق الائمه الاطهار عليهم السلامـ*


*دمتي بود*

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الغَاليةَ
دمعة طِفلة يتيمةَ
أيامكِ مِلؤها سعادةَ إن شاء الله
كُل عام و أنتَي بألفِ خير 
مُتباركـةَ
 :embarrest: 
جزِيلُ الودْ لكِ

----------


## هجـــღـــير

ميلاد لا زال باله مشغول من سالفة الشيخ .. راح بيته مالقاه .. يدق ومايرد عليه أحد .. وش صاير ؟!! 
.........
العصر ..
هاجر : سوسنوه جيبي اولادج بمشيهم
مريم : ماعليج منها , ترى ناوية على نية 
سوسن : نية ويش بعد ؟!! بتنخشي بهم وبتقتليهم 
هاجر: تقريباً ( وتضحك )
مريم : اقول بنات خلونا نروح لمحمد وصالح 
سلمى : أي ونقعد وياهم 
هاجر : هيه هيه وين قاعدين حنا , جيتوا مزرعه بتفصخوا الحياء ؟!!!!
مريم : مافيها شي صالح رجلي ومحمد رجل سلمى ( وتضحك )
هاجر : ماشاء الله وحاجزينهم بعد !!! 
سلمى : نخطط للمستقبل 
هاجر : انتين من الحين بختم عليج ( عانس ) ( وتضحك ) 
سلمى : لا تفاولي عليي ان شاء الله مااروح ثانوي الا واني مخطوبة 
هاجر : ان شاء الله .. يدفع الله البلاء بعدهي صغيرة ومشفوحة ويش انقول حنا 
زينب : أي والله
فاطمة : انتين ان شاء الله رزقج جاي بالطريق
هاجر : منهي اني ؟! ( وشقت حلقها = تبتسم ) شاا عندج رجال ليي ؟
فاطمة : اكيد 
هاجر سوت روحها تستحي : منهو ؟
فاطمة : اخويي صالح 
هاجر : لا لا ماينفع ( وتضحك )
زينب بلهجة ممزجة بعصبية مصطنعه : ليش ياعيوني ؟ وش فيه اخويي ماينفع ؟!!
هاجر : يؤؤؤ والله امزح 
فاطمة ( تضحك ) : ندري يالخوافه
زينب : ان شاء الله تكوني من نصيب صالح .. ترى هو يتمناج 
هاجر تغيرت ملامحها .. تعرفوا البنات عند هاالسالفة يختبصوا فوق تحت .. 
مريم ( تضحك بقوه ) : هاجروه مايلوق عليج الحياء 
هاجر عصبت : نعم وش قصدج يعني قليلة حياء 
مريم وهي لا زالت تضحك : أي 
وقام المناتف بينهم .. 
ام محمد سمعتهم : ياربي ويش هالفشيله حتى هنا مناتف 
ام رمزي : خليهم يتناتفوا ويتزاعلوا ويرضوا 
ام محمد : بس عاد حتى هنا 
ام عيسى : وش عليج خليهم 
...........
بالليل ..
ميلاد جالس مع سلطان ..
ميلاد : رحت للشيخ الي اعطيتني رقمه وقالي تعال بعد يومين رحت له اليوم ومالقيته , ادق ومايرد علي احد 
سلطان : غريب 
ميلاد : ظنتك مسافر يعني ؟
سلطان : الله اعلم , ادور لك شيخ غيره ؟
ميلاد : لا خلاص 
سلطان : طيب وتفسير الحِلم؟
ميلاد : انا بشوف وش بسوي بعدين .. 
......
سارة تكلم خلود بالتلفون ..
سارة : تبيني اكلمه لك .. 
خلود : لا 
سارة : يمكن مايدري عن شي ,, ولو درى يكون فيه فرصة لك معه 
خلود : هقوتك كذا .. بس اخاف يكون العكس .. يعني داري ويسوي حاله مو داري لانه مايبيني 
سارة : لا تخلين تفكيرك مركّز على إحتمال واحد .. خليني افاتحه بالموضوع ونشوف ,, لا تخافين طيب
خلود : طيب , متى بتفاتحيه ؟
سارة : اممم بعد كم يوم كذا .. يعني بنتظر اللحظة المناسبة واقوله
خلود : طيب 
سارة : يلا متى بتجيني ؟
خلود : ليش ؟! بتقولين له وأنا معك ؟!!!!
سارة : لا وش فيك انتي .. ابيك تجين تجلسين معي بكرى 
خلود : خلاص اسئل امي وارد لك 
سارة : اوكي بإنتظارك 
خلود : مع السلامة
سارة : مع السلا مة 
............
بعد ثلاث أيام .. 
صلت الفجر ونامت .. جلست تتقلب بفراشها .. لحد ماغفت .. وبعالم النوم شافت ..
كأنها ببستان أخضر .. بعمرها ماشافت بستان بهالجمال .. مشت بالبستان .. وكلما مرت جنب شجرة .. تلمستهااا .. وشمتها .. ريحتها زكية .. 
فجأة شافت رجال وسط هالة من نور .. ملامحه ماقدرت تستبينها .. لبسه الاخضر زاده هيبة ووقار .. وكان يمشي .. وهي تمشي وراه .. لحد ماوصلت لمكان بوسط البستان وكان مظلم .. أشر لها الرجال للمكان المظلم ( يعني هذا هو ) واختفى .. اقتربت اكثر منه .. وكان عبارة عن حفرة كبيرة .. سمعت صوت يستنجد .. قربت اكثر بتشوف مين .. وارتفع لهب النيران وتراجعت من الخوف .. انتفضت وصحت مذعورة .. 
هاجر : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( تتنفس بصعوبة ) اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد . ياعلي 
جلست مده على فراشها .. تحاول تستوعب إن الي شافته حِلم مو حقيقة .. 
........
العصر ..
محمد كان ينتظر بأي لحظة يطب عليه ابو سلطان والشرطة .. صارت نهاية الشهر خلاص .. والمبلغ مستحيل يدبره الا اذا صارت معجزه ..
اندق الجرس .. 
هاجر كانت تنظف ارض البيت .. سمعت الجرس وكالعاده راحت تشوف من ... 
هاجر من ورى الباب : من ؟
ابو سلطان عرف الصوت وركز عليه : محمد موجود
هاجر : أي موجود لحظة بس
صوت أمها جاءها : هاجر منهو الي في الباب 
لقط الاسم ابو سلطان وبباله : هاجر يازين هالاسم 
هاجر : واحد يبغى محمد 
ام محمد : روحي عيطي عليه 
هاجر : زين ..
راحت هاجر وعيطت على اخوها محمد .. محمد كان حاس بداخله ان الي ينتظره ويبيه هو ابوسلطان .. مشى للباب .. وبالفعل شافه .. دخله المجلس .. وجلسوا ..
ابو سلطان : نهاية الشهر وجات ,, وين فلوسي ؟
محمد رخى راسه : ماعندي ماقدرت ادبرها ,, ممكن اعطيك ربعه الحين 
ابوسلطان بلهجة حازمة : أنا قلت نهاية الشهر يوصلني المبلغ كامل مو ربعه وهذا كان اتفاقنا وعلى كذا وقعنا والا نسيت يامحمد ؟
محمد : لا مانسيت بس قلت لك ماعندي ادفع 
ابوسلطان : يعني بتجبرني اسوي شي ما احبه 
محمد : قصدك السجن ادري عادي تقدر تتصل بالشرطة الحين
ابوسلطان : انت عارف اني مو بس اقدر اسجنك .. اقدر آخذ كل شي منك 
محمد : ادري 
ابو سلطان : طيب انا عندي حل يرضي ان شاء الله الطرفين 
محمد مستغرب : ويشو ؟
ابو سلطان : أختك الي اسمها هاجر 
محمد منصدم : ويش فيها ؟
ابو سلطان : ابيها مقابل المبلغ واعتبره رجع لي 
محمد عصّب : يالواطي قمت تتجرا على اهلي بعد 
ابو سلطان : دامك عاجز تدفع تحمل مايجيك .. يااختك ياتدفع المبلغ 
محمد : لو على قص رقبتي ماتاخذها 
ابو سلطان : خلاص قول لاهلك يودعونك ويلمون عفشهم .. انت بكرى بالسجن وهم بالشارع مع السلامة ( وطلع )
محمد دارت فيه الدنيا .. ماعاد يشوف قدامه .. الحين بس حس بعظم الشي الي حط حاله فيه .. 
هاجر سمعت كل شي .. انهارت جنب الباب .. مو مستوعبة الي سمعته قبل شوي .. 
دخلت على أخوها ..

----------


## هجـــღـــير

دخلت على أخوها .. 
هاجر وآثار الصدمة لا زالت على ملامحها : هذا الي كنت تخفيه طول الوقت .. ليش يامحمد ليش ؟
محمد ماقدر يحط عينه بعينها ..
هاجر : كيف سمحت لهالحقير يهددك .. ويتجرا علينا كيف ؟
محمد بحرقة قلب : كنت محتاج .. مالقيت احد قدامي غيره .. من وين اعيشكم .. على بالج الراتب يكفي .. والله لو عشنا عليه ماقدرنا نسد جوعنا 
هاجر : تقوم تتسلف كل هالمبلغ !!!
محمد بندم : الطمع ومايسوي 
هاجر : والحين وش بتسوي ؟
محمد : مابيدي شي .. بكرى بروح الشرطة بنفسي .. 
هاجر بدموع : واحنا مافكرت فينا ,, منهو لينا لا رحت انت والله العالم كم بيسجنوك , لا والحقير بيطردنااا ,, بنصير بالشارع 
محمد : ماراح يقدر 
هاجر بعصبية : لا يقدر .. القانون يخليه يقدر دامك عجزان تدفع 
محمد : عندكم خالي روحوا له 
هاجر : خالك بيتحملنا اسبوع , شهر مو طول العمر يامحمد 
محمد : وش افهم يعني تبيني اعطيج ياه .. 
هاجر : مافي غير هالحل .. 
محمد : والله موتي اهون من انه ياخذج 
هاجر : وين هالكلام قبل لا تطيح حالك بهالمصيبة وتطيحنا وياك .. امي لو درت وش بيصير فيها 
محمد نزّل راسه .. ماعنده جواب ..
هاجر : تكلم , قول وش بيصير فيها .. ( وأستمر سكوته ) خلاص تتصل فيه الحين وتقوله انك موافق تعطيني وياه .. ونمشي السالفة على امي على انه خاطب وجاييني وماعنده وقت بيسافر , بيعقد بس وبياخذني 
محمد مصدوم : هاجر
هاجر : محمد ماعاد ينفع الكلام ( وطلعت دموعها تسبقها ) 
وبالفعل صار الي قالته هاجر .. امها من سمعت بالموضوع وهي ماهونت من الصياح .. مستغربة قبول هاجر بهالسرعة وقبولها انها تسافر وتتغرب مع واحد كبر ابوها.. هاجر ما اعطتهم مجال يتكلموا وصممت على رايها .. مليون الف سؤال كان يدور ببالها .. وملامح هاجر ماكانت تساعدها تشيل كل الهواجس من بالها .. صالح لما عرف .. سب ولعن بمحمد وحتى الضرب ضربه .. بس ماعرف الا بعد ما راحت مع ابو سلطان .. علشان كذا ماقدر يمنعهم .. الكل استغرب .. الكل انصدم .. بس واحد بالاضافه الى الصدمة قطعه الندم .. محمد ..
.......
هاجر طبعاً ماتزوجت أبو سلطان .. سالفة الزواج كانت تمويه بس لان هاجر مستحيل ترتبط بإنسان حقير مثله .. أخذها علشان يذلها فترة لين يبرد غله.. (ويموت ولا يشوف ذلها *_^ ..)
الخوف مافارقها من اول ماشافت وجه هالحقير الي حرمها اهلها .. بسبب غلطة أخوها .. هي الي تدفع الثمن .. 
تورمت جفونها من البكي .. على حال أمها لما ودعتها ولومها على تسرعها .. 
هاجر تصيح وببالها : يمه سامحيني يمه ( وزاد بكاءها ) مدري كيف بعيش بدونج يمه , يالغالية يمه , ريموه ياعلي كيف بصبر عنج , سوسن واولادها , محمد كيف رضيت تتبهذل أختك , ليش سويت فينا جذيه ( وارتفع صوت بكاءها )
ابو سلطان : يالله , وبعدين يعني ماشبعتي 
هاجر سكتت عنه .. وبكت بصمت .. 
......
ام محمد تكلم محمد : اني قلبي مو متطمن .. السالفة شربكة بشربكة .. خطبها بدون اهله وبنفس اليوم عقد وأخذها وملامحها ماكانت تبشّر انها عروس .. واصلاً ويش الي يحدها تعرس على واحد كبر ابوها فيه شي صاير قول ليي ؟
محمد ومثل طفل يبكي : انا السبب .. انا الي خليته ياخذها 
ام محمد بفزع : قول ليي وش صاير 
محمد ماكان يقدر يتكلم .. امه ممكن تروح فيها .. وهذي كانت وصية هاجر له .. اذا يبيها تسامحه .. 
محمد هدا شوي ..
ام محمد : قول ليي ليش انت السبب وليش تصيح 
محمد يحاول يمنع دموعه : ابكي لاني وافقتها بكلامها وخليتها تبعد وتتركنا ,, بس الله يهنيها بحياتها الجديده وان شاء الله بتجي تزورنا قريب .. 
ام محمد بالرغم ان بالها ماهدا ولا صدقت .. بس فضّلت تسكت .. تبي تتطمن على بنتها هاجر .. 
ام محمد : قوم اتصل فيها ابغى اكلمها اطمن عليها 
محمد : خليها بكرى .. 
ام محمد بإصرار : لا الحين تفهم اني ما اقدر انام وهي بعيده عني ابغى اطمن عليها على الاقل 
محمد : زين 
دق على ابو سلطان الي كانوا بالتاكسي راجعين من المطار .. 
ابو سلطان لهاجر : خذي يبونك 
هاجر أخذت الجوال منه ,,
ام محمد بلهفة ودموع : هاجر يابنيتي ويش اخبارج غناتي وش مسوية .. ليش تروحي وتخلينا 
هاجر ماقدرت تسمك حالها وبكت .. 
ام محمد : ليش تصيحي .. سوى لج شي .. هاجر عمري قول ليي ريحي بالي 
هاجر تحاول تمنع دموعها : بس متاقة ليكم يالغالية 
ام محمد : ليش رحتي وخليتينا .. ليش استعجلتي 
هاجر ببالها : خوفي عليكم وعلى محمد لا يضيع 
هاجر : سامحيني يالغالية وادعي لي 
ام محمد : ربي يحفظج يابنيتي ويوفقج 
هاجر : يارب , اماه وينها مريم ؟
ام محمد : راحت تنام 
هاجر : سلمي عليهاا .. في أمان الله
ام محمد : الله يسلمج ( وبدموع ) بحفظ الله يابنيتي 
...
قفلت من امها .. صوتها ودموعهاا زادت حزنها أكثر .. آه يمه 
ابو سلطان : اذا ظليتي على هالحال الكل بيعرف وساعتها الشي ماراح يكون بصالحكم 
هاجر لا زالت ساكتة عنه ..
تدري الكلام ضايع مع امثاله .. 
........
أما مريم بفراش هاجر نامت .. روت مخدة اختها بدموعها .. نادتها ولامتها على تركها وحيده .. تسولف ببالها , ودموعها على خدها تسولف .. اني ادري انج بيجي يوم وتروحي عنا بس ماهقيت بتروحي بعيد .. وبنحرم منج .. ليش ياهاجر ليش .. ( وراحت تسولف بقايا همها بدموعها ) 
.............
ميلاد رجع من برى .. 
ميلاد : ماشاء الله , الكل صاحي خير ان شاء الله 
ام سلطان بإبتسامة : ابو سلطان راجع الليلة والحين هو في الطريق جاي البيت 
ميلاد : حلو .. الحمدلله على سلامته 
ام سلطان : الله يسلمك
سلطان : واخيراً بيخف الشغل عني 
ميلاد : تكلم الكسول 
سلطان ضحك .. 
سارة : ياي مشتاقة اشوف دادي وش جاب لي من الشرقية 
سلطان : وانتي هذا الي هامك , ماقالت اشوف ابوي وحشني 
سارة : ابوي وادري انه بخير وبيوصل ان شاء الله بالسلامة .. ليش افكر 
ميلاد : ريحي عقلك ( وضحك )
دقايق .. وانفتح الباب .. وطل ( وجه النحس ) قصدي ابو سلطان .. الكل رحبوا وهلوا فيه .. وتحمدوله بالسلامة .. بس جات عينهم على البنت الي وراه .. انربطت السنتهم وعم الهدوء .. 
ابو سلطان : شفيكم ؟
ام سلطان مستغربة : منو هذي الي معاك ؟
سارة بعفوية : يمه لا يكون تزوج عليك
ابو سلطان : وجع وش اتزوج عليها ناقص أنا , هذي بنت فقيرة ومحتاجة وماعندها أحد قلت خل اكسب فيها اجر واخليها تشتغل وتخدم عندي
سلطان : طول عمرك تحب الخير يبه ( قمة النفاق )
ميلاد استغرب مثلهم بس لما عرف بالسالفة .. استأذن وطلع لغرفته .. 
ام سلطان : سارة خذي البنت ووريها غرفتها 
سارة : زين يمه ( وطالعت بهاجر الي كان السواد يلفها ومو باين منها شي ) تعالي معاي 
مشت هاجر .. وهي منكسرة .. والانكسار واضح برغم السواد الي لفها .. 
دلتها سارة لغرفتها الي كانت بممر ضيق .. وماكانت تحتوي على شي غير .. سرير صغير ودولاب .. 
خافت وجلست تبكي .. وتبكي .. وتبكي .. كلما تذكرتهم بكت .. امها وخواتها واخوها واهلها .. 
وكلما تذكرت غربتها بهالمكان .. غربة جسد وروح وفكر ..
...........
ام سلطان : شيعية !!!
ابو سلطان : أي شيعية .. مالكم دخل بلي تسويه .. اهم شي تتأكدون انها قايمة بشغلها 
ام سلطان : تآمر 
ابو سلطان : يالله أنا طالع أنام تصبحين على خير
ام سلطان : وانت من اهله , نوم العافية 
ام سلطان راحت لهاجر تشوفها .. وهاجر كانت على حالها ماتغيرت .. شافتها ولا فضّلت تتدخل فيها .. قالت ببالها : اكيد تبكي لانها مو متعوده .. بكرى تتعود 
..........
رمى بحاله هالسرير .. لحظات وغفت عينه .. ونفس المنام تكرر .. انتفض وصحى .. 
مرر اصابعه بشعره وهو يسمي ويتعوذ من الشيطان الرجيم .. حس بحرارة بجسمه .. طلع من الغرفة .. 
توجه للمطبخ .. وبطريقه .. وبلا إراده منه .. سمعها .. 
............

ترّقبونيِ

----------


## أموله

روعـ,,ـه تسلم اناملك

----------


## هجـــღـــير

أمولةَ 
سلّمكِ المولى و آدامكِ يا رائعةَ

..

مرر اصابعه بشعره وهو يسمي ويتعوذ من الشيطان الرجيم .. حس بحرارة بجسمه .. طلع من الغرفة .. 
توجه للمطبخ .. وبطريقه .. وبلا إراده منه .. سمعها .. 
هاجر رافعه يديها وبدموع : إلهي بحق أم البنين يسر أمري وفرّج كربي وخفف همي يارب ( وكررتها )
(أم البنين يا أم البنين كيف أبدي شكوتي وأطلب حاجتي وكيف تقضي كربتي وكيف تسمعيني وتفكي محنتي وحينها تجري عبرتي وتحرق جفوني عندما أذكر عيونكِ الباكية على أبناء البتول الشهداء وأبناء أصحاب الكساء) 
اقشعر بدنه وهو يسمع كلماتها .. يسمع دعائها الممزوج بدموعها .. تحير لمعنى هالدعاء .. 
بس عرف أنها شيعية .. وشك أن في موضوع ورى وجودها معهم ..
فضّل ينسحب لغرفته .. قبل لا يشوفه أحد .. 
تتصارع بداخله الافكار .. من مده وهو يفكر بالشيعه ومعتقداتهم .. وده يعرف أكثر عن هالطائفة .. الي تدعي انها على حق .. بس ماكان عنده شي يساعده .. ياما دعى ربه يبين له الحق وين .. والظاهر جاء الوقت الي لازم يتحرك فيه ويعرف .. وان شاء الله تكون هالبنت الشيعية عون له في معرفة الحق من الباطل .. 
....
بيوم ثاني .. الصباح ..
هاجر مانامت طول الليل .. قضت ليلها وهي بدموع ودعاء وتوسل ان الله يفك محنتها ويساعدهاا وبحق صبر ام البنين يصبّرها .. 
ام سلطان : هيه انتي اصحي قرّب الظهر وحضرتك لحد الحين نايمة , ليكون جايبينك تنامين يلا قومي بلى بعينك ( قسوة ام سلطان ماكانت ارحم من قسوة زوجها ) << وجه النحس 
انتفضت هاجر .. دب الخوف بأوصالها .. ظنت أنه كابوس وبينتهي .. بس الواقع امر .. 
اغتسلت وصحصت .. أخذت مشمرها وطلعت تدور المطبخ .. 
شافتها ام سلطان واستغربت من لبسها : هيه انتي ( كأن مالها إسم )
هاجر انزعجت من إسلوبها وظلت تناظرها .. 
ام سلطان : وش لابسة ؟! وش هالزباله الي لابستها 
هاجر : إسمه مشمر مو زباله 
ام سلطان : روحي افصخيه جبتي لي القرف .. عندك الحجاب البسيه 
هاجر : أظن أن زوجج ومحارمج مو محارم لي .. ولا تنسي اني سعودية وقبل هذا كله مسلمة 
ام سلطان : لا مانسيت , بس حنا نتعامل بالحجاب مو لازم تغطي وجهك ..
هاجر : أنا عندي لازم , عجبج اهلاً وسهلاً ماعجبج قولي لزوجج يرجعني ( طنشتها وراحت عنها بس توقفت لما سمعتها ) 
ام سلطان مصدومه من جرأة هاجر : طالع قليلة الادب .. هذا وانتي شغالة لسانك كذا
هاجر عصبّت وقالت بلهجة استفزازية لطالما تعاملت فيها مع اختها مريم لما تبي تقهرها ..
هاجر : ولله الحمد من يوم يومي مأدبه وقبل لا اشوف وجهج ,, ولاني شغاله عندج والا عند زوجج .. انا جاية اقضي دين .. واتوكل فرجاءً سنعي اسلوبج وصوني لسانج ( ومشت عنها )
ام سلطان حلفت الا تعلم ابو سلطان على إسلوب هاجر وقلة ادبها ..
......
بالشركة ..
ميلاد  يبلغ من العُمر 29 سنة يملك شركة ابوه ىالمرحوم .. وشايلها .. رفض الشراكة مع عمه .. منعاً للخلافات مستقبلاً .. 
ميلاد لا زال بباله البنت وكلماتها .. دخل عالشبكة العنكبوتية .. وكتب بالبحث .. 
( أم البنين ) 
طلع له بالبحث .. من هي أم البنين عليها السلام ؟! .. دخل عالصفحة وجلس يقرأ .. 
تعجب من الفضائل الي شافها لهالانسانة السامية .. 
بس استغرب من نقطة التوسل فيها .. شرك .. ليش الشيعة يتوسلون بالمخلوقين وعندهم الخالق سبحانه .. 
وش الي الفائده من ورى هالتوسل .. غير الشرك بالله .. 
اصلاً ليش يحطون وسيله وهم بمقدورهم يدعون الله سبحانه بدون توسل لمخلوق .. 
لقى نفس الكلمات الي تكلمت فيها هاجر ( أم البنين اقضي حاجتي فكي محنتي ...الخ ) تحت عنوان التوسل بأم البنين عليها السلام ..
لازم يدّور أكثر ويعرف .. 
..........
الظهر .. وقت الغداء ..
ابو سلطان : هي الي قالت هالكلام ؟!!!
ام سلطان : ايه , يمكن لو مداها تضربني بعد
ابو سلطان : لا , شي ماينسكت عليه ( توجه للمطبخ الي فيه هاجر )
ابو سلطان يخاطب هاجر : انتي كيف تسمحين لنفسك تتعدين بالكلام على زوجتي 
هاجر مستعده لمثل هالمواجهة وبكل هدوء قالت : التعدي الي تقول عنه , زوجتك ماسمعته الا لما بدت بالاهانات 
ابو سلطان : لا تنسين انك بهالبيت تخدمين ومن واجبك تحترمين اصحاب البيت 
هاجر : إسمع عاد , أنا جاية هنا اقضي دين اخويي , صحيح اشتغل عندكم بس هذا مو معناه انذّل منك والا من زوجتك .. واذا بتخوفني بالطرد والسجن لاخويي الورقة الي فيها توقيعك عندي .. يعني خليني اقضي مُدتي على خير .. 
ابو سلطان استفزته كلماتها .. وطلع من المطبخ .. ولحقته أم سلطان .. 
ام سلطان : عن أي دين تتكلم هذي ؟
ابو سلطان لازال يتردد بباله كلام هاجر ويزيده غضب .. 
ام سلطان : علمني وش السالفة 
ابو سلطان : لا سالفة ولا شي يلا أنا طالع 
ام سلطان : والغداء ؟
سكت عنها ومشى ولا كأنه يسمعها .. 
كل هذا صار وميلاد يسمعه .. وتيقن الان ان البنت وجودها بهالبيت وراه سالفة ولازم يعرفها .. 
.....
هاجر ببالها : مالازم اترك ليهم فرصه يذلوني فيها .. لازم اكون قوية .. يمه ياترى ويش قاعده تسوي .. ريموه ياعلي وحشتيني .. سكنوه مدري وش صار بسالفتج ويا ابوج .. سوسنوه اشتقت لمناقرج واولادج بعد .. ياربي صبرني يارب ( ونزلت دموعها )
انتبهت على صوت الباب ينطق .. ( باب المطبخ )
دارت وهي مغطية وجهها ..
ميلاد لفت إنتباهه هالشي .. ورخى راسه .. وقال ..
ميلاد : اعتذر بس شكلهم مو ناويين على غداء .. وأنا جوعآآن .. لو سمحتي أختي ممكن تحطين لي ( سكت وحس انه خبل بكلامه ماعرف وش يقول ) 
هاجر ومتعجبة من أدب هالشخص وإحترامه : دقايق بس 
وقف جنب الباب .. ينتظرهاا تحطه .. علشان ياخذه .. الله يرحم ايام ( ميري ) كان يطلبه وهي تجيبه .. ( ميري شغالتهم القديمة سفّرها ابو سلطان البخيل علشان لا يدفع راتبها والحين صار عنده مين يشتغل ببلاش )
حطته وهي بالها مو معها .. مع الشخص الي واقف برى ينتظر غدآآآهـ .. معقولة هذا ولد ابو سلطان ؟! سبحان الله فرق السماء عن الارض ...
حطته عالطاولة قريب من الباب .. وجاء أخذه .. 
ميلاد : مشكورة ( وطلع )
هاجر تسمرّت بمكانها .. 
طلت من الباب عالصاله .. كان جالس وبيده ريموت التلفزيون ويآآكل .. سمحت لنفسها تختلس النظر وتشوف ملامحهـ .. 
هاجر : صاقعه تصقع ابليس يهبّل , حسافة يصير ولد وجه النحس ( تلفتت حولها ) خل اروح قبل لا تشوفني أم حديجان << أم سلطان 
...............
العصر ..
بالشرقية ..
سكينة زارتهم تتفقد احوالهم بعد هاجر .. البيت ماعاد له حلاوه بعدهااا .. 
مريم تصيح .. 
سكينة : لا تعوري قلبي زياده 
مريم بصوت كله صياح : اني لحد الحين مستغربة الي صار , احس حالي في حلمه 
سكينة : الكل مستغرب مو بس انتين .. هاجر كانت احلامها وطموحاتها اكبر من الشي الي صار .. أنا قلبي حاس ان في مصيبة خلتها تستعجل بالسالفة 
مريم : مصيبة ياعلي ( ورجعت تصيح )
سكينة : خلاص لا تصيحي .. ارحمي حال امج شوفيهاا كيف صارت .. ان شاء الله مافي الا الخير واكيد بتجي بتزوركم قريب زي ماقالت 
مريم بدموع : ان شاء الله

----------


## هجـــღـــير

فس الوقت وبمكان ثاني ..
دق الجرس .. عل وعسى يفتح ويشوفه .. يبي يستسمح منه .. يبي يشكي له من بعد الله .. يبي يفرّغ دموع الندم عنده .. 
صالح : هذا انت , نعم خير وش بغيت ؟
محمد : صالح اترجاك اسمعني , أنا ندمان على الي صار 
صالح : وش بيفيد ندمك .. خلاص هاجر وراحت .. ويالله عالم ترجع والا لا ..
محمد : هي الي اصرّت حاولت امنعها ماقدرت
صالح : تدري ليش اصرّت ؟! لانها بنت عن مليون رجال , عندها غيرة وحمية مو انت بعتها وبعت غيرتك 
محمد : صالح والي يرحم والديك ارحمني , أنا ضايع مو عارف وين اروح والا ويش اسوي .. مريم تصيح وامي مهمومة وهاجر الله العالم بحالها وأنا السبب بكل هذا ., والله العظيم ضايع ياصالح والله ( وبكى )
كسر قلب صالح .. عمره ماشاف ولد خالته بهالضعف .. حط يده على كتفه .. طالع فيه محمد بعيونه المليانة دموع .. ضمه صالح .. وانفجر بركان الهم بصدر محمد .. 
............
بالليل .. 
بالشمال ..
خلود زارت سارة .. 
خلود : كأني لمحت بنت بالمطبخ 
سارة : أيوه هذي الشغالة الجديده , يلا تعالي فوق غرفتي 
طلعوا فوق .. ودخلوا غرفتها ..
خلود : هاه كلمتيه ؟
سارة : لا 
خلود : ليش بس ؟
سارة : شفيك على اساس معارضة من البداية 
خلود : بس ابي اشوف ردة فعله 
سارة : تبين اقوم اقوله الحين
خلود : ليش هو موجود ؟
سارة : ايوه موجود ..
خلود : طيب أنا ابي اسمع وش بيقول 
سارة : اممم خلاص دقي على جوالي وأنا بخليه مفتوح واسمعي وش بيقول 
خلود : انا الي ادق بعد ؟!
سارة : ايه مو انتي الي تبين تسمعين خلاص انتي الي دقي ( وتضحك )
خلود : امرنا لله , يلا روحي 
سارة : متحمسة الاخت 
خلود : حيل , 
سارة : يلا بروح ,, دعواتك 
خلود : داخله حرب مو بتكلمين ولد عمك
سارة ( تضحك ) : اقول خليني اروح قبل لا انسدح من الضحك 
خلود وهي تضحك : روحي روحي 
......
هاجر كانت جالسة بغرفتها .. من حسن الحظ جابت معاها كُتب تقرأ فيهم والا كان ماتت من الزهق .. 
طلّعت كتاب ( طهارة الروح ) ويتكلم عن العبادة وكل شي يخصهاا .. 
ممتع جداً الكتاب .. وهاجر كانت مندمجة فيـه .. 
أما هو فكان بغرفته .. على الاب توب يدوّر .. لقى موقع يُخص الشيعة .. ومن ضمن اقسامه .. قسم الحوار العقائدي .. قرّر يسجّل فيه .. ويشارك بهالحوارات لعل وعسى الله ينور له طريقه .. 
فجأة اندق الباب ..
ميلاد : مين ؟
سارة : أنا سارة .. ممكن اكلمك شوي 
ميلاد : طيب دقايق وأجيك ( سكر الاب توب وطلع )
راحوا للصاله .. 
ميلاد يطالع بسارة : آمري ؟
سارة : مايآمر عليك ظالم ( سارة احتارت كيف تبدي وتفتح الموضوع ) 
ميلاد مستغرب : شفيك ياسارة ؟
خلود وهي تسمع من الجوال : وجع تكلمي شفيك ساكتة 
سارة : بغيت اكلمك بموضوع يخص خلود صاحبتي 
ميلاد : خلود وش فيها ؟
خلود : ياقلبي وش حلاة إسمي بلسانه << راحت فيهااا
سارة بإندفاع : خلود تحبك ( وظلت تناظر بوجه ميلاد تشوف تعابيره )

ميلاد وبكل هدوء : هذا الموضوع ؟!
سارة : ايه 
ميلاد أبتسم : مو شي جديد
سارة : يعني تدري !!
ميلاد : ايه ادري .. 
سارة : اجل ليه مو معطيها وجه ولا اهتمام 
ميلاد : اسمعيني ياسارة .. صاحبتك خلود عندي مثلك بالضبط .. يعني مثل أختي .. وبعدين خلود لا زالت صغيرة على مشاعر الحب .. وطبيعي بهالمرحلة تنجذب وتحس بلي تحسه ..
سارة : يعني أنت ماتحبها ؟
ميلاد ابتسم : الحُب مو مجرد كلمة تنقال .. الحب شي كبير ياسارة .. وانتي وخلود مشاعركم لا زالت قاصرة عن فهمه .. 
خلود انقبض قلبها .. وحست بدموعهااا تداعب جفنهااا .. 
سارة : خلود بتزعل 
ميلاد : لا ماراح تزعل .. انتي قولي لها ميلاد يقولك أنك مثل اخته وأعز .. وبعدك صغيرة على هالمشاعر .. وصيهاا تنتبه لدراستهااا .. وبالمستقبل ان شاء الله ربي يرزقها الي يخطف مشاعرهـااا .. 
سارة ابتسمت مو من قلب : خلاص بقولهااا , يلا استأذنك 
اكتفى ميلاد بإبتسامة .. طالع ناحية المطبخ .. الانوار طافية .. معناها بغرفتها .. 
فضّل يروح لغرفته ويكمل الي بدأ به .. والي ان شاء الله ربي يقدره وينهيه على خير وهداية .. 
....
خلود بصياح ودموع : ولد عمك هذا بليد ماعنده احساس .. قال ايش قال مو مستقرة .. هذا مايفهم بالحب شي 
سارة متألمه : خلاص ياخلود انسيه
خلود بصوت ارتفع : ما اقدر ما اقدر 
سارة : مع اني كنت متحمسة لفكرة مصارحته الا أني كان عندي شك أنه بيرفض هالمشاعر وبطريقة لبقة .. 
خلود أخذت جوالها ..
سارة : وش بتسوين ؟
خلود وهي لا زالت تبكي : بتصل على سواقنااا بروح البيت احس حالي مخنوقة 
سارة : خلود تكفين اهدي شوي 
خلود تكلم : الو راجو تعال بسرعه الحين سامعني 
سارة : خلود طيب أنا وش ذنبي ليه تسوين كذا 
خلود : سارة ارجوكِ اسكتي عني ( وقامت تعدل عبايتها اخذت شنطتها وطلعت )
سارة : ياربي 

ترّقبوني

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمــــــد وآل محمد*


*رووووووووووووووووووعه بكل ماتحمله الكلمه من معنى*

*محــمد/ ضحيه الى ابوسلطان...*


*هاجــــر/ بنت مخلصه ,,,,حنونه,,,, مضحيه,,,*
*بجد عورني قلبي عليها مسكينه...* 

*بس اكيييييد كل شي له حكمه وان شاءالله خييير ليها والى ميلاد....*


*ام محمد ... مريم....سكينه وباقي البنات.... صالح...*

*الله يعطيهم على قد صبرهم...*

*ساره وخلود.... هههههههههههههه زين يسوي فيهم ميلاد* 

*ميـــــلاد... انسان طيوب احس انه بصير من الشيعه* 
*الله يهديه على طريق الحق يارب العالميـــــن*




*غاليتي هجيـــــــــــــر*

*اي هجيـــــر انتِ.....؟*

*قلم رااااااائع..*

*اسلوب جذاب ..*

*احساس صادق في التعبيـــــر..*

*طرح ممــــــــــــــــيز دائما..*


*ربي يعطيك خيــــــــــــر الدنيا والاخره غناتيي*
*موفقه لكل خيـــــر وصلاح*


*عطاكِ الله ماسألت عنه بحق محمد وآل محمــــد*
*وجعله الله حياتك كلها سعاده بنور محمد وآل محمــــد*


*حوائج مقضيه بحق الائمه الاطهار عليهم السلام*
*دمتي كمــــا انتِ بجمال روحكِ الطاهره*

----------


## اعشق ابي

هجير اندمجت ويا الاحداث رجاااء بسرعة اوك

----------


## اعشق ابي

على العموم الروااااااااااااااااية جدابة عجيبة تفكيرك يجنن 
الله يوفقك

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الغاليةَ
دمعة طِفلة يتيمةَ 
أعطاكِ المولى بِكُلِ حرفٍ نوراً يوم القيامةَ
و أبهجَ قلبكِ دُنيِا و آخِرةَ بحق محمَّد و آلِ محمّد
تُسِعدُ قلبيِ مُتابعتُكِ 
 :embarrest: 

..

الغاليةَ
أعشقْ أبي 
سعيدةٌ أنا .. لأنّ متواضعتي رآقتْ لكِ ..
أسعدكِ المولى دُنيا و آخِرةَ
كوني بالقُربِ دوماً
 :embarrest:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

خلود : سارة ارجوكِ اسكتي عني ( وقامت تعدل عبايتها اخذت شنطتها وطلعت )
سارة : ياربي 
طلعت خلود بسرعة لحقتها سارة .. 
سلطان وشوي تصدم فيه خلود : خير خير 
سارة تصارخ : خلود انتظري خلووووووود 
سلطان : وش فيهاا خلود ؟
سارة : صارحت ميلاد بحبها ورفضه 
سلطان : والله مدري وش لاقين فيه .. هذا أنا وش حلاي وش زيني قولي لها تحبني 
سارة : يوووه منك انت بعد ( ومشت عنه )
سلطان : هدي ماقلنا شي 
....
بمكان ثاني ..
ميلاد بباله : هذا حوار عقائدي أنا مو شايف الا سب وشتم اعوذ بالله , مدري متى نتظور .. حتى بحوارتناا همج .. والحين وش اسوي .. صعب اتناقش بمثل هالاماكن .. أنا ابي شخص اواجهه ويواجهني .. مالي الا هي .. بسئلها واشوف .. 
.....
سارة من الضيق الي فيها جلست بالمطبخ .. محتاره وش تسوي بصديقتها ( المحطمة ) .. 
طلعت هاجر من غرفتها وهي تلف مشمرها عليها وتوجهت للمطبخ .. ولقتها جالسة .. 
قامت تحوس بالاغراض .. لاحظت الضيق الي على البنت .. بس ماحبت تتكلم .. ماتدري وش بيجيها منها .. يكفي ماجاها من ابو حديجان وزجته ( أبو سلطان ) 
سارة كان بالها مع البنت الي دخلت المطبخ .. شغالتهم الجديده الي مابعد تعرفت عليهاا .. 
سارة بدون مقدمات : وش اسمك ؟ 
هاجر بتساؤل : اني ؟ 
سارة : لا الجدار 
هاجر ضحكت وبعفوية قالت : حلوه بس لا تعيديها ( تذكرت على طول أختها مريم ومناقرهم ) اختفت الضحكة ودمعت عينهااا 
سارة : وش فيك ؟
هاجر : تذكرت أختي مريم 
سارة : انتي عندك خوات ؟
هاجر : ايه اختين سوسن ومريم 
سارة : بس ابوي قال إنك مالك أحد 
هاجر : قبل كان لي .. والحين ماعاد لي بهالمكان أحد 
سارة : ممكن اعرف قصتك ؟
هاجر : قصتي قصة ماابغى اكدرج زياده .. وانتي باين عليج متكدره وخالصة 
سارة ضاقت : ايوه متكدره لصديقتي خلود 
هاجر : ليش فيها شي هي ؟
سارة بعفوية : خلود تحب ولد عمي ميلاد و و لد عمي ميلاد رافض حبها 
هاجر : ليش ؟
سارة : يقول لا زالت صغيرة على هالمشاعر 
هاجر : كم عمرها هي ؟
سارة : بمثل عمري 17 سنة
هاجر : بالفعل هي صغيرة .. بس الحُب مايعرف صغير وكبير .. وممكن مشاعرها تكون جاده وحقيقية حتى لو كانت بهالعمر .. والدليل نسمع بقصص حُب من الطفولة ..
سارة : ليت ولد عمي ميلاد يسمعك 
هاجر بخفة دمها : جيبيه واني اسمعه وافهمه كيف يكسر قلب بنية عذراء 
سارة : هو فوق اخليه ينزل 
هاجر : فوق ؟!!!
سارة : أيوه
هاجر : عايش وياكم ؟
سارة : ايوه ولد عمي ابوه وامه متوفيين وساكن معانا صارله خمس سنوات 
هاجر : اهااا
سارة : يلا اخليه ينزل 
هاجر : لا يابنت الحلال تبغيه يذبحني , ترى امزح
سارة تضحك : تدرين ان لهجتك حلوه 
هاجر : وانتي احلى 
سارة : تسلمين .. مره ارتحت لك , الا وش اسمك ماقلتِ لي ؟ 
هاجر : ربي يسلمج .. إسمي هاجر وانتي ؟
سارة : الله , حلو إسمك , أنا اسمي سارة
هاجر : يحلي ايامج يارب وعاشت الاسامي 
سارة دق جوالها .. وكانت المتصله خلود .. 
سارة : هذي هي تتصل 
هاجر : قومي كلميهاا وهديهااا .. 
سارة : طيب ( وقامت ) 
......
بالشرقية ..
صالح : والحين يعني بتظل هاجر تحت رحمة هالكلب ؟
محمد بندم لا زال محتل ملامحه : المده الي اتفقنا عليها سنتين .. بس بجيبيها بين فترة وفترة 
صالح : الله يكون بعونها .. ويصبر خالتي 
محمد : والله اني ندمان 
صالح : ادري انك ندمان بس وش بيفيد .. اقسم بالله لو ما التهديد وخوفي عليك وقبل هذا كله خاطر هاجر .. كان رجعتّها غصبً عليك وعليه هالكلب .. 
محمد : لا تزيدني , خايف عليهااا 
صالح : تدري وش اكثر شي مخوفني ان هالكلب يطمع ويستغلهاا
محمد : ييسويهااا الي مايخاااف ربه .. برّجعهااا والي فيهاا فيهاا لو إعدام ..
مسكه صالح : وحلف هاجر الي حلفتك ياااه .. 
محمد : مو هذا الي رابطني , بس مانا قادر اصبر
صالح : هاجر قوية وعن مليون رجال تقدر تحمي نفسها .. بس اتمنى يكون هالشي درس لك .. علشان ثاني مره لا تنجبر تفرط بأهلك ..
زاد الندم بمحمد ..
.............
بيوم ثاني ..
عالفطور .. 
عائلة ابو سلطان كلها متجمعه .. ماعدا سارة الي راحت مدرستهااا ..
ابو سلطان : اسمعوا ياعيال .. عقب يومين بسافر مع ام سلطان لسوريا .. جدتكم تعبانة شوي 
الكل : سلامتهااا
ام سلطان بحزن : أنا مره خايفة على امي .. اسمعوا ياعيال انتبهوا لنفسكم وللبيت , سلطان وميلاد ترى سارة أمانة برقبتكم 
ميلاد : لا تشيلين هم ياخاله 
سلطان : وكم بتجلسون هناك ؟
ابو سلطان : لين ماتتعافى جدتك وتصير بخير .. مايصير نتركهاا وهي بهالوضع 
سلطان : ربي يقومهاا بالسلامة 
الكل : آمين يارب
...
العصر .. 
سوسن : هاجر ما اتصلت ؟
ام محمد : لا من آخر مره كلمتهااا ما اتصلت 
مريم : ياعلي مره افادي اكلمهاا قولي لمحمد يتصل عليهااا
ام محمد : هو عطاني رقم وقال ليي اذا بغيت اكلمها ادقه 
سوسن : جيبي اماه خليناا نتصل ليهاا نشوف
وقامت ام محمد تجيب الرقم .. وجابته ..
سوسن : يلا ريموه دقيه 
مسكت مريم التلفون ودقت .. 
بجهة ثانية ..
سلطان وميلاد كانوا جالسين بالصاله .. سلطان يقرأ الجريده وميلاد يطالع التلفزيون .. وباله مو معه .. يفكر كيف بيطلب من البنت الي داخل انه تساعده في معرفة الحق من الباطل ..
رن التلفون .. وكان القريب منه ميلاد ..
ميلاد : الوو
مريم : السلام عليكم
ميلاد : وعليكم السلام
مريم : موجوده هاجر ؟
ميلاد : هاجر ؟!! عفواً اختي تبين بيت مين ؟!
مريم قفلت الخط على طول : طاعون شكل الرقم غلط 
سوسن : هالخبله لاويه تسكري
مريم : رجال الي رد ياعلي فشله 
ام محمد : شوفي ردي دقي يمكن غلطتي بالرقم 
مريم : زين 
ورجعت دقت ..
ميلاد : الوو
مريم على طول سكرت الخط : طاعون نفس الصوت 
سوسن ضربت مريم على راسها : وجعه تقومي تسكريه 
مريم : آآي .. اسكره ولا اتفشل 
ام محمد : لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
سوسن : جيبي اني بدق .. ( ودقت )
بجهة ثانية ..
ميلاد : وش صاير اليوم 
سلطان : وش فيك
ميلاد : ناس مُزعجة تتصل وتقفل بوجهي 
سلطان وهو يضحك : يااخي صوتك يخرّع غصباً عن ابوهم بيقفلون 
ميلاد : لا تنكت انت ووجهك .. يلا اشوف رد انت يالبلبل 
سلطان : لا مالي خلق يطلع لي احد نشبة ,, رد انت 
جات سارة ..
ميلاد : سارة والي يرحم والديك تعالي ردي عالتلفون 
سارة : طيب
رفعته سارة : الوو
سوسن : السلام عليكم
سارة : وعليكم السلام
سوسن : اختي بغينا هاجر موجوده ؟
سارة : هاجر ايوه موجوده , دقايق اناديهااا 
ميلاد طالع بسارة مستغرب : أي هاجر ؟
سارة : هاجر الشغالة الجديده ( وراحت تناديهاا )
سلطان : والله عجب .. حتى الشغالات قامت تجيهم إتصالات 
ميلاد مااعجبته النبرة الي تكلم فيها سلطان : ليش , الشغالة مو آدمية ؟!
سلطان : إلا .. بس الشغالات فئة قذرة ومنسية ,, نادراً تلقى احد يهتم فيهم 
ميلاد حس بغضب : وش قذرة ومنسية ؟!! الشغالات بنات تترزق الله .. شغلها دامه ماتعدى حدود ه.. ماهو عيب ولا هو حرام .. خلك متواضع شوي ولا تناظر الناس بدونية 
سلطان : يااخي خل عنك كلام الافلام .. ( ورجع يقرأ بالجريده )
ميلاد حس ان الكلام ضايع مع ولد عمه .. وفضّل يسكت .. 
...
هاجر بعد مابلغتها سارة بالمكالمة ..
هاجر وهي تصيح : ياعلي مره وحشتوني 
سوسن : وانتين بعد ويش اخبارش ويش مسوية
هاجر : الحمدلله بخير تمام , انتين ويش اخبارش وويش اخبار جهالج 
سوسن : كلنا بخير الحمدلله 
مريم : اعطيني بكلمهااا 
سوسن : خذي مريموه تبغاااج
هاجر : جيبيهااا
مريم بصرآآخ ودموع : يالكلبة لاويه تروحي وتخليني 
هاجر بدموع : يالقردة غصباً عليي 
مريم : ويشو الي غصب 
هاجر خافت شوي ويزل لسانها : ويش اخبارش يالمعفنة وويش اخبار المدرسة 
مريم : بخير بخير .. وحشتيني يالفأرة 
هاجر : وانتين اكثر يالفيلة 
مريم : ويش مسوية هناااك وحليوة ديرتهم 
هاجر بدموع زادت : الحمدلله .. أي حليوة 
ام محمد : اعطوني بكلمهااا بعد له ( عطوها السماعه )
ام محمد : هاجر
هاجر حاولت قد ماتقدر تمسك دموعها بس ماقدرت : هلا يمه 
ام محمد : ويش اخبارش يابتي ويش مسوية طمنيني عنش 
هاجر : بخير الحمدلله وانتين اماه ويش اخبارش ؟
ام محمد : بخير , بس احاتيش , مرتاااحة انتين ؟
هاجر بلهجة وكلام كذب : أي مره مرتااحة لا تحاتيني ولا شي وان شاء الله كلها كم شهر وبزوركم ..
ام محمد : على خير ان شاء الله .. متى بعد فجيتي عليناااا 
هاجر : وانتون بعد والله ..
ام محمد : هاجر رجلش زين وياااش ؟
هاجر نست هالسالفة وبغت تقول أي رجل : أي مره تماااام ويايي 
ام محمد : الحمدلله يارب ,يلا يابتي انتبهي لنفسج واكلي عدل ولا تتعبي واجد زين 
هاجر : زين أماااه
ام محمد : مع السلامة يالغالية
هاجر بدموع ماودها تفارق صوت امها : الله يسلمش يالغالية
......
بعد فترة .. 
ام سلطان : حياكم بأي وقت , البيت بيتكم .. هلا ومرحبااا .. في أمان الله ( وقفلت الخط )
ابو سلطان : مين ؟
ام سلطان : جارتي ام مشاري الله يقلعها عازمة حالها عندي بالبيت هي وكم وحده من الجيران الليله
ابو سلطان : كان قلتِ لها عندك سفر ومو فاضية 
ام سلطان : والله لو اقولها كذا, تخليني علك بحلوق الجيران .. خل اعزمها وافتك من شرهااا
( وقامت توجهت للمطبخ الي كانت فيه هاجر تجهز للعشاء ) 
ام سلطان : هيه اسمعي
هاجر لا زالت مشغولة بلي بيدها : اسمي هاجر .. ونعم 
ام سلطان : هاجر والا بطيخ اسمعي الليله عندي عزيمة ابيك تسوين لي عشاء معتبر .. سامعتني 
هاجر بصوت خفيف : الجيرآآن سمعوج مو بعد أني , خبقتي اذوني 
ام سلطان بصوت مرتفع شوي : اكلمك أنااا 
هاجِر بعصبية مكبوتة : خلاص سمعت
ناظرتهااا أم سلطان بنظرات شر وطلعت ..

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

إسلوب رائع وأحداث مشوقة ..
هجير
سلمت أناملك البديعة ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

بإنتظار التكملة ..

----------


## اعشق ابي

وااااااو ابداع بس هجير عجلي

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الغاليتانْ
روحَيِ تِحبكْ
و
أعشق أبي
جزيِلُ الودْ لكمَا .. 
 :embarrest:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

.............
بالليل ..
ميلاد كان وده يجلس بالبيت بس اصحابه دقوا عليه ولزّموا الا يطلع معاهم .. 
أما سارة فكانت تكلم خلود بالتلفون ..
سارة : والحين وش بتسوين ؟
خلود : بخليه يحبني غصب مو بكيفه
سارة : حلوه هذي بالغصب وين قاعدين !!
خلود : مو قصدي بغصبه يعني يا إما يحبني والا بسوي به شي شين .. اقصد بدون مايحس ومو بكيفه بخلي حبي يتربع بقلبه
سارة : وش بتسوين مثلاً ؟
خلود : بسوي كم حركة من الي يحبهم قلبك .. ونقراهم بالروايات 
سارة : قلتيهاا روايات مو واقع ..
خلود : بطبّقها يمكن يفرجها ربي و يحبني ( وتتنهد )
سارة : والله ميلاد مو سهل ولا اعتقد كم حركة بتخليه ينجن عليكِ 
خلود بعصبية : وانتي بس شاطرة تحطميني 
سارة : انا ما احطمك بس ما ابيك تتوهمين وتصدقين الوهم .. خلاص دامه رافض حُبك انسيه .. وبكرى تحبين الي احسن منه 
خلود : يووووه منك اقول مع السلامة ( وقفلت ) 
سارة وهي تناظر بالسماعه : الله يهديك 
........
هاجر كانت بالمطبخ .. محتاره وش تسوي لهالعزيمة .. بالاخير اختارت كم طبخة من عندهااا .. وعلى راسهم حبيبتهااا ( الورق عنب ) .. 
هاجر وهي تحوس بالدولاب : طامه , شكله ماعندهم حمض الليمون 
ظلت تحوس شوي .. بعدين شافت علبة زرقاء ..
هاجر : يـؤ لا داهو واني قاعده ادوره .. 
بالصاله ..
ام سلطان وبدون نفس : هلا والله هلا بأم مشاري 
ام مشاري : هلا بيك يالغالية ..
ام سلطان : نورتوا , حياكم ربي
ام مشاري : ربي يحييك ويبقيك 
ام سلطان : أم عادل وش اخبارك عساكم طيبه ؟
ام عادل : بخير ربي يسلمك 
ام سلطان : وانتي يا أم مازن وش اخباركم ووش اخبار المعرس مازن ؟
ام مازن : كلنا بخير ومازن يسلم عليكم
ام سلطان : ربي يسلمه , عن اذنكم بشوف المطبخ 
أم مشاري : اذنك معك يالغاليه ( انتظرت ام سلطان تروح ولفت على الحريم الي وياهاا)
ام مشاري : مصيبة صابتها شفتوا شلون تتكلم تقل قاعدين على قلبها 
ام مازن : أي والله , ماكأنها هي الي عازمتنا ( ام مشاري قالت لام مازن وام عادل أن ام سلطان هي الي عازمتهم مو هي الي عازمه نفسها ) 
ام عادل : طالعي اثاثهم قبل شهر مغيرينه , مداهم غيروه بعد !!
ام مشاري : زوجها فلوس مكومه على كبده , كيف ماتبينها كل شهر تغير 
ام مازن : مالت علينا الي كل عشر سنوات زين اذا غيرناا شرشف سرير 
ام مشاري : وليش مالت علينا ياعيوني .. باكر الخير يجينااا ان شاء الله .. 
أما أم سلطان فراحت تتطمن على الطبخ .. 
ام سلطان : هاه خلصتي ؟
هاجر وهي تحرّك بالطبخة : أي ماباقي شي .. 
ام سلطان : طيب ( وطلعت , رجعت للصاله )
هاجر : والله ودي اذوق هالورق عنب .. بس خلهم يتخورطوا اول به هم , والي يفضل آكله .. ( ماسوت واجد ) 
بعد نصف ساعه .. 
ام سلطان طلبت من هاجر تحط العشاء .. وتقدمه بنفسهااا .. 
حطته هاجر .. حملت الصينية تبي تطلعهاا للصاله .. مشت بهداوه علشان لا يطيح منهااا .. 
أم سلطان تسوي حالها شياكة : حطيه يلا وروحي جيبي الباقي وبسرعه 
توقعت من هاجر تقولها حاضر والا حتى طيب .. بس هاجر طنشتها ومشت .. 
ام مشاري تهمس لام عادل : خبري فيهم ماعندهم شغالة 
ام عادل : أي سمعنا انهم سفروهااا 
ام مشاري : جابت لها خدامة جديده وحناا ماندري .. بس مو باين عليهااا ..
ام عادل : أي ملامحهااا تقل منا وفينااا .. 
ام سلطان : شفيكم ؟! تفضلوا تفضلوا 
ام مشاري : يزيد فضلك يالغالية ( وابتدوا يآكلوا )
ـأماهاجر ظلت بالمطبخ .. جاتها سارة ..
سارة : بموت جوع , هاجر ابي عشااااء
هاجر : يؤ بحط لج لا تموتي علينااا ( وتضحك )
سارة جلست على طاولة الطعــام .. 
هاجر : بذوقج احلى ورق عنب بالسعودية وبخلطتي السرية ... 
سارة : اسمع فيهاا بس ما عمري اكلت هالاكله يلا شوقتيني ترى 
حطت هاجر الصحن قدام سارة .. وابتدت سارة تاكل .. 
سارة بعدهاا ما اكلت : حاااااار
هاجر : هفي فيه لين يبرد
سارة : ايش؟!!
هاجر : نسيت بعد ماتفهمي حجيي , اقصد يعني انفخي فيه لين يبرد ( وسوت ليهاا الحركة )
سارة تضحك : اهااا طيب ( وقامت تهف لين برد شوي واكلت )
سارة وملامح وجهها تغيرت ..
هاجر : عسى عجبج بس ؟
سارة : اممم حآآآآلي مره 
هاجر بصدمة : حآآآآلي ؟!!! 
سارة : كثرتي السكر 
هاجر بصدمة اكبر : ورق عنب وسُكر !!!! ( واخذت وحده واكلتهااا )
هاجر رمت الي بفمها : يـؤؤؤ طآآآآمه حطيت بدل الحمض سُكر ,, 
سارة : وقدمتي منه للضيوف ؟!!
هاجر بخوف : أي أي 
سارة انفجرت ضحك ..
هاجر : على ويه تضحكي ؟
سارة : اتخيل منظرهم 
هاجر : ياويلي ياويلي , ماتقدري تاخذي الصحون من برى 
سارة : لا فشله 
هاجر : فشلة آخذهم ولا فشلة ياكلوهـ وابتلش بهم ( وطلعت )
الضيوف كانوا ياكلو ومبسوطين .. ومن رحمة رب العالمين أن صحن الورق عنب لحد الان ماجت ايدهم فيه .. 
بس توها بتاخذ ام مازن ..
هاجر : لااااااااااا
الكل : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ام سلطان بعصبية : خير وش صاير 
هاجر نطت على صحن الورق عنب وأخذته .. بوسط من ذهول كل الي جالسين .. 
ام سلطان : وين ماخذه الصحن ؟
هاجر : طاحت فيه ذبانة آآ اقصد فيه شعره آآآ فاسد طلع منتهي وطعمه مو حلوو 
( قالت هالكلام بإارتباك وانحاشت المطبخ ) 
سارة واقفة جنب الباب تنتظرهاا وتضحك : هاااه لحقتي عليهم ؟
هاجر وهي حاطة ايدها على صدرها ومتسنده عالجدار : أي الحمدلله , ربي رحمني

----------


## هجـــღـــير

بعد ماخلصت العزيمة وراحوا الضيوف .. ام سلطان صعدت تنام وراها سفر بعد يوم ولا رجعت سئلت هاجر عن سبب اخذهاا للصحن .. اقتنعت بعذر ان الطبخة فاسده .. وطلبت من هاجر تتأكد قبل لا تطبخ شي ثاني مره .. علشان لا تتفشل مثل الليلة ..
أما هاجر راحت غرفتهااا .. تعبانة وهلكانة .. تدور السرير .. بس ماتقدر تنام قبل لا تناجيه .. سبحانه وتعالى .. مسكت كتاب الصحيفة السجادية وبصوتها العذب صارت تدعي .. 
أما هو رجع من طلعته .. تونس كثير مع اصحابه .. حس بعطش واتجه للمطبخ قبل لا يصعد غرفته .. بطريقه توقف عند بابها ..قرّب منه وسمح لنفسه .. يستمع .. 
هاجر : ( إلهِي أَتَراكَ بَعْدَ الإِيْمانِ بِكَ تُعَذِّبُنِي، أَمْ بَعْدَ حُبِّي إيَّاكَ تُبَعِّدُنِي، أَمْ مَعَ رَجآئِي برحمَتِكَ وَصَفْحِكَ تَحْرِمُنِي، أَمْ مَعَ اسْتِجارَتِي بِعَفْوِكَ تُسْلِمُنِي؟ حاشا لِوَجْهِكَ الْكَرِيمِ أَنْ تُخَيِّبَنِي، لَيْتَ شِعْرِي، أَلِلشَّقآءِ وَلَدَتْنِي أُمِّي، أَمْ لِلْعَنآءِ رَبَّتْنِي؟ فَلَيْتَهَا لَمْ تَلِدْنِي وَلَمْ تُرَبِّنِي، وَلَيْتَنِي عَلِمْتُ أَمِنْ أَهْلِ السَّعادَةِ جَعَلْتَنِي؟ وَبِقُرْبِكَ وَجَوارِكَ خَصَصْتَنِي؟ فَتَقَرَّ بِذلِكَ عَيْنِي، وَتَطْمَئِنَّ لَهُ نَفْسِي ....)
اقشعر بدنه من كلماتهااا .. حس برغبة اكثر في الاستمآآآع إليهـااا ... تسند عند الباب .. غمض عيونه .. حس بتوجهـ .. وحس بدموعه تداعب جفونهـ .. يالله وش هالدعآآء .. يلامس القلب .. 
........
بعد يوم .. وبيوم سفر ابو سلطان وزوجته .. 
ام سلطان بدموع : ما اوصيكم على سارة 
ميلاد : سارة بعيونااا ياخاله روحي وانتي مطمنه 
سارة حاضنة أمهااا : يمه بشتاق لك 
هاجر كانت واقفة من بعيد .. تشوفهم وتسمعهم .. عند كلمة سارة طاحت دموعهااا .. تذكرت أمهاااا واليوم الي ودعتهم فيه .. 
سلطان : طيب وصيهاا هي علينااا بتصير حرمة البيت ( ويضحك )
ام سلطان : وي بنتي بعدهااا صغيرة ياويلكم لو تشغلونهااا .. عندكم الخدامة 
ابو سلطان : يلا لا نتأخر عالطياره
ام سلطان : يالله في أمان الله 
الكل : في أمان الكريم 
........
بعد نصف ساعه من طلعتهم ..
ميلاد جالس بالصاله .. لا زال متردد كيف يفاتح هاجر بالموضوع ويطلب مساعدتهااا .. 
جاه سلطان : هيه ياابو الشباب 
ميلاد : هلا
سلطان : وين غرقااان ؟
ميلاد بإبتسامة : ابد افكر بالشغل .. 
سلطان : طيب أنا عندي إقتراح 
ميلاد : وشو ؟
سلطان : وش رايك بما أن الوالد والوالده غايبين ربي يردهم بالسلامة , نطلع لنا كذا طلعه حلوه حنا الثلاثة 
ميلاد : اوكي لا مانع , بس ليش ماتقول حنا الاربعة والا ناوي تترك البنت لحالهااا 
سلطان : ما أنا قلت ثلاثة قصدي سارة معانا , كيف اربعه ؟!!!!
ميلاد : وأنا اقصد البنت الغريبة , مايصير نخليهااا لحالهااا , أمانه برقبتنااا
سلطان : اهااا .. ولو اني ماودي ناخذهااا بس يلا تخدمنااا هناااك .. ( وابتسم )
ميلاد مستحقر أفكار سلطان وتعاليهـ .. وكأن البشر الي اقل من مستواه حشرآت لازم تنداس .. والغاية من وجودهم خدمة امثاله وبس .. 
ميلاد : ووين ناوي تطلع ؟
سلطان يفكر : لحد الان مافكرت ,, بس خاطري نروح مزرعة كذا 
ميلاد : فكرة حلوه , بس لازم نسئل سارة وين ودهااا تروح 
سلطان : خلاص انا قايم اسألهااا .. 
استوقفه ميلاد : معزّم تطلع اليوم يعني ؟
سلطان : مدري بكيفكم , أنا عن نفسي ماعندي ارتباطات وفاضي للطلعه اليوم وبكرى وانت ؟
ميلاد : ولا أناااا بعد ..بس خلاص نتوكل على الله ونخليهااا بكرى افضل
سلطان : خلاص الي تشوفه .. ( وراح عنهـ )

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمــــــد وآل محمد*

*ياهلاااا اختي هجيــــــر*

*الاحادث جداً رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه...*
*هاجر بنت ذكيه مرره* 
*ماشاءالله عليها... قدرت تكسب رضا ساره*

*ميلاد/ قريباً الى طريق الــحق ...*
 






*ربي يعطيك خيــــــــــــر الدنيا والاخره غناتيي*
*موفقه لكل خيـــــر وصلاح*


*عطاكِ الله ماسألت عنه بحق محمد وآل محمــــد*
*وجعله الله حياتك كلها سعاده بنور محمد وآل محمــــد*


*حوائج مقضيه بحق الائمه الاطهار عليهم السلام*
*دمتي كمــــا انتِ ممـــــــــيزه...*

*في انتظرك الباقيي بكل شوووق.*

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

:kaseh: 
بإنتظار التكملة ...

----------


## اعشق ابي

مشكورة 
روعة 
بس لو تسرعي شو تصير اكشن

----------


## هجـــღـــير

دمعة طِفلة يتيمة 
روحي تحبك
اعشق أبي
مُتابعتُكنّ شرفٌ ليِ .. و حروفكم تُلهِمُنيِ ..!
وفقكنّ المولى بحقِ ابي الأحرار عليهِ السلام
 :embarrest: 

ظلت عيونه مركزّهـ على باب غرفة هاجر .. لازم يكلمها .. قام وتوجه لغرفتهاا .. 
ظل يناظره محتار .. متردد .. قرّب يده علشان يطقه .. وانفتح .. 
اختبصت أول ماشافته .. وعلى طول سكرته .. أما هو فدار وجهه وعطاهاا ظهره .. 
ظلت ورى الباب .. قلبها شوي ويطيح .. تحاول تستوعب الي شافته قبل شوي .. 
هاجر ببالها : ياربي فشله شافني 
انطق الباب .. 
هاجر : ياعلي , منهوو ؟
ميلاد بتردد واضح حتى بنبرة صوته : أنا يااخت هاجر , ودي اكلمك بموضوع 
هاجر خافت وش يبي منهااا .. وش هالموضوع الي يبيهاا فيه .. ليكون خدعه علشان يسوي فيهااا شي .. شهقت هاجر لما فكرت بهالشي .. 
ميلاد : اخت هاجر ؟
هاجر بخوف : وش هالموضوع ؟
ميلاد : بنتكلم من ورى الباب !!
هاجر بتصميم : أي وش فيهااا ؟!
ميلاد مستغرب : مافيها شي , الي يريحك 
تسند عالباب .. وهي تسندت عليه وظلت تنتظره يتكلم .. ميلاد كان متردد كيف يفاتحها فيه وكيف يوصل لها الي يبيه .. سمى بالرحمن وابتدا يتكلم .. 
ميلاد : أنا يا اخت هاجر من عرفت أنك شيعية وأنا ودي اجي افاتحك بهالموضوع بس كنت متردد وخايف تفهميني غلط .. أنا صار لي فترة أفكر بالشيعة ومعتقداتهم والفرق بينهم وبين السُنة .. وحديث الرسول الاعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إلي يقول فيه أن كل الفرق بالنار ماعدا فرقة واحده شغلني , مين هالفرقة ؟! .. بحثت كثير عند الطائفتين .. وكل طائفة تقول إنها الي على حق .. عرفت اشياء كثير عن الشيعة .. كنت أسمع عنهم اشياء يسوونهاا .. ماتدخل العقل .. ومعتقداتهم بعضهاا يؤدي الى الشرك والعياذُ بالله .. بس كانوا متمسكين فيهاا ومؤمنين وبشده .. تعجبت .. وقلت لازم ابحث وافهم .. وش سر هالايمان والتمسك .. 
هاجر كانت تسمعه وهي خايفة بالبداية .. بس سرعان ما اندمجت وراح الخوف .. خصوصاً أنها تلمست صدقه من نبرة صوته وطريقة كلامه الي تدل على شخص حيرآن وتايه .. وده أي أحد يجي ويدلهـ على الدرب الصحيح .. 
ميلاد : صدقيني يااخت هاجر كل الي اطلبه منك تساعديني .. وتناقشيني .. يمكن الله سبحانه يجعل هدايتي على يدك .. أو العكس ..
هاجر بإندفاع : أنا ولله الحمد مؤمنه بما أنا عليه 
ميلاد : وعلشان إيمانك هذا .. ابيك تساعديني .. 
هاجر : خلاص أساعدك بس لازم تعرف شي بالاول .. أن علمي قليل ومايخولني أناقشك بكل شي واتعمق .. لذلك افضّل تستعين بكتب وأبحاث تقرأها قبل لا نتناقش .. 
ميلاد : وش هالكتب هذي ؟ 
هاجر : تعتمد على حسب طبيعة الشي الي تبغى تعرفه .. وعلشان لا تضيع وتتوه حاول تقسّم المعتقدات الي تشوفها غلط والشيعة تؤمن فيهااا وودك تفهم سرها .. وابحث في كل معتقد على حدهـ .. وأنا بكون بالخدمة .. 
ميلاد : فكرة حلوه .. خلاص بإذن الله ببتدي من الليله 
هاجر : على خير 
ميلاد وكأنه تذكر شي : صح يا اخت هاجر .. مافيه داعي تطبخين بكرى , بإذن الله عندنا طلعه من الصباح 
هاجر : وساره بتكون وياكم ؟
ميلاد : سارة وانتي يااخت هاجر ( قالها ومشى )
أما هاجر لازالت متسنده عالباب .. تفكر بكل كلامه .. 
هاجر ببالها : يالله ساعدني .. 
..................
بالليل ..
سكينة حنت لهآجر .. ودهآ تسمع شي عن أخبارهااا .. أخذت التلفون ودقت على بيتهم .. بتكلم مريم .. يمكن دقوا عليهآ وكلموهآ .. 
محمد كآن بالجلس يشآهد .. رن التلفون .. ورفعهـ .. 
محمد : هلا 
سكينة اختبصت : السلام عليكم
محمد عرفها : وعليكم السلام
سكينة : موجوده مريم ؟
محمد : مريم طآلعه مع أمي .. تبغي اوصل لهآ شي ؟ 
سكينة : اهآ .. لا خلاص أني بعدين ادق عليهآ , مع السلامة
محمد : مع السلامة 
( سكينة تكن لمحمد حُب من الطفولهـ .. ومحمد يدري ويبادلهآ ونآوي يتوّج حبهم بالزوآج .. بس ينتظر تتحسّن الظروف الي ماساءت الا بسبب طمعه وأنانيته ) 
سرحت سكينة شوي وهي مآسكة سماعة التلفون .. أنفتح الباب بقوه ودخلت مرت أبوهآ .. شهقت سكينة ورمت السمآعة من الخلعه .. 
مرت أبوهآ : وش قاعده تسوي ؟
سكينة برجفة من الخلعه : ما اسوي شي 
مرت ابوهآ : عجل ليش يوم شفتيني سكرتي التلفون هاا ؟
سكينة : ماسكرته بس خلعتيني 
مرت ابوهآ : لكن والله لا اعلم أبوج عليج ياقليلة الحياء 
سكينة : هي أي قلة حياء الي تتكلمي عنهاا , حدج عآد 
مرت أبوهآ : لا قليلة حياء وتتزمخي بعد .. ( وقامت تعيط ) أبو جااااااااسم 
( وطلعت وهي بعدها تعيط على أبو جآسم ( أبو سكينة ) .. سكينة ترجف من الخوف .. تدري هالظالمة مابتخلي ولا بتبقي ومابتعدي الليله على خير ) 
دقايق بس وكآن أبو جآسم وآقف قدآم سكينة .. وجهه يشتعل نآر .. وده يحرق هالعيون الي تناظره خوف ورجاء 
ابو جآسم بصرآخ : زياده على أذاج وهياتج بتنزلي راسي بالارض .. لكن أناا أربيج يابنت الكلب .. 
وقآم يضرب في المسكينة مره بعقاله ومره بأيده .. وهي تتألم وتصرخ .. 
ومرت أبوهآ من ورى الباب تسمع وتتشمت .. 
....
هآجر كآنت جآلسة بغرفتهآ .. تفكر بكلآم ميلاد وكيف بتقدر تساعده .. حست بوخزة بقلبهااا .. 
هآجر وايدهآ على قلبهآ : ياعلي .. ماتجيني هالوخزة الا اذا فيه شي .. يارب استر 
.....
بالصآله ..
سارة : ونآسه بكرى طآلعين مزرعه .. اقول وش رآيكم اعزم خلود تجي معنا ؟
سلطان : حياهاا 
ميلاد : لا 
سارة مستغربة : ليش بس ؟
ميلاد : افضّل تكون الطلعة خاصة .. يعني مانبي أحد من برى .. 
سلطان : خآصة حتى الشغآله بتجيبها معآنا ؟!!
ميلاد استفزته كلمة سلطآن : إسمهآ وفيهآ عايشة معآنا بالبيت , عن إذنكم طآلع أنام تصبحون على خير 
سلطآن مستغرب من عصبية ميلاد : وانت من اهله
سارة : ضروري تنرفزه يعني ؟
سلطآن : يااختي هذا ما ادري وش فيه .. طآيح لنا مثآليآت هالايام .. اتركيه عنك بس 
بنص الليل .. جالسه بغرفتهآ .. ظلام يقطعه صوت ونينهاا وانينهاا .. ماقصّر بضربهآ .. لو ما لطف ربي ذِبحها .. مظلومه .. 
انفتح البآب بشويش .. رفعت رآسهآ .. حآولت تنآظر بعيونهآ المليآنة دموع .. والي اختلطت بدم جرح بجبينهآ وينزف .. 
طل وجه صغير .. حبآت اللؤلؤ تزينه .. أخوهآ من أبوهآ جآسم .. 
تقدم لهآ .. ويده على شي .. يخفيه بثيابه ..
نآظرهآ .. طلّع الشي .. 
جآسم بدموع مد يده : أنتي ماتعشيتي .. جبت لج خبزه 
سكينة انكسر قلبها أكثر .. سحبته وضمته بقوه وبكت وهو يبكي معاهاا .. ببالهآ تتحسر وتقول : كل الي أنا فيه من ضيم وقهر وظلم بسبة أمك ياجآسم .. خلى قلبهآ من الرحمة .. قلبت ابوي علي شيطآن همه بليل ونهآر يعذبني .. آه ياجآسم ..
.....
بيوم ثآني .. صحت هآجر بدري .. علشآن تجهّز الاوازم .. كآنت تشوف وتسمع بين فترة وفترة ميلاد وهو يرتب للطلعه.. وكل ماشافته او سمعته فز قلبهآ .. ولا تدري وش السبب .. 
سآره : يلا يلا هآجر بنطلع 
هآجر : دقيقة وبآجي 
سآره : بنتظرك عند البآب اوكي 
هآجر : زين 
بسرعه لبست عبآتها ورآحت لسآره وطلعوا .. 
ميلاد هو الي كآن يسوق .. ركبت هآجر وسكرّت الباب .. طاحت فردة نِعالها بدون لا تنتبه من الربكة .. 
هآجر : نعآلي نعآآلي 
ميلاد أستغرب .. 
سارة : وش فيك ؟
هآجر : نعالي طآح 
سارة : ميلاد نِعآل هآجر طآح ( وضحكت )
هآجر : اضحكي وش عليش 
سلطآن بصوت خفيف : هذا الي نآقص نتوقف علشآن جزمة شغآله 
ميلاد ناظره بنظرة حآره وقآل : إكرمناا بسكوتك 
ناظره سلطآن وضحك ضحكة سخرية .. 
توقف ميلاد ونزل يجيب نِعال هآجر .. 
هآجر مآتت من الفشلة خصوصاً أنه هو الي نزل وهي كآنت مجهزّة نفسهاا هي الي بتنزل .. احرجهآ بأدبه .. 
جآبهاا وفتح بآب هآجر واعطآها ويآها .. 
ركب وكملوا طريقهمـ .. 

ترّقبوني

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلي على محمــــد وآل محمــــــــد*

*ماشاءالله*
*احادث روووووووووووعه مررره*

*ميلاد/ يعطيك العافيه على هيك تفكير....*

*هاجر/ ههههههههه ماني قادره عليها على النعال خوش بنت والله* 

*سكينه/ بنت مظلومه من اقرب شخص لها بجد عورني قلبي عليها*

*محمـــد/ الله يجمعك في سكينه قريب ياااارب*

*سلطان/ انسان يرى الناس الفقراء ماعندهم كرامه...*

*ساره/ بنت طيوبه...*


*رااااااااااااااااااااااائعه....*
*مميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزه في طرحكِ*
*جميله في اسلوبكِ*


*نعــــــم هذه انـــــتِ ياهجيــــر*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*ربي يعطيك خيــــــــــــر الدنيا والاخرى*
*عطاكِ الله ماسألت عنه*

*حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمــــد*
*دمتي بخير...*

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

.. هجير ..
روووعـــــــة الأحداث ...
سلمت يداكـِ وعطاكـِ الله العافية ...
اترقب التكملة ...

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*هجيـــــــــــــــر*

*وينكِ هاااااا*

*طولتي علينا واااااااااااااااايد ترى...*

*عسى ماشر بس*
*مشاقين الى قصه بقوووووه*

*موفقه لكل خير وحوائج مقضيه بحق الحبيب محمد وآله*

----------


## هجـــღـــير

من أعمقِ أعماقِ قلبي 
أعتذر على التأخير 
 :embarrest: 
فالحلقات الآن تتطلّب وقتاً طويلاً
لأن أغلبها يحتوي على مسائل دينية
و فقهية .. و فتاوي ..
فلتعذروني ..
..
سأحاول قدرَ المُستطاع عدم التأخير
فقط لأجلكم ..
 :embarrest: 
أبهجَ الله قلوبكم بشفاعةِ محمد و آلِ محمد عليهم السلام

----------


## هجـــღـــير

..
بالسيِارةَ ..
سارة : تمنيت هالطلعةَ تكَونْ للشرقيّة .. مشتاقةَ للبحَر
سلطان : يووه الشرقيّة مرّه وحدةَ .. 
ميِلاد و الي كَانْ يسَوْق : خلاص بس يرجعون عمي و خالتَيِ نروح الشرقيّة .. ولا يِهمَكْ 
سارةَ استانستْ : الله , وناسةَ 
أما هاجَر فكانتْ تسمعهم .. و فِكرها بعيدْ .. فيِ أهلها ..
في أخوها محمَّد .. وش حَاله ؟! من جت هالديِرةَ ما سمعت صوته ..
معَ إنه هوَ السبب في الي هي فيِه .. إلاّ أنها حسّت بحنينْ جارِفْ ليه .. أخوها مهما كانْ .. تفدآه بروحها .. و لا يصيبه شرّ و أذى .. 
أوتعتْ على صَوْت سارةَ .. تنبهها إنهم وصلوا ..
دخلوا مِنْ بوابَةَ كبيِرةَ .. واضِح أنّ المكانْ عبارةَ عن مزرعةَ .. 
قفزتْ لذاكرةَ هاجر يوم روحتهم للمزرعة ويا خالاتها .. و تألمتْ .. 
نزلوا .. 
سارةَ تقدّمت مع هاجِر و دخلوا .. أمّا ميِلاد ظلّ ينزّل الأغراضْ و سُلطانْ يساعده .. 
بُغرفةَ المَزرعةَ ..
سارةَ بعد ما فصخت عباتها  : يالله اتركي أغراضك هِنا و خلينا نتمشى .. 
هاجَر : بس ود عمّش و أخوش برّى ..
سارة و هي واقفة عالباب : هم بينزلون الأغراضْ .. و بيروحون للمجلسْ ..  يالله هاجر 
تقدّمت هاجر بتطلع .. 
أستوقفتها سارةَ : بتطلعينْ بعبايتك ؟!!
هاجِر : إيه .. إيلاويشْ ؟
سارةَ :  ما في أحد .. حتى عُمّال ما فيه .. أفصخيها .. خذي راحتك
هاجِر مو داخل مزاجها فصخة العباة : لا غناتي .. مِرتاحة اني كِده ..
سارة : بكيفك .. ( و طلعوا يتمشوّا )
..,,..
ظلّوا يتمشّوا فترةَ طويِلةَ .. المزرعةَ كبيرةَ مرّة ..
هاجِر و هي تقعد : وي تعبت .. تكسرت رجيلي ..
سارة ضحكتْ ..
هاجِر : يؤ وش فيش ؟
سارةَ : لا بس ضحكتني آخر كِلمة قلتيها .. ايش هيّ
هاجِر ضحكتْ : تقصدي " رجيلي " 
سارة رجعت تضحك .. 
..,,..
الظُهَر ..
بالشرقيّةَ ..
أم محمَّد تطبخ الغداءْ .. و مريِمْ ويِاها .. 
بداخلها غصّة على فِراق أختها .. ما راحتْ ..!
مريِم : أماه أني مانيِ مستوعبة كيف هاجر عرّست و راحت بهالسرعةَ
أم محمَّد بألم : يعني اني الي مستوعبةَ .. حاس قلبي فيه سالفة بس أخوش يُنكر مو راضي يعلّمني و الا ويش يحدها .. بنية صغيرةَ توها بعز شبابها تعرّس على ضبع لا و سكّاتي و بسرعةَ .. 
مريم : حتى محمَّد نفسه من عرّست و هو متغيّر .. ما أشوفه الا سرحان و الهم على وجهه .. 
ام محمَّد : الله يستر يا بتي ..  ( رفعت إيدها ) و يحفظ ابنيتي و يوفقها و يردها سالمَة ..
..,,..
بالشمَال ..
بالمَزرعةَ ..
هاجِر تقطّع سلطةَ توهم مآخذينها من المزرعةَ 
و سارةَ ويِاها ..!
طق الباب ميِلاد و هو يقول :  شخبار السلطةَ ؟! 
سارةَ : دقايق بس و تخلص .. 
ميلاد : طيّب .. يعطيكم العافيةَ ..
هاجِر : ماشاء الله عليِه مؤدبْ ود عمّشْ 
سارةَ مبتسمةَ : مؤدب و خلوق و ملتزم .. ميٍلاد ما فَيِ منّه .. الله يِرحمْ عمّيِ .. شبه أبوه .. ماشاء الله ..
هاجِر : يصير ود عمشْ و ود خالتشْ ؟
سارة : إيه .. أمي و خالتي أصلهم سَوريِاتْ .. أبوي تزوّج امي و عاشوا بالسعوديةَ .. امّا عمّيِ أبو ميلاد الله يرحمه ظّل بسوريِا فترة طويلة مع خالتي .. 
هاجِر : اها .. يالله خلّصنا السلطةَ روحي وديها ليهم ..
سارة : طيّبْ ..
..,,..
ميِلاد ويا سُلطان في المجَلسْ .. دخلت سارةَ جايبةَ السلطَةَ .. 
سلطان : أجلسَيِ تغدي معانا , وين رايحةَ ؟
سارةَ : بتغدا مع هاجِر ..
سُلطان بإستحقار : الخدّامةَ !!
سارةَ دخلت قلبها هاجِر و مستنكرةَ طريقة أخوها بالكلام عنها ..
سارةَ : وش فيها ماهيِ بني آدم .. ( قالتها و طلعتْ )
ميِلاد أبتسم .. عجبه رد سارةَ  إليِ أفحم سُلطانْ .. و أكتفى بنظراتْ قهر وجههّا لأخته قبل لا تطلع .. 
..,,..
بعدْ الغداءْ ..
سارةَ طلعتْ تركبْ خيِل بعد ما عجزت من هاجِر إليّ رفضت تطلع ويِاها .. لأنّ أخوها سُلطان بيِكونْ وياها .. و هي خِلقةَ ما تشتهيه ..!!
قعدت تشاهد التلفزيونْ .. حاطينْ ( الخرّاز ) تِحبْ هالمسلسل .. و من يجيبوه يشتغل السبّ أشكال و ألوان في بوزها .. على أولاد الممثل صالح الغانم ( ابو محمَّد ) ..
مرّ ميِلاد مِنْ عند الغُرفة الي هي فيِها .. و سَمعها تسبْ ..
سمح لنفسه يقرّبْ مِنْ الباب و سمعها .. 
هاجِر منفَعلة وَ متفاعلةَ : طاعون يشلخش ياأم لمبة حمراءْ .. ( مرت خالد بالفيلم ) قالت ويش قالت على هوايي .. هوى يطيّرش بأسفل جهنم يسنترشْ آمين
أستغرب .. شكلها تسب .. بس تسب من ؟!!!
قرّب أكثر .. و سمع صوتْ التلفزيون .. 
ما قدر يتحمّل .. تباعد و فقعها ضُحك .. 
..,,..
بالليِل ..
سارة : أقول هاجِر ما ودك تطلعين تتمشين شوي .. من جينا و انتي جالسة هِنا ما طفشتي ؟!
هاجِر : لا عادَيِ .. التلفزيون مسليني .. 
سارة : طيّب .. 
دق جوال سَارةَ .. و المتصلة خلود .. 
سارة : هلا خلود ..
خلود : اهليين سارونة , كيفك ؟
سارة : بخير ربي يسلمك .. انتي شخبارك ؟
خلود : تسرّك .. 
سارة : دوم يارب .. وش فيك أحسك فرحانة ؟ صاير شيء ؟
خلود : ما هو فرح بقد ما هو حماس .. تدرين قاعدة أفكر و أخطط كيف بطيّح ميلاد بحبي ..
سارة : اهااا .. 
خلود : وينك ؟
سارة : بالمزرعة ..
خلود : افاا , ليش ما قلتِ لي اجي معك ؟
سارة ما تبي تقول إنّ ميلاد رفض .. 
سارة : لأن الطلعة نوعاً ما خصوصية  .. يعني بس أنا و سلطان و ميلاد .. 
خلود : اها , طيّب .. إذا رجعتي البيت عطيني رنّة .. باي
سارة : طيّب , باي
..
سارة و هي تكلم نفسها بصوت مرتفع سمعتها هاجِر : ما أدري متى هالبنت تِعقل .. متى تعرف إنّ ميلاد ما يفكّر فيها .. و إن كل الي تسويه و بتسويه ما راح يغيّر شيء .. 
قالتها و طلعت .. ما تركت فُرصة لهاجِر المستغربة تسئلها ..
..
بيِوْم ثَانيِ ..
العصَر ..
لا زال بجسمها آثار الضربْ .. تراكمتْ ..! 
مِثل ما تراكم على قلبها الهمْ .. !
جت بِتطلع سُكينة من بيتهم و توها بتفتح الباب ..
أم جاسم : وين هاجه ؟ الظاهر ما كفاج ضرب داك اليوم .. مشتهيّة تتكفخي مرّه فانية ..
طالعتها سُكينة بألم .. ما تشَوف آدمية قِدامها .. تشَوف شيِطانْ .. يِحاول بِكل ما فيه يدوس باقي كرامتها .. 
سُكينة : انضربت ظُلم و انتين تدري .. إذا ما قُدرت اثبت ظُلمج و اكسر عينج .. فيه رب عادل يشوفج هو الي بياخذ حقي مِنج .. إن مو بدنَيِا بآخرةَ ..
أهتزت مرت أبوها لكلامها .. بس مسكت نفسها و قالت ..
أم جاسم بسخرية : هه , يصير خير ..
سُكينة واثقة إن الكلام وياها ضايع .. فأختصرت و طلعت بدون ما ترد عليها ..
ام جاسم بقهر :اراوايج يالجلبةَ = يالكلبة.. خل افكر ليي بسالفة علشان ما تنام الليلة الا بتكفيخ .. 
..
بالشمَال ..
طلعوا من المزرعةَ متأخرين عالساعة 2 .. و ما وصلوا للبيت
إلاّ على صلاةِ الفجر ..
كان ودّه يبدي مناقشته وياها الليلة .. بس التعب خلاّه يغيّر رأيه ..
..
عالساعة 10 .. قعدت من النوم .. تسبّحت .. و طلعت 
ما في أحد .. كِلهم نايمينْ ..!
أخذت راحتها بالبيت .. جهزّت البزار .. و نظفت شويِ في المُطبخ ..
بقلبها راحةَ .. ما تدري وش مصَدرها .. مع هالغُربة و الحنين إلاّ إنّ الراحة موجودة بقلبها ..!
حمَدت ربَّها .. 
صارت الساعة 1 .. مافي أحد بيّن مِنهم .. 
سمعت صوت خطوات تنزل عالدرج .. و ركضت للمطبخ ..
شرفت شافت ميِلاد .. ينزل .. ما قِدرت تشيل عيِونها من عليِه ..
دخل الصالة و بملل رمى نفسه عالكنبة .. و قعد .. مرّكز نظره على مكان واحد .. سرحَان .. 
هاجِر و هي منخّشة تشرف عليه  : يؤ وش فيه ؟!
يفكَر بحاله .. يفكر بهالحلم الي مو راضي يروح عنّه ..
كِل ليلة لازم يشوفه .. أو يشوفه بتفاصيل مختلفة .. بس الحُلم هو نفسه .. 
نفس الرّجال .. نفس النور .. نفس الريحة الزّكية .. وش معناه ؟! ما يدري ..
أحتار .. فكّر يطلب رقم شيخ يفسّر أحلام .. بس تذّكر سالفة الشيخ الي راح له من قبل .. و شالها من باله .. مو ناقص بهدله .. و مراكض ورى شيوخ .. 
بباله : ياليت القى أحد يفهمني وش الي قاعد اشوفه .. وش معناه ؟!
.. 
أما هاجِر .. تراجعت و دخلت المطبخ .. تفكّر فيه ..
بإحساسها شافت بملامحه حيرةَ ..!
تمنت للحظة تعرف سببها .. 
مرّ الوقت .. و صار العصُر .. قعدت سارةَ و قعد اخوها سُلطان .. متأخرينْ .. و تغدوا .. أما ميلاد .. فطلع بدون ما يتغدا ...
بالشرّقيةَ ..
ام محمَّد : غناتي مريم شوفي الباب عيني 
مريم : زين ..
راحت تفتحه ..
مريم : هلا سُكينة .. تفضلي ..
سُكينة : يزيد فضلج .. ويش أحوالكم ؟!
مريم : الحمدلله بخير ..
ام محمَّد و هي متوجهه لسكينة : هلا بغناتي سكينة .. كيف حالج ؟
سُكينة بألم : بخير الحمدلله .. 
ام محمَّد لاحظت بس سكتت : تفضلي غناتي .. إيلاويش واقفة ؟!
بالغُرفة ..
سُكينة : أتصلتوا لهاجِر .. كلمتوها ؟
مريم : كلّمناها من كم يوم .. 
سُكينة : ويش أحوالها .. زينة ؟
أم محمَّد بغصّة على هاجِر  : تقول زينة ..
سُكينة : الله يقرّ عينج بشوفتها ..
أم محمَّد : آمينْ .. خل أروح اجيب لج شي تشربيه ..
سُكينة : لا ما يحتاج تعبي روحج ..
أم محمَّد : لا تعبة و لا شي .. ( و راحتْ )
سُكينة بألم : مشتاقة ليِها .. ودَيِ أشوفها و أفضفض ليِها .. ما فيه أحد غيرها يسكّن جروحَيِ .. ( و دمعّت عيونها )
مريم : كِلنا مشتاقين ليها يا سُكينة .. بس وش نقول ..
سُكينة : أبغى رقُمها .. 
مريم : دقيقة باروح أكتبه و اجيبه لج ..
..,,..
بالليل ..
أخذت الرقم من عِند مريم .. بخطوات هادية طلعت للصالة .. 
تطمّن قلبها ما في أحد .. شكلها مرت ابوها طالعةًَ ..
بسرعة توّجهت للتلفون .. و دقّت الرقم .. طوّل و هو يِدق .. 
سكينة بخوف : يالله هاجِر ردي 
..
ما كان بالصَالة الا ميِلاد .. سُلطان طالع من بعد الغداء و لا رجع
و سارةَ بُغرفتها .. 
توه بيِرد .. سكت التلفون ..!
سُكينة سكرّت التلفون لمّا شافت مرت أبوها راجعةَ من برى ..
شافتها .. و الله العالم أيِ تِهمة بِتلزقها فيها الحَيِن ..
أم جاسم : شكلج عاجبتنج سالفة التكفيخ كل ليلة .. ما بتوبي 
سُكينة بقوة ممزوجة بألم : ما سويت شي غلط علشان أتوب ..
ام جاسم : لا والله .. و هياتج و مكالماتج وش تسمّيها ؟!
سكينة : كنت متصلة على هاجِر ..
ام جاسم : كأنج غيرتي شيء يعني .. متصلة على الصيعة الضيعة شبيهتج ..
سُكينة فار دمها : هاجِر اشرّف منج 
أم جاسم : مرّه على عمري .. الشرف يقطر مِنها .. اقول لو ما بلاها كان ما عرّسوها سكاتي على ضبع و سفرّوها عن الفضيحة ..
سكينة بركان و أنفجر .. طبّت على أم جاسم و دحنتها تدحنْ ..
..,,..
بالشِمال ..
الساعة 1 .. 
رجع سِلطان من برى .. 
ميلاد : خير يا أبو الشباب .. وينك لهالوقت ؟!
سُلطان : شفت مُعاذ و جلست معاه .. مرّ الوقت ما حسيت فيه .. شفيك صاحي للحين ما عندك دوام بُكرى ؟!
ميلاد : لا عِندي .. بس مو قادِر أنام .. 
سُلطان يِغمز : ليكون نِحبْ ؟!!!
ميلاد ووجهه صار علامة تعجّب : أنا وين و الحُب وين .. والله إنك متفرّغ اقول قُم نام احسن ..
سُلطان يضحك :  طيّب لا تِدف .. تصبح على خير
ميلاد مبتسم : و إنتَ من أهله ..
..
لفْ وجهه ناحية غُرفتها .. 
ميلاد بباله : النور شغّال .. معناها صاحية ..
قام وَ توّجه لِغرفتها .. مفتشل مِنها بس ماله حل ثاني .. 
طق الباب ..
هاجِر كانت تِقرأ في كِتابْ ( وَ سِلاحهُ البُكاءْ ) كِتابْ يحكي 
مقتل الإمام الحسين عليهِ السلام و ما جرى على أهلِ بيتهِ من بعده ..
أستغربتْ .. حطّت ببالها إنها ممكن تكونْ سارةَ .. 
هاجِر من ورى الباب : من ؟!
ميِلاد منحرج : أنا ميِلاد يا أخت هاجِر 
هاجِر زادت دقّات قلبها ما تدري وش السبب  : تفضّل وش بغيتْ ؟!
ميلاد : أنا ادري إنّ الوقت متأخر .. و يعلم الله إني منحرج مِنّك .. بس مِثل ما أنتي عارفة الوضع بغير هالوقت ما يساعد .. و أنا ما أبي احد يعرف بموضوعنَا .. إذا كنتِ تعبانة نأجّل الكلام لوقت ثاني .. و آسف على إزعاجك .. 
هاجِر : لا ماني تعبانة .. تفضّل قول الي عِندك أسمعك .. و إن شاء الله اقدر اجاوبك ..
قعد جنب البابْ و سند راسه على الجِدار .. و بنفس الوقتْ .. 
هي قعدت بعد من ورى الباب .. خلّته مفتوح شوي و تفاسحت علشان لا يِلمحها .. 
ميِلاد بقلب مِحتار : سبق و قلت لك إنيِ بحثت شوي في معتقداتكم .. فيه أشياء خلّتني استغربْ .. و تركت بعقلي تساؤلات كثيرةَ .. حاولت القى إجابة لها بس مالقيت أحد يساعدني بالجواب .. بعد ما أقترحتي عليِ اقرأ كُتبْ .. قرِيت .. و لقيت أشياءْ عِندنا يحتجون فيها الشيعة علينا .. يعني فيه اشياء بِكُتبنا تثبت إنهم على حق ..
هذا الشي خلاّني أحتار اكثر .. دام الحق معكم وواضح بِكُتبنا المُعتمدة ليش عُلمائنا و مشايخنا ما يآخذون فيه ؟! , قريت بِكُتبكم الخاصة بالأئمة الإثني عشر .. لقيت حُبّ و عبادةَ و خُلق رفيع .. أنفُس سامية ..و لمّا قارنتها بِكُتبنا.. حسيت بمثل الجفاف بعقيدتي  .. بس بعقيدتكم فيه حياةَ .. فيه لذّة للإيمانْ .. ( سكت شوي و كمّل ) عِندي سؤال ابي إجابة مِنك يا أخت هاجِر 
هاجِر مِندمجة بكلامه : تفضّل ؟
ميِلاد : ليش تتوسلون بأشخاص مع إنكم تقدرون تدعون الله و تتوسلون فيه بدون واسطة ؟! 
هاجِر : نِقدر نتوّسل بالله بدونْ واسطةَ .. بس الله سبحانه و تعالى قال في كتابه الكريم ( و أبتغوا اليهِ الوسيلة ) .. و حِنا وسيلتنَا إلى الله النبي محمَّد و أهل بيته عليهم السلام  .. مِثل لمّا تطلب من شخص قوي العضلات يرفع لك شيء ثقيل .. فيرفعه لك .. بسئلك سؤالين أخويي ..
ميلاد : تفضلي ..
هاجِر : هل قوةَ هالإنسان من نفسه و الا من الله سبحانه ؟ و ليش تطلب من هالإنسان يشيل عنك هالشيء الثقيل معَ إنّ بمقدورك تسئل الله يرفعه لك بدون لا تتخذ واسطة هالشخص ؟!
سكت ميِلاد السؤال الثاني خلاّه يتفكّر ..
بادرت هاجِر : قوةَ هالإنسان من الله سبحانه مو من نفسه .. و للهِ المثلُ الأعلى .. ضربت هالمِثال بس علشان اقرّب لك الصورةَ .. حِنا نتوّسل بآلِ محمَّد للمكانة العالية و الفضيلة الي خصهم بها الله سبحانه .. و الي كانت جزاء لهم من رب العالمين على تحمّلهم و صبرهم على بلاه .
ميِلاد بإقتناع : طيّب .. عندكم شيء إسمه الولاية أو الإمامة ؟ و تقولون إنّ علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه هو الولي و الإمام و الأحق بالخلافة بعد الرسول عليهِ الصلاة و السلام ؟ هل هالشيء ذُكَر في القرآن ؟!
هاجِر : طبعاً و الآية (إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُم رَاكِعُونَ ) , هذي الآية تُسمى بالآية الإمامية و استدل فيها الإمامية على ولايةِ أمير المؤمنين عليهِ السلام
ميلاد : طيّب على أي اساس فسرّوها إنها نزلت في الخليفة علي .. مع إنّه ما ذُكر إسمه فيها ؟!
هاجِر : و هل الآيات الي تحدثت عن ابي بكر و عُمر أو أحد الصحابة ذُكر فيها اسمائهم ؟!! أخويي لو تدّبرت في القُرآن كان عرفت إن القُرآن له معنى أعمق من المعنى الظاهر للآيات الشريفة .. و آية الولاية ذّكرت في كُتب السنة .. و بسند متينْ إنها نزلت في أمير المؤمنين عليهِ السلام و إذا بغيت اذكر لك مراجع من كُتبكم . ( سكتت شوي و كمّلت ) إسمح ليي اسئلك سؤال أخويي ..
ميِلاد : تفضلي !
هاجِر : في من نزلت سورة عبسَ ؟
ميلاد : في الرسول عليهِ الصلاة و السلام ..
هاجِر : طيّبْ .. في من نزلت هالآية ( و إنك لعلى خُلق عظيم ) ؟
ميلاد : ايضاً في الرسول عليهِ الصلاة و السلام .
هاجِر : هل من المعقول القُرآن الكريم المحفوظ إلى يوم الدين يناقض نفسه , تارة يقول الرسول على خُلق عظيم و تارةَ يقول إنه عبس في وجه الأعمى !!!!! , بتفاسيركم موجود إن سورة عبسَ نزلت في الرسول صلى الله عليهِ و آله ... و بتفاسيرنا أنها نزلت في أحد الصحابة ..
ميِلاد مو عارِف وش يرد .. و كمّلت هاجِر ..
هاجِر : و ايضاً في ما يخص الوضوء .. في آيةَ صريحة بالقرآن إن الوضوء يكون بالمسح على القدمين .. بس أنتون تغسلوا القدمين .. في وضوءكم خالفتوا الآيةَ , مع إنها واضحة و صريحة و حتى قليل العقل يفهمها .. و مِثل ما تعرف إذا كان الوضوء باطِل ايضاً الصلاة باطلة ..  يا أخويي مذهب يناقض نفسه أحق انه يُترك و مذهب يثبت نفسه من كُتب مخالفيه احق انه يُتبّع ..

ميِلاد  :  بالنسبة لسب الصحابة وش السبب ؟ , و ليش كِل هالكره و الحقد لأم المؤمنين عائشة .. معَ إنها زوجة النبي عليهِ الصلاة و السلام ..
هاجِر ببالها : اقوله شي ينط ليي لشي فاني ..
هاجِر : حِنا ما نسب الصحابة من فراغ .. عُمر ما قصّر بظلم الإمام علي عليهِ السلام و سيدةِ نساء العالمين مولاتي فاطمة عليها السلام .. و ابو بكر كان التابع لعُمر .. و ذرّة من الظلم الي مارسوه لمّا غصبوا الزهراء عليها السلام حقها في الورث .. و هِنا بعد ببين لك تناقض آخر بكتبكم .. ورد فيها إنّ ابو بكَر قال إن الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليهِ و آلهِ و سلم ( نحنُ معاشِرَ الأنبياءِ لا نوّرث ) بينما فيه آية صريحة بالقُرآن تقول : ( وورِثَ سُليمانَ داوود ) .. طبعاً مفسرينكم ما قصرّوا .. فسروها على كيف أمهم .. بس الحديث الي رواه ابو بكَر ماله سند اصلاً .. يعني هو الي رواه بس و مع سيرة ابو بكر النظيفة يُعتبر مِثل هالحديث ساقط .. لأنه بدون سند , لمّا جت الزهراء عليها السلام لأبو بكَر تطالبه بِخلافة امير المؤمنين عليهِ السلام .. أنكر .. و رفض .. لأنه لو وافقها و أصدقها و جت مرّه ثانية تطالبه بورثها و رفض بيتضح كِذبه .. و صِدق الزهراء عليها السلام لأنه صدّقها في المرة الأولى ..
ميِلاد بإندماج : طيّب و أم المؤمنين عائشة ليش تكرهونها ؟! و هل من المعقول تكون سيّئة و تزوجها الرسول عليهِ الصلاة و السلام !
هاجِر : زوجة النبي نوح  كانت سيئة .. و أيضاً زوجة النبي لوط على نبينا و آله و عليهم السلام ..
ميِلاد : بس زوجات الأنبياءْ أهلكهم الله .. ليش الله ما اهلّك عائشة مِثل ما أهلكهم ؟!
هاجِر : ما أدري عن إجابة هالسؤال .. بس الي اعرفه إنّ إساءة عائشة ما كانت فقط على حياة الرسول صلى الله عليهِ و آلهِ و سلّم , بل أمتدت لبعد وفاته سلام الله عليهِ و على آله .. وبأحد المواقف الي أتضّح فيها لمّا منعت إنّ الإمام الحسن عليهِ السلام يندفن بجانب جدّه .
ميِلاد : كلميني عن الحسن و الحسين ؟ أنا ماأعرف منهم غير إنهم أحفاد الرسول عليهِ الصلاة و السلام ..
هاجِر حسّت بتعب , أخذت الكِتاب الي بحضنها و مدّته عليه ..
هاجِر : هذا الكِتاب يتكلّم عن حياة الإمام الحُسين عليهِ السلام .. و أيضاً الظُلم الي وقع عليه و مقتله سلام الله عليه .. تقدر تاخذه و تقراه .. أما بالنسبة للإمام الحسن عليهِ السلام .. تقدر تبحث بالنت عن سيرته سلام الله عليه .. و بتلاقي مطلوبك .. و اذا لقيت أي نُقطة تبغى تفهمها اسئلني .. و إن شاء الله اقدر افيدك .. و الحين عن إذنك أخويي تعبت و ابغى ارتاح ليي شوي قبل آذان الفجر .. 
ميِلاد و هو يقلّب الكِتاب : خلاص بإذن الله نكمّل بُكرى ,, نفس الوقت .. 
هاجِر : على خير .. 
سكرّت الباب .. و قام صعد لغُرفته .. و بشغف راح يقرأ الكِتابْ ..  بباله يعيِد كلامها .. و يتفكّر ..!
..,,..
بمكَانْ ثَاني
آهاتْ تنزفر .. و أوجاع تندثر .. تِلمها هموم و ترجع تنثرها هموم .. 
الضَربْ وَ الجلد بالعِقال .. كانْ جزاها لأنها دافعت عن شرفها و شرف هاجِر .. 
لوّعها أبوها و هو يسب و يشتم .. و مرت ابوها تتفرّج و تتشمّت .. 
من بينْ الهم و الألم .. ناظرتها سُكينة .. و جت عيونها بعيون مرت ابوها و بقلبها صاحت ( حسبي الله وَ نِعم الوكيِل )
..
تتحسسّ جسدَها بوجعْ .. ما ظل مكَان ما ناله ضربْ .. بكتْ و بكتْ و بكتْ .. لحَد ما غفت عينها و ظل قلبها من الهم صَاحَي ..!

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يااااااااااااااااالله رووووووووووعه بجد*

*هاجر/ساره/ميلاد ماشاءالله عليهم خوش ناس*


*سكينه /مسكينه عورت قلبي بقووووووه*
*الله يعطيها على قد صبرها*

*هجيـــــــر/*
*كل عام وانتِ بالف خييير*
*ايامك سعيده غناتي*

*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*ربي يعطيكِ خير الدنيا والاخره*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق المهـــــــدي ابن الحسن عليهم السلام*

*دمتي كما انتِ بجمال روحكِ*

----------


## اعشق ابي

اشكرك 
باقي وااجد على الرواية ولا وصلنا لنصها ؟؟؟

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الغاليةَ
دمعة طِفلة
أبهجَ اللهُ قلبكِ و رزقكِ شفاعةَ الأطهار عليهم السلام 

أعشقُ أبي
بل الشُكَرُ لكِ عزيزتي ..
لا تخطّينا النصف .. و نحنُ الآن نسيرُ نحَوَ النهايةَ
بإذن الله ..

----------


## اعشق ابي

تسلمي غناتي 
ننتظرك

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

يسلموو خيتوو 
روايه في منتهى الروعه
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

سلمت يداكـِ على الإبداع ...
الأحداث مشوقة مرررررره ...
سارة وميلاد طيوبين وأعتقد ان ميلاد راح يوالي لأهل البيت عليهم السلام بفضل هاجر ..
وبعد ان ميلاد وهاجر في النهاية بيتزوجوا <<< مصدقة حالي .. ألفت رواية  :wink: 
وسكينه ياقلبي مسكينة تعور القلب ..

مشكورة غناتي يعطيكـِ الله ألف عافية ..
وكل عام وأنتي بألف خير ..

----------


## اعشق ابي

اين انتي ..؟؟

----------


## هجـــღـــير

شُكَراً لمُتابعتكنّ و توقعاتكنّ الجميلةَ 

معذرةً أخواتي .. 
أطلُب الإذن من قلوبكم الطاهِرةَ في التأخُرِ قليلاً
بإذن الله سأُدرِجُ الجزء غداً 
لأنني لم أكُمله ..

جزيِلُ الود لكم .. 

:)

----------


## أموله

ننتظـ:ـر بشوق كبير ~

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* الوووووووووووووووووو*

*وين الناس....؟؟؟*

*ناصفه حلاوه على النبي صلوات*

*كل عام وانتِ بالف خير*
*ايامكِ سعيده*

*حوائج مقضيه بحق المهدي ابن الحســــن عليهم السلام*


*هجيــــــــــــر... ويييييييييييييييينك هااااا*
*طولتي علينا بقووووه*


*تعاااااااااااالي ابسرعه لاااا اجي لك بيتكم الحين*

----------


## اعشق ابي

وين هجير 
اممممممممم وينش زعلتيني من متى كل يوم ادخل اقول يمكن اليوم يمكن ولا شي

----------


## هجـــღـــير

هدآني جيت << صباح الخير
 :embarrest: 
كِل عام و أنتم بالف خير جميعاً
متباااااااااااركينْ بمولد الحجّة ( عجَّل الله تعالى فرجهُ الشريف )
و جعلكم الله من أنصاره و زوّاره ..
عاده الله علينا و عليكم بصحة و عافية 
ما نسيتكم 
و أعتذر عالتأخير 
النفسية ما كانت تساعد اليومين الي طافوا
و اليوم قعدت أكتب ليي شويات 
علشــانكم
 :embarrest: 
اتابع ردودكم .. تسعدني مرّه ..
الله يسعد قلوبكم جميعاً دنيا و آخرة
..
و حبيت اقول ليكم يعنو
بصير احط الأجزاء في يومين في السبوع
فأي يومين تحبوا أحط فيهم ؟!
أختـــاروا 
 :wink:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

..,,..
بيوم ثاني ..
ما صحى إلاّ متأخر .. ففضّل ما يداوم.. 
كلّم السكرتير و بلّغه .. 
سبَح و وقف قِدام المرآية يقفل ازارير ثوبه .. و عيونه على الكِتاب
الي عليِها .. ما باقي شيء و يخلّصه .. و على الليل إن شاء الله
بيتكلم وياها عنّه .. باقي اشياء كثير ما عرفها لحد الآن ..
.. 
تحتْ بالصَالة 
خلود : وينه ؟ هو هِنا ؟
سارة : ما أدري .. انا توي قبل شوي صحيت .. انتي الله يهديك جايتني من صباح الله خير .. 
خلود : الله أكبر .. الساعة 12 صارت صُبح ؟!
سارة : ايه , بالنسبة لي ..
خلود : ترى بقوم اروح بيتنا .. و الغداء ما ابيه ..
سارة تضحك : أمزح شفيك .. 
خلود : إلاّ أمك و ابوك متى بيرجعون ؟
سارة : الله العالم .. جدتي تعبانة حيل .. و لازم يظلون جنبها لين تتعافى .. 
خلود : الله يعطيها العافية .. 
سارة : آمين ..
هاجر كانت بالمطبخ .. مِحتارة وش تطبخ .. خصوصاً إنّ عِند سارة ضيفة .. و لازم تسوّي شيء عدل .. 
فضلّت تنادي سارة و تسئلها وش تحب صديقتها .. 
راحت للصالة الي جالسين فيها سارة و خلود ..
هاجَر : سارة ممكن شوي ؟
سارة بإبتسامة : طيّب .. 
راحت هاجر للمطبخ ..
أما خلود فأستوقفتْ سارة .. 
خلود : هذي مو الخدامة الجديدة ؟
سارة : إلاّ
خلود :  خير اشوفها تناديك بإسمك ؟! 
سارة : طيّب وش فيها ؟
خلود بقسوة مخفيّة : تدرين أنا خدامتي لو تناديني بإسمي حاف .. انسيها إسمها ..
سارة ناظرت خلود بقهر من طريقتها و ببالها : سلطان الثاني .. 
سارة : وش هالتفكير .. لازم تناديني عمتّي لأنها بس خدّامة !! 
قالتها و راحت عنها .. أستفزتها طريقة خلود بالكلام .. تِود هاجر و ترتاح لهاجَر .. و هاجر بعينها أكبر من  كلمة خدّامة ..!
بالمطبخ ..
هاجَر : صديقتش وش اطبخ ليها ؟ بالعربي وش تحب ؟
سارة : شوفي خلود من مجانين الريجيم يعني لو تسوين سلطة لها بتشبعها .. 
هاجر : زين و انتين وش تبغي اسوي لش ؟
سارة : أي شي من إيدش آكله عادي  ( قالتها و ضحكت )
هاجر تضحك : شوف تقلد حجيي .. 
سارة : عيل ..
هاجر تضحك بقوة : عيل !! 
...,,...
رّتب شماغه على راسه .. و نزل .. سمع همسْ خفيف ..
خلود قاعدة تغنّي لبينما تنتظر سارة الي دخلت المطبخ و لا طلعت .. تأفف بداخله .. مو وقتها أبداً .. بس مجَبور لازم ينزل .. بيروح المسَجد ..
تنحنح .. و هي من سمعت صوته .. حسّت الدم وقف بعروقها ..
صارت تتلفت .. تشوف وين هو .. 
أمّا هو فكان واقف عالدرج .. بعيد .. ينتظر لبينما تتستّر و ينزل ..
نزل .. و بدون حتى لا يلتفت .. مرّ  .. بس أستوقفته ..
خلود بإرتباك واضح : كيفك ميلاد ؟!
ميِلاد و عيونه عالباب يبي يطلع يلحق المسجد : بخير أختي خلود الله يسلمك .. يالله في أمان الله ..
قالها و طلع .. 
أمّا هي فظلّت بخيبة أمل .. ما مداها حتى تتكلم .. و الي قهرها زود إنه ما طلّع فيها حتى .. 
طلعت سارة من المُطبخ ..
شافت خلود متغيّرة ملامحها .. 
سارة : خلود شفيك ؟
خلود و بعيونها بريق دموع  : ميلاد نزل و سلّم علي بدون ما يطالعني حتى .. سارة تعتقدين ميلاد مآخذ موقف مني ؟!
سارة : ما أعتقد , ميلاد ما يفكّر كِذا .. بالعكس متفهّم و ما هو من الأشخاص الي يحتقرون .. هدّي بالك و خلينا نقوم نصلّي ..
خلود : طيّب . 
هاجَر جهزّت شوي في الغداء و راحت تصلّي ..
بِكل خشَوْع وَ روْحانيّة .. وقفت .. تنَاجي المولى الكَريم ..
ترّدد آيات الطُهَر .. و تنحنَي بِمحرابْ الشُكَر .. 
خلّصت و جلستْ على مصلاّها .. تسئل الله يِحفظ المؤمنين و المؤمنات أهلها و يحفظ سُكينة .. و يهَدي ميِلاد وَ ينوّر بصيرته .. و يقدّرها تساعده .. و ختمّتها بدُعاء الفرج لصاحبِ العصرِ وَ الزمان عجَّل الله تعالى فرجهُ الشريف ..
مسكتْ التُربة بإيدها .. و مرّرتها على وجهها .. و هي تذكر الله سبحانه .. 
..,,..
بالقطيف ..
سُكينة ما طلعت من غُرفتها .. ظلّت حبيسة الهم و القهَر ..
جاءها جاسم و طقْ الباب .. 
من الطقة عرفت انه جاسم .. و بصوت مكسور قالت ..
سكينة بألم : إدخل جاسم ..
دخل .. وقف يناظرها مذهول .. يحق له .. براءة طفولة و يشوف جسد مهتوك الكرامة ..
أبتسمت له .. و مدّت إيدها .. سارع خطاه إليها و طب بحضنها ..
ضمتّه بِكل ما فيها .. و راحت تفرّغ بقايا الألم ..!
ترّدد بهمس : ( ليتك كِنت أكبر يا جاسم , ليتك كِنت لي سند و عونْ .. ليتك تقدر تحميني من أبويي و أمك الظالمة .. آآآه يا جاسم )
رفع راسه من حضنها .. و مسك إيدها .. 
جاسم : لا تصيحي , ما بخلّي ابويي يضربج ..
زادت اوجاعها كِلمته  ..
سكينة ببالها : انت يا جاسم انت يالطفل .. بتوقف بوجه الشيطان و بتمنعه يضربني ..!! 
..,,..
بالشمَال ..
تغدت هاجر بالمطبخ .. و سارة و خلود تغدوا بالصالةَ
أما ميلاد فتغدا بالمجلس .. و بعد ما خلّص غداه .. جلس يقرأ بالكتابْ ..
و بباله متعجّبْ : كيف كِنا نترضى على قاتِل سبط رسول الله صل الله عليهِ و سلم ؟!
..,,..
بعد الغداء ..
سارة طلبت من هاجر تقعد وياهم .. و هاجر مانعت بالبداية على أساس تآخذ راحتها مع صاحبتها .. بس سارة أصرّت .. 
خلود كانت متحسسّة من قعدة هاجر وياهم .. و تناظرها بنظرات إستقذار .. 
سارة لاحظتها .. و خافت هاجر تنتبه .. فتكلمت لعلّ خلود تلتفت ليها و تترك هاجر بحالها ..
سارة : أي خلود أنا ودي أروح السوق بهاليومين تجين معي ؟!
خلود : اجي معك .. وش وراي ..!!
سارة التفت لهاجر : هاجر وش رايك تجين معنَا ؟
هاجر مستحيّة : اني .. لا ما يحتاج ..
خلود مستنكرة دعوة سارة لهاجر و تناظر بسارة .. 
سارة : يالله وافقي .. بفرّجك على أسواقنا .. بشوف مثل اسواقكم و الا لا .. ( ضحكت و ضحكت وياها هاجر )
خلود و قاصدة تقللّ من إعتبار هاجر : ايه و بالمرّة تشيلين لنا الأكياس .. تنفعينا .. 
هاجر جرحتها الكِلمة .. و أنسحبت بهدوءْ .. 
سارة شبّت من داخل .. ودها تقوم تكفّخ خلود على هالكلام .. 
سارة بقهر : خلود ..
خلود : خير وش قلنا ؟ 
سارة : بطلّي كلام ماصخ .. 
خلود : وش ماصخ انتي بعد ؟ اقول ترى هي خدّامة مهما سويتي بتبقى خدّامة .. تخدمك و تخدم ضيوفك .. سواء خليتيها تناديك بإسمك او جلّستيها معك ..  و أنا ما طلبت غير إنها تقوم بشغلها .. 
سارة خلاص طاح وجهها .. و تمنّت الأرض تنشق و تبلعها .. لعنت بسرها روحها الف مرّه لأنها طلبت من هاجر تقعد وياهـا ..
هاجر كِل الكلام تسمعه .. حسّت بنار بصدرها .. البنية الي برى اهانتها .. و قلّلت من قيمتها .. مستحيل تسكت .. لازم تردها ..
و عكست طريقها و رجعت للصالة ..
أنتبهت سارة لهاجَر .. و قامت بتتكلم و تعتذر نيابة عن خلود ..
بس هاجر سبقتها بالكلام الي وجهته لخلود و هي تناظرها بنظرات قوّية و ثابتة ..
هاجَر بثبات : اسمعي يا أخت خلود .. اول شي اني ماني خدّامة بهالبيت و إن كان الي تشوفيه من شغلي  يِوحي بهالشيء .. ثانياً على إعتبار إني كنت خدّامة .. وش فيها يعني .. الخدّامة إنسانة حالها حالنا .. الفرق البسيط إنها إنسانة محتاجة و حِنا الله منعم علينا .. مالش أيّ حق تناظريها بدوّنية و تعامليها بإستقذار ولا تقلّلي من إعتبارها بأي شكل , من باب الإنسانية و الرّحمة على الأقل لو كان عِندش انسانية و رحمة ..اتركي عنش التجبّر و التكبّر .. لأنه لا بُدّ يوم من الأيام بينقلب هالجبورت و هالتكبر كِله عليش .. و تذكري إن الدُنيا ( كما تُدين تُدان ) .. 
قالتها و مشت شوي .. و رجعت وقفت .. و قالت 
هاجر : صح قبل لا أنسى .. شيلي أكياسش انتين .. منتين مكسرّة ..
خلود من الصدمة .. ما قدرت ترد بولا كِلمة .. 
أما سارة فكانت بداخلها فرحانه من رد هاجر .. و بنفس الوقت خايفة من ردة فعل خلود .. 
بس خلود ما تكلمت .. بكل هدوء أخذت اغراضها و طلعت .. 
هاجر لمّا سمعت صوت الباب .. رجعت و شافت سارة لحالها ..
هاجر : طلعت ؟!!!!
سارة تقرّبت من هاجر و بإبتسامة واسعة : أي طلعت .. 
هاجر : صديقتش زعلت و انتين شاقة حلقش الإبتسامة ؟
سارة : خلود غلطانة , مالها حق تزعل  ,  لقت من يوقفها عند حدّها و ينظّف مُخها من أفكارها الماصخة .. تدرين يا هاجر يوم عن يوم أرتاح لك أكثر و أودك أكثر ..
هاجر أستحت .. ( حييّة هالبنية خخخ )
أما ميلاد فسمع كِل شي .. و كان واقِف عالدرّج فرحان من رد هاجر .. مُعجبْ بقوتها و تفكيرها ..  تمنّى سِلطان سمع ردها .. لعلّ و عسى هو الثاني ينظف مخه ..
..,,..
بالليل ..
أنتظَر أولاد عمّه ينامون .. و بهَدوء نزل و توجّه لغُرفتها ..
خاف إنِها نست أو تكون تعبانة و نامتْ .. بس حمد ربَّه لما لقى نور الغُرفة شغّال ..
طق البابْ على خفيف .. و من الطقّة عرفت إنّه هو .. 
فتحتْ الباب شوي .. و قعدت .. و هو بدوره قعد .. 
أبتدا كلامه ..
ميلاد بحرج شديد : أختي هاجر اتمنى ما أكون مِزعجك بهالوقت .. خايف تكونين تعبانة و الا مشغولة و أنا معطّلك ؟!
هاجر : لا أخويي .. عادي .. يالله نبدأ .. 
ميلاد : البارح تكلّمنا عن عِدة أشياء .. و طلبت منك تحدّثيني شوي عن أحفاد الرسول صلى الله عليهِ و سلم .. و اعطيتني الكِتاب ( و سلاحه البُكاءْ ) و قريته كِله .. 
هاجر : وش إنطباعك عنّه ؟! 
ميلاد و هو يناظر بالكتاب الي بإيده : ما أكذب عليك يا أُخت هاجر إنه خلاني اراجع حِساباتي بأشياء ما كنت حاطها ببالي و لا كنت حاط ببالي إني بناقشها معك .. بس سبحان الله فتّح عيوني عليها .. و لقيت الجواب بنفس الكِتاب .. يزيد خّمار فاسق و فوق هذا كِله قاتل سبط رسول الله (ص) و نترضى عليه !!! ما راعى للرسول حُرمة
.. أعجبتني و أثرّت بروحي فوق ما تتصورين حِكمة و بلاغة و قوة و ثبات الإمام زين العابدين (ع) .. شهامة و إيثار و تضحية أصحاب الإمام .. و بالخصوص أخوه العباسْ (ع) .. عِشت جو روحاني ما أقدر انساه و أنا اقرأ هالكِتاب ..
هاجر : سلام الله عليهم أجمعين ..
ميلاد : أختي هاجر .. ابي اسئلك سؤال و اعذريني عليه .. 
هاجر : تفضّل 
ميلاد : عندكم زواج يُسمى بزواج ( المُتعة ) و تعتقدون بِحلّيته .. و أنا ما راح اناقشك على إنّه حلال أو حرام .. بس برأيك هل فيه رجّال يرضى يزوّج إخته زواج مُتعة ؟!
هاجر : زواج المُتعة حلال .. و علشان اكون صادقة ما أعرف عنه واجد .. أما جوابي على هل
يرضى و الا لا ؟ اقولك مِثل ما قال السيّد السستاني ( حفظه الله ) " مو كل جائز مقبول " .. 
ميلاد بإندماج : كيف يعني ؟!
هاجر : اضرب لك مِثال , بِمُجتمعاتنا بالغالب يكون فيه رفض لزواج البنت الصغيرة  بالسن برجل عِنده ثلاث زوجات أو رجل مُسن .. بس هو بالأساس جائز .. بس غير مقبول .. فهمتني ؟
ميلاد و بباله يعيد المثال : ايه فهمت ..
هاجر : و بعدين أنتم تحاجونا في زواج المُتعة .. و ما خليتوا زواج ما أخترعتوه .. و آخرها المسفار .. و المصياف .. الي لا يقبلها لا شرع و لا عقل ..!
ميلاد : اوافقك بهالنقطة .. و مو كِل الطائفة السُنيّة راضية عنها .. 
هاجر : من حقهم .. فتاوي مُخجلة .. 
سادت لحظات من السكوت .. يفكّر فيها ميلاد بنُقطة آخرى يناقشها فيها .. و هاجر تنتظر ..!
ميلاد و بسؤال يقطع هالصمت  : أختي هاجر كلميني عن المهدّي ؟!
تنهدّت بشَوْق .. و داعبتْ جفنها دمعةَ .. 
هاجر : المهدي المنتظر سلام الله عليه هو ابو القاسم محمد بن الحسن العسكري بن علي الهادي , ولد بسامراء النصف من شعبان .. ليه غيبتان .. غيبة صُغرى و غيبة كبرى .. ووردت أحاديث كثيرة عن الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليهِ و آلهِ و سلم تبشّر به سلام الله عليه .. و هو حيّ غائب .. عجَّل الله تعالى فرجهُ الشريف ..
ميلاد : قِلتي إنّ إسمه ( محمَّد بن الحسن ) و هذا يخالف قول الرسول (ص) و الي ذكر فيه قوله بإنّ ( يواطئُ إسمه إسمي و إسم ابيهِ إسم أبي ) فمعنى ذلك إنّ إسم المُنتظر هوَ ( محمَّد بن عبدالله ) و مو مِثل ما ذُكر عِندكم ؟!! ممكن تجاوبيني
هاجر حارت بهالسؤال .. و سبحانَ الله بقدرة قادر تذّكرت إنها سبق و قرأت في ( شبهات حولَ معتقد الشيعة في الإمام المهدّي عليهِ السلام ) .. 
و رّدت 
هاجر : الحديث الي ذكرته ورد بكتبكم بس ما ورد بِكُتبنا و زي ما هو معلوم عِند كبار عُلمائنا إنّ أحاديثكم ما تكون حجّة علينا و لا هي صحيحة عِندنا .. و هالحديث بالذات ورد بطرق مختلفة .. البعض ذكر عِبارة ( و إسم أبيه إسم ابي ) و البعض الآخر توّقف عِند ( يواطئ إسمي إسمه ) ..
 و حسب ما أتذّكر إنّي قرأت إن الأحاديث الي ورد فيها عبارة ( إسم ابيه إسمُ ابي ) كِلها تنتهي لراوي سيء الحُفظ .. بشهادة عُلماء من السنّة بعد .. مثل النسائي الي قال : " ليسَ بحافظ " و غيره واجد ..  و معروف إنّ مثل هالرواة ما تكون احاديثهم صحيحة و مأخوذ فيها .. للآخطاء الموجودة فيها .. و معقول نرمي بكل الأدلة الأخرى و نعوّل على رواية رواي سيء الحِفظ !!!!
ميلاد أقتنع بهالنقطة .. و أثرّت بنفسه .. ما كان يعتقد بمهدّي الشيعة .. مع إنّه قرأ عنه الشيء اليسير .. و الآن حسّ بروحه إنه مو مجرّد مُعتقد .. لا شيء أكبر .. 
و هو بينْ أفكاره .. كمّلت هاجر ..
هاجر : نوره .. بيوم ما طُفى نوره .. مِثل الشمس ينوّر الدنيا .. هذا مهدينا .. سلام الله عليه .. حاول بلحظة تختلي بنفسك غمّض عيونك و أستشعر وجوده .. تِلقاه سلام الله عليه .. بقلبك .. تدري أخويي .. 
ميلاد : وشو ؟!
هاجر : لو فيه إنسَان ودّه يعرف الشيعة على حق أم لا .. أسهل طريقة يناظر لحال الشيعة بكل مكان بهالعالم .. يناظر للظلم و الإضطهاد إلي يعانوه .. سلب و نهب .. إباحة دم و قتل .. أخذ حقوق .. كِل هذا لأنه شيعي موالي .. كِل هذا لأنه آمنْ بالرسول صلى الله عليهِ و آلهِ و سلّم .. و آمن بعترته .. كِل هذا لأنه لعن ظالمي أهل بيتِ النبي إلي قال فيهم الله في محُكم كتابهِ الكريم : ( إنِما يريدُ اللهُ لِيُذهبَ عنكم الرجس اهل البيتِ و يطهرّكم تطهيرا ) ..
أيِ إسلام و أي مذهب اليّ يهمّش أهل بيت رسوله .. و يجعل الحجّة بس في أصحابه ؟!!!
شوف العالم .. ما عندهم غير قالت عائشة و قال عُمر و قال ابن ابي قحافة ....الخ .. 
تركوا الأصل و المنبع و راحوا للفرع .. و ياليته فرع عدل ... إلا فرع اعوج ..
تركوا النور الي رضع من عِلم النبي صلى الله عليهِ و آلهِ و سلم .. و راحوا للـ روى عنّه .. و كذّب بروايته  ..!
طالعين لينا هالأيام بسالفة مُقاطعة الدِنمارك .. و هم أولى يقاطعوا أنفسهم .. لأنهم اول من اساءو للرسول (ص) .. و ياما روايات عندهم تتطاول على حرمته ..
بالعقل يعني .. الرسول قال : ( إنما بُعثتُ لأتمم مكارمَ الأخلاق ) يقوم يناقض قوله و يعبس في وجه كفيف ؟! 
و الأعظم كأنكم تقولوا إنّ القرآن كلامُ الله يناقض نفسه مِثل ما ذُكر في الآية الكريمة : ( و إنك لعلى خلق عظيم ) 
لا إله إلا الله  .. سُبحانك يارب
تكرهونا و تحقدوا علينا .. رافضة , عبيد قبور .. ما ظل شيء ما سميتونه فيه .. بس لأنّ فكّرنا بعقلنا .. أما أنتون فركضتوا ورى مشايخكم المتخبطين .. و رواياتهم الي تناقض نفسها .. فهمتوا القُرآن فِهم سطحي .. غفلتوا عن معانيه الدفينه .. الي لو شغلّتوا عقولكم شوي بس و تدّبرتوها .. أبصرتوا النور .. 
هاجر مِثل بركان و أنفجر .. و ميلاد يسمع كلامها بتأثر .. 
فِعلاً هم كِذا .. فِعلاً هم ما فكّروا بعقلهم .. فِعلاً في اشياء عندهم تناقض نفسها ..!
مذهبهم يناقض نفسه .. 
تذّكر مقولتها ذاك اليوم ..
" مذهب يناقضُ نفسهُ ألاولى أن يُترك , و مذهب يُثبت نفسهُ من كُتبِ مخالفيه أحقُ أن يُتبّع "
هاجر صاحت بدونْ إرادةَ .. دائماً دموعها تغلبها لمّا تحس بحاجة لمدد و عون مِنْ صاحب العصَر و الزمانْ عليهِ السلام .. لما تذكره .. تِحس بحرقة قلب .. 
سَادْ الصمتْ .. و استأذنت .. 
سكرّت الباب .. و قام تسوقه أفكاره و التخبّط الي يعيشه .. 
بهاللحظة .. 
تراجع سِلطان و صعد غُرفته .. كان نازِل .. و لمح باب هاجر يتسّكر و ميلاد جاي من جهته .. خالجه شك شيطاني ..!

ترّقبوني معَ أحداث أكثر تشويق 
 :wink:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياهلااااا وغلااااا هجيـــــــــر*

*وانتِ بصحه وسلامهـ غناتي*
*ايامكِ سعيده يارب*

*من العايدين السعيدين...*


*رووووووووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه*
*مسكينه سكينه بجد تعور قلبــــي*
*الله يفرج عنها وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب العالميـــــن*



*هاجر/ ايوووووووه يابنت عدددددددل زين تسوي في خلود*
*ساره/ احــــــــم احم على الحب حركاااات مع هاجر*
*ميلاد/ ماشاءالله عليه انسان رااااائع بجد*
*سلطان/ الله يستر على هاجر منه*



*هجيــــــــــر/ احسنتِ غناتي على هيك طرح*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـ غناتي*
*حوائج مقضيه بحق المــــهــديـ ابن الحسنـ عليهم السلام*



*غناتي على راحتك.... بس مو طولي علينا*
*ترى يمكن من الشوق اجي بيتكم ومادري ويش اسوي* 


*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن...*

----------


## هجـــღـــير

اهلاً بالغالية
دمعة طِفلة يتيمةَ 
الروعةَ مُتابعتك ..!
ههههه تعالي بيتنَا حيآش 
 بس لا تشلخيني ترى اصيح ><, 
أسعدَ الله قلبكِ دُنيا و آخرةَ 

بإذن الله ستكونُ الأجزاء 
يوم الأحد و الأربعاءْ من كُل أسبوع ..

----------


## اعشق ابي

واخيرا هجيره جتنا 
نستاش حوالي باسرع وقت انش تفيدينا 
سلطان وخلود ليقين على بعض كلهم حقد 
امن ميلاد وسارة يا حلاتهم ما كأنهم من داك النوع
احس ان هاجر بترتاح اخر شي والي بيريحها هو ميلاد 
نترقبكِ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*هجيــــــــــــر ....*
*وينك ...؟؟؟*

*ترى قريب بصير يوم جديد وبصير عليك غرامهـ جزء زياده ههههه*

*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح...*

----------


## اعشق ابي

حليك خمسة اجزاء هدية لانك طولتي >>>تصتضرف هههههه
بزيادة طولتيها سرعي

----------


## هجـــღـــير

حقكم ما بقول لا .. هههه
المعذرةَ مِنكم .. صارت عِندنا شوية ظروف طارئة 
توني بكتب جزء جديد الا هو جايني اتصال إنّ أختي
تولد .. و المطلوب اني اتكفّل بأولادها على ما تطلع بالسلامة
لذلك تلاقوني تأخرت بـ الجزء .. 
خصوصاً إن دخولي بسبب زحمة الأولاد و البيت 
قلّت .. 
بس ولا يهمكم .. نبديّ فيه قريب إن شاء الله 
و على يوم الأحد يكون في الصفحة هذي ..

اعذروني خواتي .. 

حفظكنّ المولى و أنار دربكُنّ

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

*هجـير ..* 
*من بعد قرائتي لـ [طفلتك وأحبك]*
*أعجبت بأسلوبكِ بالكتابه*
*بالفعل اسلوب معبر*
*وكتابة رائعه*
*اعجز بالفعل ان اعبر لكِ*
*فـ بعد أعجابي بـ طفلتك وأحبك*
*تسارعت خطواتي لارسالهـآ لـ [أبنة عمي,صديقتي]*
*وقد اعجبو بهـآ من بعدي*
*وبالأمس بينما كنت أتصفح المنتدى* 
*وقع نظري على قسم الروايات*
*ولم اتردد في فتحه*
*ورأيت هذه الروايه*
*<<~ الله لو تشوفيني سهرتي صارت عليها .. وكل شوي أضحك واخويي يقوول ضحكينا وياش بعدين يقول خبله ههههههههههه*
*هجيـر ..*
*أنـآ هنـآ متآبعة لكِ ..* 
*وقبل لآ أنسى ..* 
*الله يقوم أختش بالسـلآمه ..* 

*لكِ آرآئي*
*هآجر//ميلاد :أتوقع أنها بتحب ميلاد وميلاد بيحبها وبالنهايه بيستشيع وبيتزوجها*
*محمد: الندم بيعتصر قلبه بس في النهايه اتوقع يسوي شيء يحاول يرجع هاجر* 
*مريم: بصراحة عجبتني هالبنيه هههههههههههههه ومناقرتها ويا هاجر تذكرني بأختي هههههههههه*
*ام محمد: الله يصبرها على فراق بنتها بصراحه حزنت عليها*
*سكينه:ياقلبي عليها الله يرفع الظلم عنها ويعرف ابوها ان مرته تحت كل شيء ويستسمح منها*
*ساره:ياعمري على هالقلب أشوه انها مو مثل سلطان*
*سلطان:بصراحة هذا اني حقدت عليه من تفكيره* 
*خلود: هذي بعد ان شاء الله يعتدل تفكيرهاااااا احسها مغروره شوي بس مااتوقع تقدر تسوي شيء يحبب ميلاد لها بالعقل يعني الولد رافضهـآآآ وهي تلاحقه ..!*
*ابو سلطان//ام سلطان: أكرههم بالذات ام سلطان مسويه حالها قوية وهي ماعندها ماعند جدتي ههههههههههههه*

*الله يعينش خيتوو على اولاد اختش بالذات اذا شياطين هههههههه*
*وننتظرش..*

----------


## اعشق ابي

عدرناكِ هجيرتنا بس صارت الروايه ما لها طعم ننسى الي قريناه على ما تجيبي الجزء الجديد

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الغالية و الصديقة 
إيقاعات قلب 
أسَعدني ردش مرّه 
 :embarrest: 

و أبشرش أختي ولدت بالسَلامة 
و جابت " حُسين " 
 :wink: 
الله يسلمش و يخليش ..
و توقعاتش جِداً حِلوة ..
 :bigsmile: 
أولاد أختي 
شرَّ + شرَّ 
 :wacko: 

كَوْني بالقُربِ دوماً 
..

الغالية و العزيزةَ
اعشق أبي
لكِ الحق في الإستياء ..
تأخرتُ لأكثر مِنْ مرّة .. و لكَن الظروف قيّدتني
فكما أخبرتكنّ مُسبقاً إنني مُتكفلة 
بـ " ولدين " لا يكلاّن و لا يملاّن .. و همهم بالليل و النهار 
" معاندةِ الخالة و عصيانِ كلامها " 
 :wacko: 
و " منزل " يتطلّب مني إدارة ما أوكِل إليّ
من أموره ..
 :sad2: 

احاول قدرَ المُستطاع التواجد و الكِتابة 
و أبحثُ عن الوقتِ لأجلكم
..
لكِ ورودُ إعتذاري يا غالية 
 :embarrest: 
و تفضلوا الجديد ..

----------


## هجـــღـــير

...
بيوم ثاني ..
بالقطيف ..
العصر
ببيت أم محمَّد 
سوسن : ما دّقت عليكم هاجر ؟!
ام محمَّد بنبرة ألم ما فارقت صوتها : لا , قليل تتصل .. 
سوسن : غريبة !! المفروض تتصل كل يومين على الأقل .. خوب هي هنا في السعودية مو طالعة برى ..
ام محمَّد : الله العالم يا بنيتي .. علميني وش اخبار عمتّش أم خليل ؟
سوسن تنغفرت ( تضايقت ) : وش حالها بعد , داكي تشقح .. ما في الا صوتها يلعلع عليي طول النهار و الليل ..
أم محمَّد بحنيّة : الله يهديها و يصبرّش يا بنيتي .. إسمعي يا بتي , مهما سوّت فيش .. اصبري و برّيها .. 
سوسن : ابرّها و هي همها بس تهيني !!!
ام محمَّد : ايه , برّيها و عامليها بطيب و موّدة و إحسان .. تراها مره كبيرة .. اصبري عليها و على كلامها .. ومأجورة من الله على صبرش .. و علشان هالجهال بعد ..
سوسن : أمرش أماه .. نبرّها و الله يأجرنا و يصبرّنا .. إلاّ وينها مريوم ؟!
أم محمَّد : راحت بيت صديقتها بت أم كاظم ..
سوسن : أها .. ومحمَّد بعده في الشغل ؟!
ام محمَّد : لا رجع , داكو نايم ..
سوسن : الله يعطيه العافية 
...,,....
بالشِمال 
بُغرفة سارة ..
سارة تكلم خلود بالجوال ..
سارة : انا اهنتك ؟!!!
خلود : إيوه , سكوتك على إهانتها لي .. يُعتبر إهانة لي .. 
سارة : والله محدّ اهانها غيرك .. خلود اعترفي انك غلطانة .. 
خلود : ماني غلطانة , و هي خدّامة غصباً عنها و وقحة بعد ..
سارة عصبّت : خلود و بعدين ؟!! لا تشتمينها .. 
خلود : الله أكبر , ما ترضين عليها .. لحست مُخك ..!
سارة : محد لحس مُخي .. بس البنت ما سوّت لك شي ولا ضرتك .. انتي الي غلطتي عليها .. مهما انكرتي انتي بداخلك عارفة هالشيء ..
خلود : طيّب يا سارة .. خلّي الخدّامة تنفعك .. ( و سكرت )
سارة بقهر : اووف .. 
..,,..
بمكان آخر ..
سُلطان : هلا يبه .. وش اخباركم ووش اخبار جدّتي ؟ عسى طابت !
أبو سُلطان : كِلنا بخير .. و جدّتك وضعها مُستقر للحين و للهِ الحمد .. انتم شاخباركم ؟ وسارة ؟
سُلطان : كِلنا بخير و سارة بعد بخير  ..
ابو سُلطان : المهم انا بعد بُكرى راجع الشِمال .. 
سُلطان : بترجعون يعني خلاص ؟!
ابو سُلطان : امك بتجلس مع جدّتك .. برجع لحالي عِندي كم شغلة بالشرقية لازم اخلّصها .. المهم بدق عليك اول ما توصل الطيارة ..
سُلطان : طيّب ..
ابو سُلطان : يالله سلم لي على العيال .. في امان الله 
سلطان : في امان الكريم ..
سكّر .. و التفت لناحية الدرج .. ميلاد نازل .. 
سُلطان : كِل هذا نوم ؟! 
ميِلاد و هو يجلس عالكنبة : راحت علي نومة .. ( و كمّل و هو يتمغّط ) و احس بعد فيني نوم ..
سُلطان بنبرة غريبة : ليش ,  كِنت سهران ؟!
ميِلاد : أي والله .. سهران ..
سُلطان : وش الي مسهرّك ؟! 
ميِلاد : ابد , ما جاني نوم .. و جلست اراجع اوراق الشركة .. و افرفر بهالمواقع .. لين صكني النوم و نمت ..
سُلطان بباله :.. قال اراجع اوراق الشركة .. تراجعها بغرفة الخدّامة !! , والله إنك مو هيّن يا ميلاد .. تصطنع المثالية و الإلتزام و انت من جنبها ..
ميلاد : سُلطان ..
سُلطان انتبه : هلا 
ميلاد : اسئلك أنا ..
سُلطان : معليش سرحت ( و ضحك )
ميلاد ضحك : الله يعينك , اقولك اتصل عمّي ؟!
سُلطان : ايه توي سكرّت منه ..
ميلاد : وش اخبارهم ؟! وجدتي ؟!
سلطان : بخير و جدتي يقول وضعها مستقر .. و بيرجع بعد بُكرى عِنده اشغال بيقضيها ..
ميلاد بإبتسامة : على خير ان شاء الله ..
...,,...
هاجر بُغرفتها .. زهقانة .. 
هاجر : هالحزّة في بيتنا اشاهد او اتناقر ويا مريوم .. و الا اسولف ويا سكون .. ياعلي وحشوني .. و سكون ما سمعت صوتها من زمان .. ما أدري وش مسوية ويا الضبعة مرت ابوها .. الله يلطف بحالها يارب .. ( سكتت تفكر ثم قالت ) يا علي ويش اسوي .. الصالة و ما يمديني اطلع .. ممكن بأي لحظة يجي أحد .. و المُطبخ زهقت من مقابله .. و هالغُرفة تجيب المرض .. اووف .. خل اشوف ليي كِتاب و اقراه احسن .. 
مسكت كِتاب ( قصص من حياة الإمام الحُسين عليهِ السلام )
و غرقت في بحَر نوره .. سلام الله عليه .. 

..,,..
بالقطيف ..
بمجلس بيت أبو صالِح ..
صالح : ما اتصلت ليه انت ؟!
محمَّد : اتصلّ .. جواله مُغلق .. 
صالح : كان اتصلت على رقم بيته .. طاف شهرين .. المفروض هالشهر يجيبها ..
محمَّد : و انا اتصل فيه علشان كِده .. ( كمّل بندم )  آآه لو الأيام تِرجع .. ما أخذت منه فِلس و لا خليتها تروح .. لو بس لو .. 
صالح : ما تنفع " لو "  الحين .. الله يساعدها .. المهم انت حاول تتصل فيه لين يرد .. 
محمَّد : إن شاء الله .. خل ادق الحين اشوف ..
( طلّع جواله و دق رقمه )
محمَّد يطالع بمحمَّد : داهو يدق .. 
صالح : إن شاء الله يرد عليك ..
ردّ .. 
محمَّد : السلام عليكم
ابو سُلطان بنبرة جافة : و عليكم السلام ..
محمَّد : عارف طبعاً ليش متصل فيك ؟
ابو سُلطان : ايه عارف , و تطمن بجيبها بس أرجع لأني حالياً مسافر .. على الإسبوع الجاي بتكون عِندكم .. بس هااه ترى كِلها يومين و بنرجع .. 
محمَّد بباله إنّه ما يخليها ترجع : ايه .. يصير خير .. يالله مع السلامة
صالح : بيجيبها ؟!
محمَّد : على الإسبوع الجاي ..
صالح : بويشو تفكر فيه ؟!
محمَّد : إن دخلت هاجر بيتنا ما بتطلع مِنّه .. 
صالح : كيف يعني ؟!
محمَّد : كِنت جبان بالمرّة الأولى , طاوعته و طاوعتها و خليته ياخذها .. لكن و ربي هالمرّة إن ردت هاجر بإذن الله .. ما ترجع وياه .. لو على رقبتي ..
صالح : و الحلف الي حلفته لهاجر !! و السجن ؟!!!
محمَّد : الحلف .. مغفور بإذن الله .. و السجن شي استحقه .. بسبب طمعي و غبائي و تفريطي بأختي لهالحقير .. كِل الي يهمني ترجع هاجر لبيتنا ..  ارتاح من عذاب الضمير .. ابغى يعتقني الندم .. و بعدها ما يهمني أي شي .. خل يسوي الي يسويه ..
صالح : تعتقد هاجر بترضى ؟!
محمًَّد بحزم : إن طاوعتها قبل ما بطاوعها الحين .. و بترضى ..!
..,,..
بالشِمال .. 
خلود .. تفكّر و ببالها ..
خلود : صدق اني غبيّة , الحين أنا متزاعلة مع سارة و المفروض اتقرّب اكثرعلشان تساعدني اخلي ميلاد يحبني .. بالله الحين كيف بروح بيتهم و هي زعلانة مني !!  كان اعترفت اني غلطانة وش بخسر يعني .. اهم شي ميلاد .. يالله خل ّ بعدين اتصل فيها و اراضيها .. 
..,,..
بعد صلاة المغرب ..
اتصلت خلود لسارة و اعترفت بغلطها ..
و سارة طلبت من خلود .. تزورها .. وتقعد معاها .. 
و جات .. 
سارة : شوفي الحين وش زينك .. 
خلود : خلاص لا تذكريني , غلطت و اعتذرت ..
سارة : اعتذرتي لي .. مع إنّ المفروض تعتذرين لها ..
خلود : سارة اسمعيني صحيح اني اعترفت بغلطي و اعتذرت لك .. بس إسمحي لي ما أقدر اعتذر لهَا .. بداخلي ما أقدر ..
سارة : طيّب اوّصل لها إعتذارك بالنيابة ؟!
خلود : كِذا معليش .. 
سارة تضحك : يا بنت يا مغرورة .. 
خلود : وش اسوي ياربيه .. انا كِذا .. المُهم ميلاد هِنا ؟
سارة : و انتي كِلما جلستي معاي سئلتي عنه .. ايه هِنا 
خلود : نايم , يطالع التلفزيون , يآكل , و الا وش يسوي ؟!
سارة : ما ادري .. جالسة مِعك أنا .. مو معاه ..
خلود : سارة تكفين ساعديني اخلي ميلاد يحبني تكفين ..
سارة : بوسي يدّي
خلود : وجع , هذا الي ناقص 
سارة تضحك بقوة ..
خلود : اتركي عنك الضحك و يالله وش قلتي تساعديني ؟
سارة : والله ما أدري .. ماني مقتنعة بأفكارك و اقولها لك يا خلود .. خلّي نسبة الـ 99 % إنّ ميلاد ما راح يتحرّك فيه شي لك .. و الـ 1% يمكن يناظرك .. ميلاد يا خلود مو من النوع الي تغرّه كم حركة من الروايات .. لو كان اخوي سُلطان اوكي بقولك نسبة الـ 100% إنه بيركض وراك .. ( و ضحكت )
خلود : و انتي ما عِندك شغلة غير تحطميني .. و بعدين وش قلتي  اخوك سُلطان !!! .. آخر واحد أفكر فيه .. 
سارة تضحك : سبحان الله " اقطابٍ تشابه تنافر " ..
خلود بعصبية خفيفة  : و بعدين ؟!
سارة : طيّب , المطلوب مني ؟!
خلود : تساعديني .. موافقة ؟!
سارة : طيّب .. أمرنا لله .. وش بتسوين الحين ؟!
خلود : أول شي ابيك تشوفينه لي .. هو وينه فيه ؟! 
سارة : و بعدين ؟!
خلود : بقولك .. بس روحي شوفيه ..
سارة : طيّب ..
ميلاد جالس بالاب توب بالصالة  .. يتصفّح مواقع مختلفة .. لعُلماء و مشايخ من
الشيعة .. اسئلة كثير دارت بباله .. لقى إجاباتها بمواقعهم ..
و كانت عِنده نوعاً ما مُقنِعة ..
القت نظرة عليه سارة .. و رجعت لـ خلود ..
سارة : جالس بالصالة ..
خلود : طيّب .. حِلو .. 
سارة : وش بتسوين ..
قامت خلود و فصخت عباتها .. اسدلت شعرها البُني الغامق ..
و رتّبت ملابسها ..
خلود بإبتسامة واسعة : بخليه يشوفني نظرة شرعية ..
سارة هِنا فطست من الضحك ..
خلود : وجع , ليش تضحكين ؟!
سارة و هي لا زالت تضحك : آه يا قلبي .. نظرة شرعية ( و رجعت تضحك )
خلود : ايه وش فيها .. بسوي نفسي كأني ما أدري إنّه موجود بالصالة و بنزل كِذا .. و لا بُدّ بيلمحني .. و يُمكن يُعجب فيني و يحبني .. بطلة الرواية سوّت كِذا و البطل صار يفكّر فيها و حبها و تزوّجها .. بس طبعاً هي مو متعمّده مثلي .. 
سارة : بس خلود .. انتي متعمدّة !! ما يجوز .. 
خلود : لا يجوز .. انا اقول يجوز .. بحط بنيتي إنها نظرة شرعية .. المهم أنا بنزل أدعي لي تكفين ..
سارة : ما تبيني انزل معك ؟
خلود : لا , خلّك هِنا ... دقايق و برجع ..
سارة : انتبهي لا يشوفك سِلطان ..
خلود : هو هِنا ؟
سارة : لا بس ممكن يرجع بأي لحظة ..
خلود : طيّب .. ادعي لي اوكيه ..
طلعت و مشت لعِند الدرج .. أنتابتها رجفة خفيفة لفكرتها المجنونة .. نبضات قلبها .. قرع طبول ..!
غمضّت عيونها و شهقت و زفرت .. و أبتدت تنزل و هي تحاول تكون طبيعية .. تخفي الإرتباك و التوتر قد ما تقدر ..
أما هو فكان مُندمج معَ موضوع يقرآه ..
.. نزلت و وصلت لآخر الدرج .. تحاول تسيطر على رجفانها .. بس لو يلتفت على جنب شوي .. يشوفها .. 
بس ما ألتفت .. من شِدّة إندماجه مو حاس بلي حوله .. 
رجعت صعدت كم درجة .. و فكرّت بطريقة تلفت إنتباهه علشان يطالعها .. مالقت غير إنها تغنيّ و هي تنزل .. اكيد بيناظرها ..
و بالفِعل .. رجعت نزلت و هي تغني ..
سمعها و تلّفت .. و لقاهـا قِدام عينه .. 
أفتعلت كم حركة تِدل على أنها منصدمة و ما كانت تتوقع إنه موجود .. و صعدت بسرعة ..
أما هو فأول ما شافها .. انصدم .. و بسرعة غض بصره .. 
راحت ركض لغُرفة سارة ..
سارة : هاه وش صار ؟ 
خلود و هي تآخذ نفس : شافني شافني ..
سارة : وش سوى ؟!
خلود : المسكين انصدم .. 
سارة : ما قالك شيء ؟!
خلود : لا , اقولك انصدم .. اكيد من حلاي .. 
سارة : طيّب و الحين ؟!
خلود بإبتسامة واسعة : بنتظره يجي يصارحني بحُبه ..
سارة فيها ضِحكة و حابستها .. ما تبي تحسسّ خلود إنها تنتظر شيء مستحيل .. حاولت تحسسها قبل و ما أقتنعت .. بكيفها ..
خلود بإلحاح : سارة تكفين روحي للصالة .. يمكن يقولك شي ؟ و الا بس شوفي ملامحه كيف .. 
سارة : طيّب .. طيّب
ميلاد بعد ما شاف خلود .. ظل فترةَ مصدوم .. مع إنّه ما ناظرها لوقت طويل .. إلاّ إنه حاس بالذنب .. و مستغرب كيف بِنت غريبة و تتمشى بالبيت بدون سِتر .. و هي تدري إنّ فيه رِجال أجانب عنها ..
نزلت سارة .. تسوّي نفسها رايحة تشوف هاجر .. 
و خلود واقفة عِند الدرج .. تراقب ..
أستوقفها ميلاد .. و قال ..
ميلاد : سارة خلود معك ؟!
سارة بإرتباك : إيه .. 
ميلاد بلهجة حازمة شوي و جافة , مقهور من الموقف الي صار : 
سارة .. قولي لخلود إذا جاتك تخلي سِترها عليها .. تبي تِخلعه .. تِخلعه بغرفتك .. مو تِخلعه و تتمشى بالبيت و هي تدري إنّ فيه رِجال أجانب عنها .. ممكن بأي لحظة يطلع واحد بوجهها و تنحط بموقف يحرجها و يحرجه .. 
سارة ارتبكت زيادة و حسّت بالحرج من ميلاد لأنه صادق : ميلاد أنت تعرف ان خلود تتصرّف بعفوية .. مو قصدها ..
ميلاد بنفس اللهجة : فوضوية متسيّبة ما هي عفوية ..
خلود حسّت بنار شبّت بقلبها .. و العرق جلّل جبينها من الفشيلة ..
و علشان لا تسمع كلام يسمّها أكثر .. رجعت لغرفة سارة .. تجرّ اذيال الخيبة ..

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

الحمدلله على سلامة أختش غناتي 
.. 
بصراحة ميلاد طلع حرتي في خلود تستاااااااااااااااااااهل 
<< حاقده عليها  :toung: 
الله يعطيش العافيه
وننتظر الباقي لا تطوولي  :wink:

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

يعطيكِ العافية ...
والحمدلله على سلامت أختش ...
ننتظرش بفارغ الصبر ...

----------


## هجـــღـــير

الله يسلمكم و يخليكم لعينٍ ترجيكم 
سعيدة بإطلالتكم الحِلوة ..
غداً بإذن الله سأقوم بوضعِ الجُزء الجديد 
بهِ أحداث كثيرةَ مشوّقة .. 
فأنتظروني ..

----------


## اعشق ابي

الف مبروك لولا دت اختك 
واسعدني تواجدكِ وجزئكِ النوع ما قصير 

تمنايتنا لك بتقديم مشواركِ في نهج الحسين بن علي

----------


## ليلاس

تسلم أنامش

جميلة جدا 

يعطيش العافية

----------


## هجـــღـــير

سلّمكم المولى و آدامكم يا رائعاتْ

عصراً بإذن الله ( الأربعاء )

سأقومُ بوضعِ الجُزء الجديد و المشوّق ..

 :wink:

----------


## اعشق ابي

نحن بنتظاركِ

----------


## هجـــღـــير

صعدت سارة بسرعة .. تشوف خلود .. حاطة يدها على قلبها ..
دخلت و شافت خلود جالسة .. و الدموع تسولف على خدّها ..
سارة مُحرجة : خلود ..
خلود قاطعتها : ما يحتاج تقولين شيء يا سارة .. قلتيها و صدقتي .. ميلاد لا يُمكن يناظرني .. و الظاهر الأفضل اشيله من بالي .. 
سارة جلست جنبها : شيليه يا خلود .. و الله يرزقكْ بالأحسنْ .. زوج يحبك و يناظرك و يبيك .. 
خلود أكتفت بإبتسامة ألم ..!
..,,..
بمنتصف الليل ..
أنتظر يعمّ الهدوء بالبيت .. و نزل .. كالعادة .. 
و معاه شخص ينتظر .. سُلطان .. الي اصرّ يعرف
سالفة ميلاد معَ هاجر ..!
أنتظر ميلاد يروح لغرفة هاجر .. و طل ..
لقى ميلاد قاعد جنب غرفتها و يتكلم  .. هِنا صار وجهه علامة تعجّب ..!
سُلطان بباله : جالس جنب غُرفتها و يكلّم نفسه ؟!!! وش الي قاعد يصير .. 
ما قدر يسمع شيء مِنْ كلام ميلاد .. ولا يقدر يتقرّب أكثر علشان يسمع .. ممكن يحس فيه ميلاد .. 
ففضّل ينسحب بهدَوء .. مع علامات تعجبّه ..
...,,,...
اليوم التآلي ..
الظهَر 
عالغداء ببيت أم محمَّد ..
محمَّد بإبتسامة : أبشرّكم هاجر بتجي على الإسبوع الجاي
مريم بفرحة : صحيح ؟!!
ام محمَّد بنبرة شوق : الله يبشرّك بالخير ياولدي .. هي الي قالت لك ؟ّ!
محمَّد : إيه ..
داعبت جِفن أم محمَّد دمعة .. راحت تسولف الشوق ..
أم محمَّد بدموع ما قدرت تمنعها و صارت تمسحها بمشمرها  :
 وحشتني بنيتي .. 
محمَّد بنبرة حانية : كِلنا أشتقنا ليها .. إن شاء الله بترجع بالسلامة .. ولا بتفقديها مرّه فانية ..
أم محمَّد بإستغراب : إيلاويش .. بتسكن في الديرة يعني ؟!
محمَّد بإبتسامة : إذا جت بتعرفوا .. ( و رجع يتغدا )
و مريم و أم محمَّد يتبادلوا النظرات .. مستغربين ..
...,,...
ببيت أبو سكينة 
أم جاسم تتكلّم في التلفون ..
أم جاسم : رجال و النعم فيه .. لا لا باكلم أبوها اليوم و بارد عليش .. زين , الله يحفظش غناتي مع السلامة ..
أبوسكينة و هو يشرب معسله  : بويشو بتكلميني ؟!
أم جاسم بإبتسامة شيطانية واسعة : سكينة جاها خاطب ..
أبوسكينة ترك المعسّل من إيده : منهو ؟!
أم جاسم بحماس : حمي أختي أم سليمان .. أبو شاكر .. 
أبوسكينة: بس هذا كبير و معرّس ..
أم جاسم : و بتك كبيرة .. و نسوانه الثنتين طلّقهم ..
( أم جاسم خافت أبو سكينة يرفض .. و قامت تبث سمومها )
أم جاسم بنبرة شيطانية : أبو شاكر رجال الله منعم عليه .. و مريض و عقيم .. يعني بعد عُمرٍ طويل .. لو مات كِل خيره بيروح لـبتك سكنوه .. و غير كِده بتك احس اذا ما عرّسناها بتخلي راسنا بالأرض .. كفاية سوالفها الي راحت .. 
أم جاسم دّقت على الوتر الحسّاس لأبو سكينة .. خصوصاً إنه على قد حاله .. و هالخاطب بمثابة كنز طاح من السماء .. 
ابو سكينة : خلاص قومي كلمي سكنوه
أم جاسم : معَ إنها بتآخذه غصباً عنها بس باقوم اكلمها .. 
( و قامت )
..,,..
بُغرفتها .. ويا الألم و الذكرى .. 
ذِكرى هاجر .. هذا الي بقى ليها .. 
تعتب بداخلها عليها .. 
سكينة ببالها : نسيتيني يا هاجر .. من سافرتي ما سئلتي عني .. ما سئلتي عن صديقتج و أختج سكينة .. ما سئلتي كم جرح بغيابج صابها .. ما تدري إني احتاجج جنبي .. 
قطع عليها حبل العتاب .. دخلة مرت أبوها أم جاسم ..
غصباً عنها رجفت أوصالها .. تحس من تدخل عليها .. يعني إنّ فيه مُصيبة ثانية .. بتنضاف لرصيد المصايب الي صابتها من وراهـا ..
ام جاسم : اسمعي ترى اليوم جاينش خاطب ..
سكينة بصدمة : خاطب !!
أم جاسم : ايه .. يحق لج تنصدمي و الا من يبغى وحدة زيج ..
سكينة بقهر ممزوج بخوف : منهو الخاطب ؟!
أم جاسم : أبو شاكر .. حمي اختي ..
سكينة : أبو شاكر !! متزوج ؟!!
أم جاسم :مطلّق مرتين .. ما عنده أولاد .. بس غني و بيعيّش عيشة تحلمي فيها .. بيطلعنا من هالفقر .. عالعموم أني ماني جاية آخذ رايج .. بس علشان يصير عِندج خبر
سكينة بقهر : و من قالج إني بوافق !!
أم جاسم : نعم ما سمعت عيدي .. بتآخذيه غصباً عليج مو بكفيج .. و إن عندّتي .. باخلي ابوج يتفاهم وياج عدل .. ( تقصد بالعقال )
سكينة : قلت لج ما بآخذه .. و إذا مرّه مُصرّة خذيه أنتين .. 
أم جاسم : ياليت بس مالت على حظي الي طيحني بأبوج .. جهزي عُمرج .. بكرى جاي الرجال ..
سكينة بصرخة : قِلت لج ماني ماخذتنه تفهمي .. 
أم جاسم عصّبت : اراويج ..
( و قامت تعيّط على أبو سكينة .. الي ترك معسله و جاء يركض من سمع صوت أم جاسم تناديه )
غمرها الخوف .. و أستيقنت بـ الموت .. 
أبو سكينة  بنظرات حادة : وش صاير ؟!
أم جاسم : شوف بتك .. تقول ما تبغى ابو شاكر .. الظاهر ما شبعت من سوالفها .. تبغى تفضحنا بخياسها .. 
سكينة : كذابة ..
أم جاسم بشهقة : اني كذابة ؟! , إيه لأني كاشفتنج ..
ابو سكينة بصرخة هزّت جِدران البيت : سكنوه .. 
تقرّب مِنها .. و مسكها من شعرهـا .. 
سكينة : آآآه شعري ..
أبو سكينة بعصبية : لا ترفعي صوتج على خالتج مره فانية .. و أبو شاكر بتآخذيه غصباً عنج .. سااامعة 
سكينة ملّت روحها الذّل و الظلم .. و حسّت الدم بعروقها يثور ..
و ثارت .. 
سكينة : مااااااني ماخذتنه .. اضربني .. اذبحني .. ما يهمني .. ما بآخذه ..
أبو سكينة  وصل حدّه .. رماها بقوة .. و تناول العصا من إيد أم جاسم إلي كانت مجهزّتنها .. 
أنهال عليها بالضرب و الشتم .. و سكينة تتأوه ..
أم جاسم تتشمت كالعادةَ ..
سمع الصِراخ جاسم الصغير .. و هرع لغرفة خيته الحنونة سكينة ..
فجعه منظر ابوه و هو ينهآل بالضرب على إخته .. و أمه واقفة بدون حراك ..
جاسم و هو يمسك مشمر أمه : أماه .. وقفي ابويي لا  تخليه يضرب سكينة 
أم جاسم : ماما , سكينة سوّت غلط  و البابا يضربها علشان لا تعيده ..
قهر براءته وقفة أمه .. و ركض لأبوه .. يحاول بجسمه النحيل يوقفه ..
أبو سكينة بصراخ : جاسم تبااااعد
جاسم : مـانا .. لا تضربها ..
أبو سكينة بصرخة أقوى و هو يدز جاسم بعيد عن مكان أخته  : قِلت لك تباااعد 
عوّرته الدزة .. 
أم جاسم  : جاسم تعال .. 
سكينة من بين الضرب .. تسمع توّسلات جاسم لأبوه .. و تتقطّع بداخلها .. مِثل ما العصا تقطّع جسمها .. 
جاسم مُصرّ إلاّ يخلي ابوه يتوقف عن ضرب سكينة ..
و أبوه يضرب سكينة .. بالعصا .. ضربات تفتت الصخر ..
وقف قدامه .. و بلا وعي من أبوه جت الضربة على راسه ..
أم جاسم منفجعة : لااااااااااا ولدي ..
( و ركضت ليه ) 
أما أبو جاسم فوقف مدهوش .. يحاول يستوعب الي صار .. هذا ولده جاسم على الأرض .. و جنبه دمّه ..
أما سكينة من بين الألم صرخت صرخة .. و تقرّبت لجاسم و أحتضنته .. 
شافت الألم لحالها بعيونه .. 
أم جاسم بدموع و صراخ تكلم ابو سكينة  : وش فيك واقف روووح جيب الأسعاااف .. ويلي وووووولدي
ركض أبو سكينة لبرى .. 
سكينة بدموع ممزوجة بدم : جاسم .. حبيبي جاسم
أم جاسم تحاول توّقف سيل الدم بمشمرها .. و هي تولول .. 
سكينة تمسح عن وجهه الدم .. و تناديه ..
و بلحظة حسّته يجهض بقايا روحه بحضنها  .. إيده بإيدها .. و كأنه يقول 
( وفيت بالوعد يا خيّة )
و صرخت صرخة .. 
سكينة : لااااااااااااااااااا
..,,..
بالشمَال ..
خلّصت غسال مواعين الغداء .. و قعدت .. ترتاح ليها شوي ..
حسّت بنخزة في قلبُها .. و أنشغل بالها .. و هي ترّدد 
" خير اللهم إجعله خير "
هاجر ببالها : ودّي اكلم أهلي .. اسئل عن أحوالهم .. بس صُعبة اني اروح ادق  .. و سارة ركبت فوق .. ياربَّ إحفظ المؤمنين و المؤمنات و أهلي و حبايبي ياربَّ ..
..,,..
وصلت سيارة الإسعاف .. ضجة الحِزن و الألم .. ممزوجة
بضجة الناس .. 
الكِل يتسائل .. الكِل يستفهم ..
و الجثة الي طلّعوها .. أخرستهم ..!
..,,..
ببيت أم محمَّد 
سمعوا صوت سيارة الإسعاف .. 
أم محمَّد و هي تهرع للباب : ياعلي .. ويش صاير .. 
مريم مختلعة و تِلحق أمها ..
طلع محمَّد من غرفته .. و هو يتسائل ..
أم محمَّد : سيارة إسعاف واقفة قِدام بيت ابو سكينة .. ياعلي ..
محمَّد أختلع و طلع يشوف وش صاير ..
مريم بخوف : ليكون سكينة ابوها سوى فيها شي ..
أم محمَّد : ياعلي .. الله يلطف بحالها ..
...,,...
سكينة ما عاد فيها قوةَ .. طاحت بزاوية تنتحب ..
جنبها أم جاسم الي تصرخ بجَنون على ولدها .. و جنبها بعض الجارات يواسوها و يهدّوها ..
أما ابو جاسم فلحق ولده .. تسبقه دموعه .. و ندمه .. و صحوة ضمير ..!
و بالمستشفى جاه الخَبر .. 
" عظم الله أجرك " 
رجع البيت يجرّ أذيال المُصيبة .. الي جناها بإيده .. 
وقف و هو يطالع إيده .. هالإيد أنزلت ويلات و حسرات بـ بنته سكينة .. الي من وعت ما عرفت غير لغة الضرب و الإهانة .. بدون حتى ما يسمح لها تدافع عن نفسها .. 
هالإيد قضت على براءة جاسم .. و ذنبه إنه حاول يصحّي ضمير .. ماااااات ..!
طاح على الأرض .. ينتحب .. و هو ماسك إيده .. 
أبو سكينة بصراخ و نحيب  : وش سويت أنا .. قتلت أولادي ..بلا ذنب .. بلا ذنب ..  بلا ذنب .. وش اسوي فيج يا إيد .. احرقج و الا اقطعج
توّجه للمطبخ .. و تناول سكين .. و همّ بقطع إيده .. 
و بقلب ما حوى غير الهم .. مسكت إيده الي فيها السكين ..
ناظرها .. 
عيونها بعيونه .. همّت بالكلام .. لكنه سبقها .. 
أبو سكينة بقمة الضعف و الندم : اتركيني يا بتي .. بقطعها .. بقطع هالإيد الي ذلتش بليل و نهار .. هالإيد الي قتلت جاسم .. اتركيني ..
سكينة بـألم : لا .. لو كان فيه شي يستحق القطع فهو قلبك .. مو إيدك ..!! إيدك الي تتلقى أوامرها من قلبك الحجر .. تتلقى الضرب و المهانة و الذل لي .. و القتل لـ جاسم .. ( و رجعت تنتحب )
أبو سكينة زادت دموعه .. 
سكينة : أيّ دموع تغسل ألمنا .. و أي دموع الي ترّجع كرامتنا .. و أي دموع الي ترّجع شرفنا يابويي .. الدموع ما تسوي شيء .. إن كانت علامة ندم و صحوة ضمير .. فهالإثنين فات وقتهم .. و لا عاد ليهم أي قيمة .. 
قالتها و طلعت .. و بقى يتجرّع غصص عذاب .. يستحقه ..!
..,,..
وصل الخبر لبيت أم محمَّد .. من محمَّد ..
ام محمَّد و إيدها على راسها : ياعلي ياعلي قتل ولده .. 
مريم صاحت .. متألمة لبراءة جاسم .. و تفكّر بحال سكينة .. 
محمَّد : لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ..
..,,..
بالشِمال ..
هاجر تبغى تتصل على أهلها .. تتطمّن عليهم .. بس تحتاج سارة تساعدها .. على الأقل تجيب ليها التلفون .. لأنها ما تقدر بكل بساطة تروح تكلّم بالصالة .. 
قرّرت تركب ليها غُرفتها .. و ركبت ..
وقفت مِحتارة .. أي غرفة غُرفتها .. مشكلة ..!
قعدت تعقّر .. و هي تضحك على روحها .. و جاء رقم عشرة على الباب إلي على إيدها اليمين ..
و توكلت على الله .. و طقّت الباب ..
هاجر و هي  تطق : سارة ..
مرّت ثواني .. ما جاها صوت .. خافت تكون نيمة ..
من ورى الباب .. سمعها .. و هي تنادي .. و تطق .. مفتشل و مبتسم ..  يدري إنها تبغى سارة .. بس غلطت بالغُرفة ..
يخاف يفتح الباب و تختلع ..
تنحنح .. بس جت نحنحته مع صوت طقة هاجر .. فما سمعته ..
و فتح الباب .. 
هاجر .. أختلعت .. و لا إرادياً ركضت تحت من الخلعة ..
مسكينة تبهدلت ..
أمّا هو .. فوقف مفتشل و يضحك .. حتى ما مداه يقول ليها إن الغُرفة الثانية هي غرفة سارة ..
ظل فترة يتأمّل الدرج .. يِحس بشيء داخله لهالإنسانة .. وشو ما يدري .. شيء عجز لا يفهمه ..
هاجر ركضت لغرفتها و سكرت الباب عليها .. و هي تتنفس بقوة من الركض و قلبها يدق كأنه طبلة مِنْ الخلعة ..
هاجر تعاتب نفسها : غبية اني .. خبلة .. ليتني ما ركبت .. ياعلي تفشّلت .. ( شوي و بتصيح )
ميلاد راح لغرفة سارة .. طق الباب و طلب منها تنزل لهاجر ..
و نزلت .. 
طقّت بابها .. 
سارة : هاجر ..
هاجر سمعتها و فتحت الباب على طول ..
هاجر : تفضلي 
سارة : يقول ميلاد إنك تبيني ..
هاجر : إيه .. بغيتش ده .. قصدي اني ابغى اكلم أهلي فبغيتش تجيبي ليي التلفون ..
سارة تضحك : طيّب وش فيك كِذا مختبصة .. 
هاجر : هاا , لا ماني مختبصة و لا شي ..
سارة : طيّب تعالي معاي.. مافي أحد بالصالة ..
..,,..
عطتها التلفون .. و دّقت رقم بيتهم .. طوّل بالرنين ..
و انشغل بالها .. بالعادة هالحزة .. حتى لو أمها طلعت  مريموه موجودة .. معقولة طالعة .. و الا يمكن نيمة ..
و هي بين تساؤلاتها .. رفعه .. أخوها محمَّد .. 
محمَّد : آلو ..
هاجر بحنين جارف : هلا محمَّد 
محمَّد بفرحة ممزوجة بخجل من اخته و الي سواه فيها : هلا هلا بخيتي هاجر ..
هاجر : وش اخبارك ياخويي ؟ و وش اخبار أمي و مريم و سوسن و أولاده .. 
محمَّد : أنا بخير و لله الحمد .. و امي و مريم و كلهم بخير .. ( كمّل بألم )  انتين وش اخبارج يا خيّة ؟
هاجر بنبرة عتب : اني بخير و للهِ الحمَد .. من جيت هِنا ما دقيت سئلت عني .. ما استاهل منك سؤال ؟!!!
محمَّد : لا والله .. تستاهلي روح أخوج .. بس خجلي من الي سويته فيج منعني .. من رحتي و انا اسير الندم .. لا ليلي ليل .. و لا نهاري نهار .. من كثر همي .. بغت امي تكتشف السالفة ..
هاجر بإندفاع  : لا يا محمَّد إلا أمي .. ما أبغاها تدري .. حذاري تبيّن ليها شيء .. وينها هي ؟!
محمَّد : إن شاء الله .. طلعت ويا مريم ..  ترى ابو سُلطان بيرجع من السفر و بيجيبج الديرة ..
هاجر : وش درّاك ؟ كلمته ؟!
محمَّد : إيه .. الكِل مشتاق لج .. 
هاجر بدموع : و اني بعد .. قبل لا اسكر بسئلك محمَّد ما تدري عن سكينة وش اخبارها ؟! 
محمَّد أنعصر قلبه .. سكينة ليها الله الحين .. بس ما حب يقول لأخته بالمصيبة الي حلّت على سكينة .. يدري صديقتها الروح بالروح .. و بتتألم .. و كفاية عليها ألم غربتها و خِذلان اخوها ..
محمَّد : سكينة حسب علمي بخير .. تجي تزور امج و اختج من فترة لفترة و تسئل عنج واجد .. 
هاجر : بعد ما عمري ما تقصّر .. يالله خوك باسكر .. سلم ليي على امي و خواتي .. 
محمَّد : يوصل إن شاء الله ..
هاجر: يالله في امان الله 
محمَّد : ربي يحفظج يالغالية .. 
..,,..
بالليل ..
ببيت ابو سكينة ..
سواد خيّم .. و دموع نصبت عزاء .. لبراءة أُجهِضتْ ..
سكينة بإيدها صورة جاسم .. تتأمله .. تكلمه .. تعاتبه .. 
و أم جاسم .. ماليها حال .. قاعدة .. تناظر في الفراغ .. و عيونها تجري دموع .. 
و أبو سكينة .. مع صحوة ضميره .. يراجع و يحاسب نفسه .. يشهق بألم ما بين كِل ذِكرى .. لجاسم ..!
..,,..
بيوم ثاني ..
رجع أبو سُلطان من سوْريا ..
و أجتمعوا سارة و ميلاد لإستقباله...
أما سُلطان فأتجه للمطار لإستقباله ..
وصلوا البيت ..
سارة و هي تبوس راس ابوها  : الحمَدلله على سلامتك يبه .. وحشتونا 
ابو سُلطان : الله يسلمك يا بنيتي .. انتم اكثر يالغالية ..
ميلاد و هو يبوس راس عمه : الحمَدلله على سلامتك يا عم .. 
ابو سُلطان : يسلّم عُمرك ياولدي .. 
سُلطان : نوّر البيت بوجودك يبه .
ابو سُلطان : منوّر بوجود ياولدي ..
سارة : وش اخبارها جدتي .. عساها طابت ؟
ابو سُلطان : الحمدلله وضعها مُستقر .. 
الكل : الحمدلله ..
..,,..
هاجر كانت تراقب من المطبخ .. و ببالها " رجع ابو حديجان " 
..,,..
بالقطيف ..
أنحطّت فاتحة الطِفل جاسم .. و أتوافد الناس من الجيران و المعارف و اهل الخير لحضورها .. 
..,,..
مرّ إسبوع .. على جيّة ابو سُلطان .. و حان اليوم الي توّدع فيه هاجر الغُربة لِمدة ثلاثة أيام بس .. بأمر من ابو سُلطان .. مُدّة قليلة ما تمنتّها هاجر .. بس على قولتها 
"عصفور في اليد و لا عشرة على الشجرة " .. 
ميلاد حسّ قلبه متألم لروحة هاجر .. الي رفض ابو سُلطان يعلمهم بسببها .. و برّرها على إنها شوية إجراءات لازم يسويها لهاجر .. و ثلاثة أيام و بيرجعوا إن شاء الله ..
سارة : بشتاق لك ..
هاجر : واني بعد .. بس يالله كِلها فلافة ايام و اني راجعة ان شاء الله .. لزقة ( تضحك )
سارة ضحكت و حضنت هاجر و باستها ..
فرحت هاجر .. و ضمتها بحرارة .. 
..,,..
بنفس اليوم .. 
بالقطيف ..
ببيت أم محمَّد 
الكِل فرحان و مستانس .. هاجر بعد غياب شهرين و نص .. راجعة 
شمعة البيت و فرحته .. راجعة .. 
أم محمَّد بخرّت البيت .. و مريم ساعدت أمها في سواي الورق العنب .. تعرف هاجر تموت فيه .. 
معَ إنّ باقي ساعة على ما تِوصل إلاّ أنهم وقفوا عِدال الباب ينتظروها .. يتأمّلوا طيفها و هي تدخل عليهم .. 
سوسن تكلم أمها الي قاعدة جنب الباب تترّقب : أماه قومي ندخل , الحين ان شاء الله بتجي  .. حرّ هِنا .. 
أم محمَّد بلهفة و دموع  : لا خليني قاعدة هِنا .. ابغى من تدخل آخذها بحضني .. دخلي انتين و اولادج لا يحترّوا ..
..,,..
بالطائرة ..
هاجر تِحسْ بفرح .. اخيراً بتشوف أهلها .. بتشوف سكينة .. بتشوف ديرتها .. حبيبتها ..
وصلوا بالسَلامة ..
بإنتظارهم أخوها محمَّد معَ ولد خالتها صالح ..
شافتهم من بعيد .. جرت دموعها .. ودها تركض .. تروح لأخوها .. تحضنه .. تترّجاه ما يخلي أبو سُلطان يرّجعها لـ ديرته .. كرهتها .. ملّتها .. تبغى تقعد هِنا .. بجنبهم .. بديرتها .. 
محمَّد من شافهم تهلّل وجهه .. و صالح مبتسم .. بس مقهور بداخله و يحس وده يطيح على ابوسُلطان .. ينتفه تنتف ..
محمَّد و هو يسلّم على أبو سُلطان بدون نفس : الحمَدلله على السلامة
ابو سُلطان بنبرة جافة : الله يسلمك ..
أمّا صالح فأستخسر يتحمّد ليه بالسلامة .. فسكت و أكتفى بنظرات حارة وجهها له .. لاحظها ابو سُلطان بس حقره ..
توّجهوا للبيت .. هاجر و محمَّد و صالح .. اما ابو سُلطان توّجه لأحد رجال الأعمال .. من أصحابه بالدمام ..
..,,..
ببيت أم محمَّد ..
أم محمَّد لا زالت قاعدة جنب الباب .. سمعت صوت سيارة محمَّد .. و قفت على طول و فتحت الباب تشوف .. و شافتها .. 
دمعّت عيونها .. و تفاسحت .. تتنظرها تدخل و تضمها .. 
هاجر تمشي بخطوات بطيئة .. تتأمل كِل شيء بحنين  .. حيّهم .. بيوت جيرانهم .. بيت سكينة .. بيتهم .. 
دخلت .. 
شافت أمها تتنظرها .. و عيونها تحكي شوقها ليها .. و ألم غيابها عنها .. 
ما قدّرت تتحمّل .. صاحت و ركضت لحضن أمها .. 
هاجر و هي تصيح : وحشتيني يالغالية .. وحشتيني أمااااااه .. 
أم محمَّد و هي تصيح و تبوس في هاجر : اشتقت لج ياغناتي .. هان عليج تروحي و تخليني .. 
طلعوا مريم و سوسن .. تسبقهم دموع الشوق .. 
هاجر أنتبهت ليهم .. و ركضت تحضنهم ..
سوسن و هي تحضن هاجر : الحمَدلله على سلامتج يالغالية .. وحشتيناا
هاجر : الله يسلمج .. انتون اكثر .. ياعلي ( و زادت صياح )
مريم بدموع : تي خلاص له .. خلوني بحضنها .. 
هاجر : مريموه .. ( و حضنتها )
مريم تصيح بحضن هاجر : يافيلة رحتي و خليتيني لحالي .. ضيعتيني ..
هاجر : يا فارة .. اني الي ضعت بدونج .. 
محمَّد يشاهد المنظر .. و يتألم .. هو السبب ..!
..,,..
بعد فترة ..
قعدوا في المجلس ..
هاجر بحضنها إبراهيم ود ختها : يبغى ليي اروح لسكون .. مشتاقة ليها مرّه .. 
الكِل ساكت و ملامحهم توحي بِحزن .. لاحظته هاجر و أستفهمت ..
هاجر : وش فيكم ؟!
ساكتين .. 
هاجر : سكينة فيها شيء ؟
بعد ساكتين ..
هاجر : أكلمكم اني ..
أم محمَّد : سكينة مافيها الا العافية .. لكن اخوها جاسم ..
هاجر بخوف توّسد داخلها : وش فيه جاسم ؟!
أم محمَّد : عطاج عُمره ..
هاجر بشهقة قوية : ياعلي .. 
دمعّت عيونها .. 
جاسم روح سكينة .. ما يصبرّها على الضيم و القهر الا هو .. ما يسكّن جروحها بعتمة الليل الا هو .. ما يشبع جوعها من بعد طول حِرمان إلا هو .. هو الحنون عليها .. هو الأبو و الأم و الأخ .. و كل شي بحياتها .. 
هاجر قامت و دموعها تسبقها .. ناوية تروح لسكينة ..
أم محمَّد : على وين يا بتي ؟
هاجر: باروح لسكينة .. ما أقدر اقعد .. لازم اشوفها ..
سوسن : زين استني للعصر روحي .. 
هاجر : لا .. الحين باروح .. 
و طلعت ..
أم محمَّد : خليها تروح .. ما بتسكن لين تشوفها ..
..,,..
توّجهت لبيتهم .. طقّت الباب .. طوّل ما انفتح .. زادت الطقة .. 
و فتح ليها أبو سكينة .. ما عرفته .. نحل جسمه و شحب وجهه .. و الحِزن و الندم أكل قلبه .. وين ابو سكينة الي قبضته تكسر الباب .. و صوته يهزّ البيت .. 
أبو سكينة بضعف : تفضلي ..
دخلت و توّجهت لغرفة سكينة .. 
سكينة جالسة بغرفتها .. تأن و تون .. لغياب أخوها ..
سمعت طقة الباب .. و أستغربت ..
أم جاسم من توفى ولدها و هي غايب عقلها .. جسد بلا روح .. صارت زي الصنم .. بس تناظر بالفراغ و تصيح .. 
و أبوها .. صار بسجن نفسي .. و سجّانه الندم ..
سكينة بصوت مبحوح يالله يطلع : تفضل ..
فتحت الباب و دخلت .. و من شافتها سكينة .. شهقت و ركضت ليها .. 
هاجر و هي ضامة سكينة بقوة و ألم : عظم الله أجرج يالغالية .. ( زاد صياحها )
سكينة و هي تنتحب : هاجر راح جاسم .. راح و تركني .. قتله ابويي .. اني الي المفروض اموت مو هو .. آآه 
طاحوا الثنتين على الأرض .. 
هاجر : استهدي بالله يالغالية .. اترحمّي له ..
سكينة : ماني مصدقة إنه مات .. أحسه كابوس .. ابغى اقعد منه .. آآه يا جاسم 
هاجر : إنا للهِ و إنا إليهِ راجعون 
...,,...
بمنتصف الليل ..
بالشِمال ..
حس نفسه تايه .. ما يدري ليش .. 
فراغ كبير .. و ضيق .. أحتّل صدره .. من راحت .. 
ما يبيها تروح .. يحس نفسه ضايع ..
ما بعد أرتاحت روحه .. ما شبع من مُناقشتها .. لا زال متعطّش ينهل أكثر و أكثر من ينبوع أهل البيت عليهم السلام .. 
و هي كانت الوسيلة .. 
الله يصبرّه هالثلاثة أيام .. محسوبة من عُمره ..
ظل يروح و يجي بغرفته .. طرأ على باله كلامها ذاك اليوم ..
" حاول بلحظة تختلي بنفسك , غمّض عيونك .. و أستشعر حضوره سلام الله عليه .. ناجيه .. تلقاه بقلبك حاضر .. يسمعك " 
فرش سجادته .. 
جلس .. سمّى بالرحمن الرحيم .. أستحضر السكينة .. و أودعها قلبه .. 
غمّض عيونه .. و رفع إيده .. بحالة دُعاء .. 
بقلبه تكلّم .. يوّجه خِطابه لـ مولانا الإمام المهدّي عليه السلام بعد ما أستشعر وجوده و قربه مِنه .. و إنه حاضر  يسمعه .. 
" قالت لي إنك حيّ .. عايش بيننا .. تشوفنا و تسمعنا .. تتألم لألمنا .. و تفرح لفرحنا .. يعني تشوفني و تسمعني يا سيدي .. تحِس بحيرتي و ضياعي .. ساعدني .. نوّرني .. بحقِ جدك الحُسين عليهِ السلام .. ساعدني .. اعطيني و لو إشارة .. تخلي قلبي مُطمئن بنوركم .. لا تتركني اتخبّط .. ساعدني " 
بلل وجنتيه بدموع الرجاء .. و حسّ بنفحة هواء باردة و زكيّة .. مرّت على وجهه ..  فرح .. وأستيقن الإجابة .. و نام مِرتاح ..
و بعالم الرؤيا .. شاف 
نفس الرجال النوراني الي يشوفه كِل مرّه ..
جالس على كُرسي يشع نور .. 
ينظر له و يبتسم .. لفت إنتباه ميلاد .. جرح بجبين الرجال ينزف .. 
حاول ينطق .. يسئله منو أنت ؟! .. بس لسانه انربط ..
و جاءه صوت .. زلزل قلبه من هيبته .. و كأنه الرجال النوراني 
يتكلّم ..
بمسجد الـ ..... تكونُ الإشارة .. 
بمسجد الـ ...... تكونُ الإشارة ..
بمسجد الـ ...... تكونُ الإشارة ..
أنتبه من النوم .. حط إيده على صدره .. هالمرّة مو مثل كل مره يصحى مفزوع من النوم .. لا هالمرّة يحس ببرودة و راحة تغلّف قلبه .. تذكر جملة الرجل النوراني .. و عرف إنه الإمام سمعه و لبى 
حمد ربه و شكره و بباله : قال بمسجد الـ ....... تكون الإشارة .. و هذا مسجد حيّنا الي اصلي فيه .. يا ترى وش تكون الإشارة .. 
..,,..

ترقبوني مع احداث ستقودنا للنهاية ..
لا تبخلوا علي بارائكم ..

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

وي وي تجمعت الدموع بعيني على جاسم 
ياعمري عليه 
الحمدلله صحى ضمير ابوه 
لكن هالجزء مؤثر بقوه خيتي هجير 
والحمدلله الي نور قلب ميلاد 
ويالله لا تطولي علينا نبغى جزء طويل 
>> متحمسه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مـــــــــــــــــــاشاءالله
 ابدعتي بجد

احداث جدااااااااااااااااااااااا روووووووووووووعه

اسواب رااااااااااائع
تعبير جميييييييل
طرح موفق



والله مادري ويش اقول فيك ياهجير
اخدتي قلبي باهل القصه...


الف الحمدلله على سلامة اختك
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

ربي يعطيك خير الدنيا والاخره
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآله


كل عام وانتِِ بال خير
ايامك سعيده
وان شاءالله يكون شهر خير عليكم يارب



لاخلا ولاعدم من جميل طرحكِ
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن غاليتي

----------


## هجـــღـــير

إيقاعات قلب
دمعة طِفلة 

ما أسعدني بحروفِكنّ ..
لا حرمني المولى تعالى مِنها ..
 :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

تفضلّوا الجديد

----------


## هجـــღـــير

بيوم ثاني 
( الظهر )
القطيف ..
بيت أم محمَّد ..
بالمطبخ ..
مريم بألم  : ياعلي راح يوم ما , و هذا اليوم بيروح .. ما باقي الا بُكرى .. و بتروحي
هاجر بألم مكبوت : ويش اسوي ؟ كان ودي اقعد اكثر .. بس يالله فلافة ايام احسن من لا شيء ..
أم محمَّد تركت المِلاس من إيدها .. و تقرّبت من هاجر .. 
أم محمَّد : بسئلش غناتي ما سويت لش شي ؟!
هاجر بإستغراب : شيء .. زي ويشو يعني ؟!
أم محمَّد : جاهل .. جاهلة .. 
هاجر ضحكت بداخلها : لا .. الله ما كتب للحين .. 
أم محمَّد : مِرتاحة ويا رجلج يا بتي ؟!
هاجر بإبتسامة مُصطنعة : أي مرتاحة ... لا تحاتي أمااه
..,,..
بعد مرور ثلاثة أيام على عودةِ هاجر ..
جاء اليوم الي تغادر فيه من جديد .. تِحس بثقل بقلبها ..
رافض يطلع من هالبيت .. رافض يرجع للغربة ..
رافض يوّدع اهلها ..
بغرفتها .. تلبّق ثيابها بالشنطة .. ما بين لحظة و لحظة تطيح دمعة من عيونها .. و تمسحها قبل لا تلمحها أمها .. الي قاعدة تراقبها .. تتأملّها و تروي عيونها منها قبل لا تغادر ..
هاجر شافت أمها تصيح بهدوء قرّبت منها و قالت بإبتسامة مُصطنعة و دموع محبوسة  : لا تصيحي أماه .. كِلها كم شهر و برجع ..
أم محمَّد : صعبة عليي يابتي .. 
حضنتها .. و فرّغت هاجر همها بصدر أمهـا ..
..,,..
محمَّد واقف قِدام باب البيت .. ينتظر جيّة ابو سُلطان .. 
طلعت هاجر .. يزفوها أمه و خواته .. بدموع .. 
ناظرهم محمَّد و هو مبتسم .. 
هاجر استغربت إبتسامته ..!! 
محمَّد بإبتسامة : على وين خيّة ؟!
هاجر مستغربة حدها : مو بيجي رجلي يآخذني ..
محمَّد : رجلج !! .. متى عرّستي علشان صار عِندج رجل ..
الكِل وجههم صار علامة إستفهـام .. و هاجر دقّات قلبها تتسارع .. محمَّد وش قاعد يخرّف .. وش غايته ؟!!
محمَّد : إرجعي يا خيّة .. مالج طلعة من هالبيت 
هاجر بخوف : محمَّد !!
انطق الباب .. عرف محمَّد إنّه ابو سُلطان .. فتوّجه بنفسه علشان يفتح الباب .. 
فتحه ..
ابو سلطان بلهجة جافة بدون حتى سلام : أختك جاهزة ؟!
محمَّد بإبتسامة : لا , بس أنا جاهِز .. 
ابو سُلطان بإستغراب  : وشو ؟!
محمَّد طلّع جواله و مدّه على ابو سُلطان : خِذ إتصل بالشرطة و بلّغهم عني .. بس اختي ماليها طلعة وياك .. 
ابو سُلطان شبّ حريقة بداخله : 
أم محمَّد سمعت الكلام .. و شهقت لمّا ذكر محمَّد لفظ " الشرطة "
أما سوسن و مريم فكانوا .. مستغربيييين .. 
و هاجر تقرّبت من محمَّد و قالت 
هاجر : لا باروح وياك .. ( كملّت تخاطب محمَّد ) خِذ جوالك .. 
محمَّد بعصبية : لا , اذا كِنت أناني و جبان قبل و خليته ياخذش .. هالمرّة لا .. حتى لو كان الثمن سجني .. ما تطلعي من هالبيت لو على جثتي ..
ام محمَّد : فهموني وش صاير ؟!
تجاهل سؤالها محمَّد .. و كمّل يكلم ابو سُلطان ..
محمَّد : يالله اتصل .. 
أبو سُلطان بغضب : هيّن يامحمَّد اورّيك .. 
محمَّد بإبتسامة سخرية  : و أنا جاهز ..
هاجر : لاااااا .. لا تتصل .. باروح وياااك ..
محمَّد : قِلت لج لا .. سامعة ..
هاجر بدموع ما قدرت تحبسها اكثر  : بيسجنوك ؟!
محمَّد : استاهل يا خيّة .. بس مالج طلعة .. 
أبو سُلطان اتصل على الشرطة .. و بلّغهم .. 
رمى الجوّال بوجه محمَّد .. و وقف .. ينتظر جيّة الشرطة ..
أم محمَّد : محمَّد فهمني وش صاير ؟!
سوسن : هاجر ويش فيكم ؟!
محمَّد : انا افهمكم .. أنا الأناني الطمّاع كِنت محتاج فِلوس و ذّليت نفسي لهـ الظالم .. الي صار يطالبني و يضيّق عليي بالمُهلة .. لحد ما أنتهت و ما عطيته الا ربع المبلغ .. هدّدني إما يسجني و ياخذ البيت و يرميكم بالشارع .. و الا اعوّضه بشي ثاني ..
الكِل مصدوم .. و هاجر تصيح بصمت ..
محمَّد و هو يأشر على هاجر  و يتكلم بندوم و قهر على الماضي : ما تزّوجها .. كذّبنا .. أخذها تشتغل في بيته بالشِمال .. خوفي من السجن خلاّني اضحّي بأختي و اخليها تصير خدامة في بيت هالكلب .. بس الحين مستحيل اخليها تِرجع وياه .. لو على رقبتي ما تطلع من هالبيت .. 
هاجر بإندفاع و دموع : بس بيسجنك ..
محمَّد و هو يضرب على صدره بألم : استاهل السجن استاهل ..
هاجر : و البيت يا محمَّد .. ما فكّرت إنه بيطردنا .. وين بنروح ؟!
محمَّد : صالح .. روحوا لصالح .. يدري و بيخليكم عِنده ..
ام محمَّد مصدومة : كِل هذا صار .. و اني ما أدري عن شيء .. كذّبتوا عليي .. 
محمَّد : كذبنا من خوفنا عليج .. هاجر حلّفتني ما أتكلم بالسالفة ..
أم محمَّد تهاوت و بألم قالت : احس كِل الي قاعد يصير واجد عليي .. فلوس .. سجن .. طرد .. و كذبة زواج اختك .. 
أنحنوا بجنبها مريم و سوسن .. بصدمة و ألم ..!
هاجر تقرّبت من امها و هي تصيح : اماه سامحيني .. والله من خوفي عليج ما قلت .. الصدمة بتكون قوية .. ما بتتحمّلي 
ام محمَّد و إيدها على راسها : ياعلي .. 
انطق الباب .. و صوت رّجال ينادي محمَّد .. عرف إنه الشرطي 
غمّض عيونه .. و تنهد بألم .. 
محمَّد و إبتسامة من ورى دموعه بانت : الحين بس اقدر أنام و أنا مِرتاح .. أمنتكم الله 
طلع .. و تركهم ..  وأم محمَّد قعدت تنتحب ..  تناديه .. !
..,,..
وصل الخبر لصالح .. الي كان مستعد .. و طلع رايح لبيت ام محمَّد علشان يآخذهم .. قبل لا يطردوهم ..!
..,,..
بالشِمال ..
أذن لصلاة المغرب ..
توضأ .. و طلع رايح للمسجَد .. 
يذكر الله بكل خطوةَ .. 
يستشعر قربه مِنّه .. 
بعد الصلاة ..
قعد بزاوية .. يقرأ القُرآن الكريم .. 
تلأ آية " اللهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌ يُوقَدُ مِن شَجَرَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ لا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْديِ اللهِ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاءِ وَيَضْربُ اللهُ الأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ وَاللهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ "
و هو يقراها .. جت عينه على رجال جالس بالمسجد ايضاً .. و باين عليه إنه في حالة دُعاء .. 
شاف نور يِسطع مِنّه .. بالبداية ظنّ إنه خيال يرسمه عقله .. 
أو يتوّهم .. 
بس لا .. النور يزداد ..
مو قادر يصدّق .. ترك القُرآن على الرف .. و تقدّم للرجال النوراني .. 
تقرّب مِنّه مدهوش .. تلفت حوله .. فيه أحد يشوف النور الي يشوفه ؟!
بس المسجد كان خالي .. إلا من شايب يقرأ قُرآن .. 
المنشغلين بشيء .. غير الي سلب عقله .. و أدهشه ..

و بلا إرادة .. قعد جنبه .. يناظره ..
التفت الرجال النوراني لـ مِيلاد .. و أبتسم .. 
كِله هيبة ووقار .. كِله نور .. 
ميلاد و الدهشة ما فارقت ملامحه : السلام عليكم
الرجال النوراني : و عليكم السلام ..
ميلاد : عفواً .. بس أول مرّه اشوفك .. انت من منطقتنا هِنا ؟!
الرجال النوراني لا زال مبتسم : لا ..و لكَن كنتُ مارّ من منطقتكم فآثرتُ الصلاة على إكمال المسير .. ووجدتُ مسجدكم أمامي .. فأقبلتُ للصلاة ..
لهجة الرجال فُصحى .. اتعجّب مِنها ميلاد ..
ميلاد : حيّاك أخوي ..
الرجال النوراني :حيّاكَ الله .. كأنّك توّدُ قولَ أمرٍ ما ؟!
ميلاد : بصراحة , إيه .. ما أدري تصدّقني و الا لا .. بس  و أنا هِناك جالس ( و أشرّ عالزاوية ) كنت اقرأ قُرآن و التفت لك .. لقيت نور يسطع منك .. 
الرجال النوراني ابتسَم : لك عِند الله حاجة ؟!
ميلاد : ايه .. اسئله دايماً ينقذني من حيرتي و يهديني للصواب ..
الرجال النوراني : ما رأيت هو علامة لما أنتَ متحيّرٌ فيه ..
ميلاد يتفكّر و بباله : معقول تكون هذي الإشارة ؟!
و هو بين أفكاره .. 
نهض الرجال النوراني .. و طلع من المسجد
جاء رّجال شايب و تقرّب من ميلاد ..
الشايب : ولدي .. شفيك جالس هِنا ؟!
ميلاد الي كان يفكّر بكلام الرجال النوراني : كِنت اكلم الرجال الي كان جالس هِنا ..
تلّفت الشايب حوالينه : أي رجال يا ولدي ؟!
ميلاد : الي طلع قبل شوي ..
الشايب : ياولدي محد كان هِنا غيري و غيرك .. و لا أحد طلع ..
ميلاد بصدمة : هاا
الشايب : شكلك تعبان يا ولدي .. قوم لبيتكم ارتاح ..
ميلاد و لا زال مصدوم : إن شاء الله 
طول ما هو راجع البيت .. و هو يتفكّر .. لحد ما تيّقن إنّ الي شافه هو الإشارة الي جاته بالرؤيــا .. 
بس الرجال النوراني حيّره .. 
وصل للبيت و صعد غُرفته .. سجد سجدّة مطوّلة لله سبحانه و تعالى ..
شكره و حمده و أثنى عليه و صلى على  محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد ..
و أعلن بداخله إنه من اليوم شيعي من شيعة النور ..!
..,,..
ببيت أبو صالح ..
الكِل مهموم .. و متألم لحال ام محمَّد و بناتها .. 
سوسن رجعت بيتهم .. لرجلها و أولادها .. و روحها ترفرف حوالين أمها و خواتها و الهم الي صابهم .. 
ام صالح : ذكري الله يا أم محمَّد .. خيلانه ما بيتركوه ان شاء الله ..
أم محمَّد بألم و دموع : لا إله إلا الله ..
هاجر أنزوت بركن بعيد .. تبث شكواها لربها .. تسئله الصبر لأمها و الفرج لأخوها .. محمَّد 
و مريم ويا بنات خالها .. يواسوها ..
..,,..
أما محمَّد .. فإذا ما سلّم المبلغ المُطالب فيه .. فراح يسجنوه .. و لأبو سُلطان الحق إنه يآخذ بيته ..!
أبو سُلطان .. بعد ما تطمّن إنّ محمَّد في السجن .. اسرع لطيارته و طار للشِمال ..!
..,,..
بيوم ثاني ..
العصَر
طلعت سُكينة من بيتهم .. قاصدة تروح لـبيت أم محمَّد .. تقعد وياهم شوي .. ما تدري بعد هاجر موجودة لو رجعت لديرتها .. من الحِزن الي لفها .. نسئت ما سئلتها كم يوم بتقعد .. 
استغربت يوم شافت بيت ام محمَّد .. مقفّل بقفل كبير .. 
حاولت تِلقى احد قريب في الطريق تسئله .. بس ما فيه ..!
و رجعت بيتهم .. تتسائل بينها و بين نفسها ..!
..,,..
بالشِمال ..
قعد من نومه .. و صلى صلاة الظهر و العصر .... يحس بإنشراح كبير بصدره .. لازم الحين يدّور على شيخ شيعي يعلّمه الصلاة و باقي الأحكام .. بس هِنا بالشمال .. صعبة يلقاه .. 
نزل للصالة .. لقى عمّه موجود .. توه بينزل يهلّي فيه و يسلّم .. 
أستوقفه كلامه .. 
يكلم بالجوال و باين عليه معصّب و يتوّعد ..
ابو سلطان : ابيك تخليه يتعفّن بالسجن .. و لا يطلع الا اذا دفع المبلغ كامِل .. اييه .. سبق و خلّيت اخته تجي تشتغل عندي .. اييه .. و ما رضى ترجع معي للشمال .. الي اسمها هاجر و الورقة الي عِندها ما تسوي شيء لها .. دام أخوها ما ألتزم بالمُدّة .. عفيّة يا أبو سعد .. ما أوصيك .. لا ترحمهم ..  يالله مع السلامة
انصدم ميلاد .. هاجر ..! 
من أول ما جت و هو عارف إنّ وراها سالفة .. و كبيرة بعد ..!
رجع لغرفته .. يفكّر .. بحل ..
هاجر كانت له أكثر من مُعين على إبصاره للنور .. هي السبب بعد الله سبحانه بسعادته و فوزه بالدنيا و الآخرة . مستحيل يتخلّى عنها بهالظروف .. لازم يلقى حل ..
بس كيف .. و هو بعيد عنها .. و لا يدري عن مكانها ..!!
...,,...
بالقطيف ..
سُكينة مِحتارة وش تسوي .. وين تسئل عنهم .. 
دّقت على بيتهم .. ما يرفعوه .. 
دقّت على محمَّد .. مقفّل جواله ..
و الحين ؟!!
..,,...
ببيت أبو صالح ..
الحال لا زال مِثل ما هو .. 
أم محمَّد مع توّسلات خواتها و نسوان إخوانها .. سكتت .. و قعدت وياهم شوي .. يسلّوها ..
و مريم ويا بنات خالها ..
أما هاجر فظلّت مثل ما هي .. ساكتة و عيونها تسولف حِزن .. 
تتوّسل بقلبها .. 
" ياربَّ فرّج عن أخويي .. ياربَّ بحق محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد فرّج عنه علشان امي  ..  يا من لا يُعجزه شيءٌ في الأرضِ و لا في السمَاءْ .. يا حيُّ يا قيوم .. يالله .. "
ضمّت نفسها .. و صاحت بزيادة .. لمّا استشعرت بقلبها قُرب المولى الخالق مِنها .. يسمعها .. يعلم بحالها .. يُجيب دعوتها ..
..,,..
بعد مرور يومين ..
راحوا هاجر و أمها و أختها .. بيتهم .. يآخذوا أغراضهم ..
خلاص هالبيت ما عاد إليهم .. 
مو من حقهم ..
ناحوا على كِل ذكرى لهم بهالبيت .. ناحوا على أبوهم المرحوم .. ناحوا على محمَّد المسجون ..
..
طلعت سُكينة .. و فرحت لمّا شافت باب بيتهم مفتوح .. 
دخلت .. و نادت على هاجر ..
طلعت ليها هاجر .. يسبقها حِزنها و همها .. و حضنتها ..
اختلعت سُكينة .. و أستفهمت من هاجر السبب .. و فهمّتها ..
سكينة بألم كِله ماله يزداد بقلبها لحالها و حال هاجر : الله يفرّج عنّه .. هاجر انتخي بأهل البيت عليهم السلام ما يخيبوج .. 
هاجر بصياح : و من ليي وسيلة غيرهم سلام الله عليهم .. الله بحقهم و فضلهم ما يخيّبني و يفرّج عنه .. 
..,,..
بالشِمال 
ميلاد قرّر هاليوم يفاتح عمّه بموضوع تشيّعه .. 
لازم يعرف .. و أولاد عمّه يعرفون .. يمكن لا عرفوا و شرح لهم .. الله يهديهم و يبصروا النور مِثل ما أبصره ..
نزل للصالة ..
لقاهم كِلهم جالسين ..
سارة : و الحين ماما متى بتجي ؟!
ابو سُلطان : على نهاية الإسبوع بروح لهـا .. و بنرجع إن شاء الله .. جدّتك و للهِ الحمَد طابت .. 
سُلطان : الحمَدلله
ميلاد بإبتسامة : السلام عليكم
الكِل : و عليكم السلام
ميلاد : زين إنكم مجتمعين .. ابي اكلمكم بموضوع ؟!
ابو سُلطان بإبتسامة : ليكون نويت تخطب يا ولدي ؟!
سُلطان : افاا .. مو قايل لك تنتظرني .. 
ميلاد بإبتسامة : لا يا عمَّ .. مو هذا الموضوع .. 
ابو سُلطان بإستفهام : اجل وشو يا ولدي ؟!
ميلاد مترّدد بقوة و مو عارف كيف يتكلّم : أنا من فترة كِنت اشوف منامات ترعبني .. و حكيت لسلطان اني اشوفها .. و طلبته رقم شيخ يفسرّ .. و لمّا رحت للشيخ صار يتعذّر و يماطل .. و بعدين عرفت السبب .. المهم .. هالمنامات كانت تحمل لي اشارة .. تنبهّني إني لازم أعيد التفكير بمعتقداتي و مذهبي ..
الكِل مُصغي .. 
ميلاد : و بدأت اعيد التفكير بمعتقداتي و مذهبي .. بغرض اني اتوّصل للحق .. و أتجنّب الباطِل .. يمكن كلامي يصدمكم بس الأخت هاجر " الشغّالة " الي جبتها يا عمَّي ساعدتني .. وضحّت لي اشياء كثير عن مذهبها كنت فاهمها غلط .. و اشياء عن مذهبي كنت واثق انها صح .. صارت بيني و بينها مُناقشات كثيرة .. و أبحاث و كُتب .. تكلمنا عنها .. لحد ما الله هداني .. 
سُلطان : و أكيد هداك لمذهبك .. و عرفت إن مذهبها ما هو الا خزعبلات !!
ميلاد بإبتسامة : لا , هداني لمذهبها .. للنور الي تؤمن فيه .. 
سارة بدهشة : يعني انتي صرت شيعي ؟!
ميلاد : ايه .. 
ابو سُلطان و قف و بغضب : و تقولها بعد .. الكافرة غسلت مُخك بأوهامها و خزعبلاتها .. ضحكت عليك بكم كِلمة قرأتها بُكتب أصحابها مُشركين بالله ..
ميلاد : ما هيّ خُزعبلات .. لكن عقولنا التافهه كانت قاصرة إنها تفهمها .. فقمنا نقول عنها خُزعبلات ..
سُلطان بغضب : و أنا اشوفك كِل ليلة متكّي جنب باب غُرفتها .. تكلم نفسك .. اثرك تكلمها و هي تحشّي مُخكَ بالباطِل ..
ميلاد يحاول ما يعصّب : ما هو باطِل .. اترّجاكم تفكّروا شوي .. افتحوا عقولكم .. أسمعوني  تلقون إنّ الحق بوادي و مذهبنا المُتخبّط بوادي ..
ابو سُلطان بصرخة : ميلاد ..
ميلاد ما هزّته الصرخة .. 
و قال بهدوء 
ميلاد : عمّي .. أنا حُرّ بلي أعتقده .. و إن كِنتم رافضين تسمعوني .. فأنا أستأذنكم .. 
ابو سُلطان بغضب : مالك جلسة ببيتي .. 
ميلاد التفت لعمّه : متوقعها يا عمّي .. و حاضر على أمرك .. 
سُلطان : مصيره يجي يوم و تعرف إنّك خسرت اهلك و دينك علشان تفاهات ..
ميلاد بقوة و ثبات .. استمدها من قوة و ثبات هاجر و دّعمها إيمانه : يا خوفي إنتَ الي تخسر يا ولد عمّي .. 
حسّ الكِلمة هزّته .. ما يدري صحّتها و الا ثبات ميلاد هو الي هزّه !!
صعد ميلاد .. يلمّ اغراضه .. ماله قعدة بهالبيت .. يحمد ربَّه إنه ما وافق على الشراكة بينه و بين عمَّه .. و ظلّ حلاله له .. و الا كان الحين دخل بمشاكل .. 
..,,..
بعد مرور إسبوعينْ ..
|" القلوبُ لا زالتْ تتوّسدُ الصبر .. و تلتحِفُ لِحافَ الرجاءْ .. تتسَارعُ
نبضاتُ القلوبِ شوقاً لحبيبٍ .. غابَ خلفَ القُضبانْ ..! "
رُغمِ كِل الحِزن الي تشوفه بوجه أمها و أختها .. إلاّ إنّ أملها بالله كبير .. مهما طالت المُدّة .. بيجي الفرج بإذنه سبحانه ..!
و هي بين هالأفكار .. 
سمعت صوت النسَوان .. و زغاريط .. 
طلعت من غرفة بنات خالتها ..  تشَوْف وش صاير ؟!
طلعت و كانت المُفاجأة .. 
محمَّد بشحمه و لحمه .. قِدامها .. تشوفه .. ما هو بسجن و لا خلف قُضبان .. 
أم محمَّد و مريم حاضنينه و يصيحوا .. و خالاتها يزغرطوا .. و يتحمّدوا بالسلامة ليه .. 
واقفة .. ما هيّ مصدقة .. تِحس حالها بِحلم .. حِلم حليو .. حِلم إنّ أخوها جنبها .. 
أنتبه ليها محمَّد .. و أنتبه للدموع الي تزاحمت في عيونها .. 
و تقرّب مِنها .. 
ظلّت تناظره .. مي مصدقة .. كأنها تقول " قولوا ليي إن الي اشوفه حقيقة مو حِلم " 
محمَّد بإبتسامة حنونة : كيف حالج يا خيّة ؟!
هاجر أجتمع بملامحها الضّدين .. إبتسامة و دموع .. 
و بلهفة حضنت أخوها .. حضنة .. كانت كفيلة تعلّم محمَّد بـمدى ألم هاجر لفراقه .. 
هاجر و هي تصيح : الحمدلله على سلامتك .. الف حمد و شكر لله 
محمَّد صاح وياها : الحمدلله ..
ام صالح : كللللللللللللللللووووش
..,,..
بعد اللقاء الحَار ..
جلس بالمجلس محمَّد و امه و خواته .. 
هاجر بفرح و تساؤل : كيف دبّرت المبلغ وَ رّجعته ؟!
محمَّد : ما أدري ..
الكِل استغربوا ..
أم محمَّد : كيف ما تدري يا ولدي ؟! عجل كيف طلّعوك ؟!
محمَّد : صج ما أدري .. ما شفت الا الضابط جاي و يقول " محمَّد الـ .... إفراج " ..
مريم : طيّب يمكن داك الظالم ابو سلطان تنازل .. 
هاجر : ما أعتقد هالجِلف يتنازل ..
أم محمَّد : يمكن الله هداه و حنّن قلبه على ولدي ..
محمَّد : لو بيحن .. حنّ من أول .. مو يسجني و يطرّد حريمي 
المبلغ أندفع لأبو زفت .. و الي دفعه ما صرّح بإسمه ..
هاجر مستغربة .. 
ام محمَّد : جزاه الله الف خير مين ما كان يكون .. و الله ما انساه بصلاتي من الدُعاء .. يوم بفضل الله فرّج عن ولدي .. و رد لينا بيتنا .. ( دمعّت عيونها )
محمَّد لف إيده على أمه .. و رّبت عليها بحنان : بسج دموع يالغالية .. 
أم محمَّد : فرحانة يا ولدي .. الله لا يحرمني منك .. و لا من خواتك .. ماليي غيركم بهالدنيا ..
التفوا حواليها بحنان ..
..,,..
بعد فترة ..
ام صالح : خلاص عزّمتوا خية .. بتروحوا ؟!
ام محمَّد : أي يا خيّة .. ما قصرّتوا والله .. زحمناكم و عوّرنا راسكم .. اسمحوا ليناا 
ام صالح : انتين اختي يا أم محمَّد .. ما بينا هالكلام و بيتي هو بيتج .. متى ما جيتي مفتوح لج ..
ام محمَّد : الله يجزاج الف خير يا خيّة .. اصيلة .. 
توّدعوا من خالتهم و بنات خالتهم .. و طلعوا ..
صالح ويا محمَّد .. بالسيارة ..
صالح و هو يِسوق و حاب يعاند محمَّد  : هااه كيف السجن ؟!
محمَّد : وناسة .. الله يعطيك و تجرّب
صالح و هو يضحك : فال الله و لا فالك .. 
..,,..
بعد مرور شَهر ..
ببيت أم محمَّد ..
بالصالة 
سوسن : يالله وحدة منكم تقوم تبطّل الباب ؟!
هاجر : قولي لريموه داكي فاضية  .. اني اقشرّ البطاطس ..
ام محمَّد : انشبوا .. اني باقوم افتحه .. 
و راحت تفتح الباب ..
ام محمَّد : مِنْ ؟!
الرجال : السلام عليكم ..
ام محمَّد : و عليكم السلام .. 
الرجال : الأخ محمَّد موجود ؟!
ام محمَّد : أي موْجود .. دقايق ..
راحت لغرفة محمَّد .. و بلّغته إنّ فيه رجال يبغاه .. 
محمَّد : ما قال منهو هو ؟!
ام محمَّد : لا يا ولدي ..
طلع ليه .. 
أستقبله .. و دّخله المجلس .. و طلع لخواته في الصالة ..
محمَّد : خياتي .. فيه رّجال عندي .. هالله هالله بالشاي و القهوة .. و عجّلوا فيها ..
سوسن : إن شاء الله

----------


## هجـــღـــير

بالمجلس 
حسين : انا جاي و طالب القُرب منكم أخويي محمَّد ..
محمَّد مبتسم و مستحي من الرجال : ماعليه .. بس ممكن توّضح ليي أخويي قصدك ؟!
حسين مبتسم : انا جاي خاطب .. و يشرّفني  اطلب القُرب منك بأختك الكريمة هاجر .. 
محمَّد : و حِنا نتشرف بِك أخويي بس أعطينا مهلة نسئل البنت و نستفسر عنك .. و على ما أظن إنّك منت من ديرتنا ..
حسين : لا .. انا ساكن في صفوى .. ( مد كرت على محمَّد ) و هذا عنواني و أرقامي .. للإستفسار و في حال الموافقة من عدمها ..
محمَّد و هو يناظر الكرت : خلاص .. الله يكتب الخير إن شاء الله
حسين : إن شاء الله ..  يالله استأذن .. مع السلامة
محمَّد و هو يوصله للباب  : الله يسلمك .. 
..,,..
دخل محمَّد الصالة .. و أستوقفته أمه ..
أم محمَّد : منهوالي جَاي ؟!
محمَّد و هو مبتسم و يناظر هاجر : خاطب
هاجر أختبصت .. و طاحت المقشرة من إيدها .. 
سوسن : ياعيني .. 
مريم : أحلى .. هاجروه خطبوهاا 
أم محمَّد : صحيح .. ود من ؟!
محمَّد : حسين  الـ ...... ,  من صفوى .. باين عليه خوش رجال .. و طبعاً أنا بسئل عنّه بعد .. إخذي وقتج خيّة فكري .. 
ام محمَّد بفرح : وي .. عُقبال ما أروح أخطب لك يا بعد جبدي ..
محمَّد استحى : إن شاء الله .. 
مريم : طبعاً مالك الا سكّون .. 
محمَّد مبتسم : و انا ما قِلت أبغى غيرها !! 
هاجر ما تدري وش إحساسها بالضبط .. 
فرح ممزوج بخوف .. 
يعني ما توّقعت تنخطب بهالوقت ..
....
بعد يومين .. 
هاجر : ياعلي ما أدري .. انتين وش رايج ؟
سكينة : لا ترفضي .. الرّجال أجودي و ما شاء الله عِنده خير .. و بشهادة اخوج الي سئل عنّه .. 
هاجر : بس ما أدري خيفة ..
سكينة : هالإحساس عادي .. لأنج بتقبلي على مرحلة جديدة لو وافقتي .. فيكون عندج هالرهبة و الخوف ..
هاجر : ماشاء الله عليج .. وش رايج تصيري اخصائية نفسية ؟!!
سكينة : أحم .. اصير ليش لا .. ( و ضحكت )
هاجر : وينها مرت ابوج ما شفتها دخلتي ؟!
سكينة : راحت تزور أبوها ..
هاجر : الله يثبّتها يارب ..
( أم جاسم بعد وفاة ولدها تغيّرت كُلياً .. دخلت بحالة صدمة و إنهيار عصبي .. و بفضل الله سبحانه و تعالى تشافت .. و رجعت .. طلبت الصفح من سكينة الي سامحتها و ضمّتها .. و صارت خوش مره ^_^ )
( أما ابوها .. فلا زال فيه حاجز بينها و بينه .. هو الي بناه بوجه سُكينة .. خجلان مِنها و ندمان .. و لا يقدر يكون عادي وياهـا .. كِلما شافها تذّكر الظُلم الي وقع عليها بسببه )
..,,..
اعلنت هاجَر الموافقة .. و الكِل فرح لهــا .. امتلأ الجو بالزغاريط ..
و بعد التحاليل تحدّد يوم العقَد .. 
..,,..
يوم العقَد 
بهاليوم " هاجر " أميرة متوّجة بتاج الحِسنْ ..
مريم : يصقعش هجروه .. طالعة حليوة ..
هاجر تتفل على روحها : ياعلي بيحسدوني ..
سوسن و هي تضحك : بسم الله عليش .. الله يهنيش يا خيّة ..
هاجر مستحية : و يهنيكم 
زينب دخلت الغرفة : ما خلصت العروس له ؟! 
هاجر بإبتسامة واسعة : لا خلصت ..
زينب حضنتها و باستها و باركت ليها ..
و جوا وراها باقي الشِلّة .. 
..,,..
حانْ موعِد دخلة هاجر لـ حسين .. زوجها ..
تِحس قلبها بيطفر من مكانه .. و الآف الأسئلة و الأفكار تجول ببالها .. 
فرح .. لأنها ياما تمنّت هاليوم
خوف .. من الإنسان الي داخل .. خيفة ما تعجبه او إنه ما يعجبها  او او  ...الخ
غلطتها ما طلبت صورة .. خخ
و دخلت وسط زغاريط الأهل .. و أهل المُعرس حسين ..
سلّمت عليه بدون لا تناظر بوجهه .. و قعدت .. 
من أنفاسها .. تِحس كأنها راكضة مسافة طويلة ..
تِحس بنظراته مصوّبة تجاهها ... يناظرها ..
هاجر ببالها : يحترم وضعي على الأقل .. اتصببّ عرقان من الحياء و فوقها يقعد يطلّع فيي ..
نادت وحدة من اهل المُعرس .. علشان يلبسوا الدبل .. 
صارت تراقب إيده و هو يآخذ العلبة .. و يتناول الدبلة ..
عطاها وياها .. و بصعوبة لبّسته ..
مدّ إيده .. يبغى إيدها .. 
مدّتها و الرجفة واضحة فيِها ..
لبّسها .. و قال ..
حسين بإبتسامة فرح : على البركة ..
هاجر و صوتها يهتّز : الله يبارك فيك ..
لحظة
لحظة
لحظة
لحظة
لحظة
هالصوت تعرفه .. هالصوت ما هو غريب عليها .. 
سمعته قبل .. تعرفه ..
رفعت راسها .. 
و شافته .. مبتسم .. 
بغت تطلع منها صرخة من هول المُفاجأة .. 
لكنه اخذ الشوكة و فيها قطعة كيك .. و سدّ بوزها .. و هو كاتم الضحكة ..
حسين بصوت خفيف : لا تفضحينا .. 
..
خلااااااااااااااااص
تِحس قلبها بيطلع من مكانه .. أنتظرت اهله و اهلها على ما طلعوا .. و دارت ليه .. تستفهم .. 
هاجر بصدمة : ميلاد ..
حسين : لا حسين ..
هاجر مي عارفة وش تقول : لكن ؟!! .. كيفه ؟!!!
حسين ببتسامة : بافهمج لا تستعجلي .. بس لحظة بشرب عصير ..
هاجر سحبت كأس العصير من إيده : اترك العصير و فهمّني ..
حسين و هو يضحك : طلّع الحيّالة .. توج قبل شوي بتموتي من الحياء .. و الحين كأس العصير سحبتيه من إيدي ..
هاجر : ميلاد .. قصدي حسين فهمنّي ..
حسين : بعد ما سافرتي ويا عمي .. ظليت لحالي متخبّط .. ماليي مُعين الا الله .. سئلته بلطفه يدّلني على الحق و يساعدني .. و ما خيبّني .. الحمدلله .. بعد ما صارت لج المشكلة و انسجن أخوج .. فاتحت عمّي بموضوع تشيّعي .. و ما عجبه .. و صار يشتمني و طردني .. طلعت .. ما كِنت ابغى اجلس بالشمال .. صعبة القى أحد يعلّمني احكام مذهبي الجديد  .. لذلك جيت الشرّقية ...
هاجر مندمجة وياه ..
حسين يكمّل : جيت للشرقية و أنا ما أعرف أحد فيها .. بس سبحانه سخّر لي عائلة طيبة بصفوى .. استأجرت شقة عِندهم .. و صاروا لي أكثر من أهل .. جدتهم أحتضنتي .. و ساعدتني واجد .. كلمت شيخ علشان يعلّمني .. و صِرت اروح له .. و أرتوي من منبع عِلمه .. قصيّت عليه حكايتي كِلها .. و بصرّني على اشياء كِنت غافِل عنها .. أو فاهمها عكس مضمونها .. 
عرفت إنّ الرّجال النوراني الي اشوفه دائماً برؤياي هو الإمام الحُسين عليهِ السلام
( دمعّت عيون حسين )
بعد ما عرفت هالحقيقة .. اقسمت على إني اسمّي نفسي " حسين " و ما أكتفيت .. لا .. غيّرت هوية " ميلاد " كِلها .. إلي ما أبصر النور إلا بكرامة الإمام سلام الله عليه .
هاجر داعبت عيونها دمعة : إنتَ الي دفعت المبلغ و طلّعت اخويي من السجن ؟!
حسين مبتسم : مع إني ما كان ودّي اعلّمج .. بس ايه انا ..
هاجر : سبحانَ الله .. كِل هذا صار لك .. و بفضل الله سبحانه .. ثم كرامة الإمام الحُسين عليهِ السلام .. هنيئاً لك .. 
حسين : الي يدّور طريق الحق .. و يسعى ليه .. و يخلص النيّة لرب العالمين ..  يلقاه .. 
هاجر صاحت .. 
حسين : يا الدمعة الساجبه ..
هاجر من بين دموعها ضحكت على لهجة حسين .. 
حسين ببتسامة حنونة  : الله لا يحرمني منج ..
هاجر بحياء مغلّف بالدموع : و لا منك .. 
..,,..
أكيد تتسائلوا عن ابو سُلطان و عائلته 
ابو سُلطان لقى جزاه ( و اقل من جزاه ) على طمعه و شجعه 
لمّا افلس بالكامِل .. و صار مسكنه هو و اهله الشارع .. 
وصل الخبر لميلاد " حسين " و رجع للشمال .. شرى ليهم بيت و سكنّهم فيه .. و دبّر وظيفة لعمّه بعيد عن شركته .. أما ولد عمّه سُلطان .. فمسوي عِنده عزّة نفس و كرامة .. وآثر إنّه يبوق على يآخذ شيء من عِند " الشيعي ميلاد " ..
..,,..
مُقتطفات من النهاية
محمَّد تزّوج بِسُكينة و أنجبوا " جـاسم " 
..
مريم خُطبتْ لصالِح .. و تستعدّ لزفافِها .. 
..
سوسن لا زالت تُعاني من بُخل الزوج و ظلم أم الزوج 
و تحتسبُ بصبرِها الأجر عِند الله سبحانه ..
..,,..
كَلمة : 
هذهِ الرواية هي ( الثالثة ) التي اقومُ بخطّها على صفحاتِ الشبكة العنكبوتية ..
و كانت من " اصعبها " .. لأنها لا تحوي مُجرّد كلمات .. 
لا .. بل تحَوْي .. النوْر .. محمَّد و آلِ محمَّد عليهم السلام ..
_ يا قارئَ / ـة متواضعتي _
رأيك يِهُمني ..
و إنتقادُكَ ( الإيجابي ) يطوّر من إسلوبي في الكتابة ..
و تصحيحُك لأخطائي _ الغير متعمّدة _ يُنوّرُني .. 
فلا تبخل ..
..
نسألكم الدُعاء بخالصه ..  

أختكم 

هجير

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

هجير .. 
قلمـكِ في قمة الابداع والروعه
وماعساني اقول 
أعجبت بشدهـ بقلمـكِ ذو الخط الرهيف .. 
سلمت يمنـآكِ وعسآكِ عآلقوهـ .. 
وإذآ مآعليكِ كلآفه أبي أعرف أسم روآيتكِ الأولىآ  :embarrest:

----------


## هجـــღـــير

إيقاعات قلب 

بل الروعة هيّ تواجدكِ و تشجيعكِ و " حماسُكِ " 
كنتِ نِعمَ المُتابِعة ..!
 :embarrest: 
انثرُ بحضرتكِ وروداً حمراء .. شُكراً مني على حروفك ..
 :embarrest: 

الرواية الثالثة .. حقيقةً لم تعجبني .. و لي تحفظّات عليها .. قد تستغربين و لكنها الحقيقة .. 
كانت أول تجرّبة لي .. 
لذلك قمتُ بحذفها نهائياً .. 
أعتذر يا غالية ..

حفظكِ المولى و قضى حوائجكِ ببركاتِ محمَّدٍ و آلِ محمَّدٍ عليهم السلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــــــــــــد

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه.... روووووعه.... روووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه

قصه تجننننننننننننننن بجد
احداث ونهايه جميييييييييييييييله


ماشاءالله عليك وعلى هيك فكر وهيك قلم
في ميزان حسناتك يارب


من احلى القصص التي قراتها
الله ينور قلبك بنور محمد وآل محمد


سلمت اناملكِ المحمديهـ
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح



حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على النور


ربي يعطيك خير الدنيا والاخره
عطاكِ الله ماسألتي عنه بحق الشهر الفضيل


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن


في انتظر كل ماهو جديد ومييز لكِ ~~~

----------


## اعشق ابي

اللهم صل يوسلم على محمد وال محمد
هلا هلا خلصت الرواية بالصلاة على محمد 
كانت رواية بجد ابدع او اكثر من ابداع 
رزقني المولى العزيز ان اسي مثل ما سرتي انتي وان اقدم حسن ضنكِ
فموهبتكِ وروايتكِ ليست ككل الروايات كانت جدابة رواحنية 
اعشقها ان شاء الله بخلي البنات يقروها
بصراحة ما شفت رواية زيها
جعلك الله باقية على نور الولاية وكتبة الله لكِ في ميزان حسناتكِ
هاجر .. هي انتي وهي بطلت روايتنا انتم بمعنا الكلمه صبورين متحريين تدخلو القلب من كل مكان  
اشكركِ قد ما اقدر 

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمـــــــــــــد
> 
> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه.... روووووعه.... روووووووعه بكل معنى الكلمه
> 
> قصه تجننننننننننننننن بجد
> احداث ونهايه جميييييييييييييييله
> 
> 
> ماشاءالله عليك وعلى هيك فكر وهيك قلم
> ...



دمعة طفلة يتيمة
كُنتِ و لا زِلتِ المُتابعةَ المُتألقة 
الروعـة تواجدكِ و تشجيعكِ
من أعماقِ أعماقِ اعماقِ قلبي أشكركِ يا غالية
 :embarrest: 
" بفتقد مُتابعتش و دعواتش الحِلوة "
 :embarrest: 
جزيلُ الدُعاء انثرهُ في محضركِ يا أختي

----------


## هجـــღـــير

> اللهم صل يوسلم على محمد وال محمد
> هلا هلا خلصت الرواية بالصلاة على محمد 
> كانت رواية بجد ابدع او اكثر من ابداع 
> رزقني المولى العزيز ان اسي مثل ما سرتي انتي وان اقدم حسن ضنكِ
> فموهبتكِ وروايتكِ ليست ككل الروايات كانت جدابة رواحنية 
> اعشقها ان شاء الله بخلي البنات يقروها
> بصراحة ما شفت رواية زيها
> جعلك الله باقية على نور الولاية وكتبة الله لكِ في ميزان حسناتكِ
> هاجر .. هي انتي وهي بطلت روايتنا انتم بمعنا الكلمه صبورين متحريين تدخلو القلب من كل مكان 
> ...



 
الغالية 
اعشقُ أبي
انتي وردةٌ تنثرُ عبيرهـا على روايتي كُل " بارت " ..!
أشكركِ من صميمِ قلبي على مُتابعتكِ و تشجيعكِ
و حروفكِ المُرهفة اللطيفة في حقي .. 
 :embarrest: 
سأشتاقُ لـ تواجدكِ ..!
وردةٌ بيضاء أقدّمها لكِ .. مُغلّفة بـ دُعاءٍ يحرسُكِ

----------


## اعشق ابي

غاليتي اسعدتني واشرحتي قلبي بكلمكِ المتوج بالولاء

----------

